#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  Zelfbouw line array

## MusicXtra

Liep al 3 jaar met het plan rond zelf een line array achtig systeem te ontwerpen/ontwikkelen/bouwen. Reden was een multifunctioneel systeem dat op iedere locatie inzetbaar is. Een jaar geleden begonnen met de bouw van één prototype kastje en nu dan eindelijk de draad weer opgepakt en druk met de bouw van 12 kastjes. Hier een aantal foto's voor een ieder die het leuk vindt.
De kastjes worden voorzien van 2 8" RCF drivers voor het laag en mid en een 1" Renkus Heinz hoog driver voor het hoog. De hoogsectie moet nog worden voorzien van een wave guide. De bedoeling van de kastjes is dat ze stand alone gebruikt kunnen worden op kleine locaties en als array van 6 kastjes per kant bij de grotere klussen.
De kastjes zijn gebouwd van 12 en 15 mm berken multiplex en wegen ongeveer 20kg per stuk. De rigging wordt aan de beide zijden in de uitsparingen geschroefd, deze wordt gemaakt van aluminium welke CNC bewerkt wordt en daarna zwart geanodiseerd.
In de voorzijde zit een sleuf waarin een grille wordt geschoven gemaakt van perfoplaat welke gepoedercoated wordt.
Het systeem wordt aangestuurd door Lab gruppen versterkers, nu nog een Lab 4000 voor het laag/midden en een Lab 1600 voor het hoog maar deze zullen op termijn worden vervangen door een FP+10.000 per kant. De impedantie is 16 Ohm per kastje dus bij 4 kastjes is de totale impedantie 4Ohm.

">
">
">

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

http://www.plaatjesupload.nl/bekijk/...646928-760.jpg
http://www.plaatjesupload.nl/bekijk/...9646989-70.jpg
http://www.plaatjesupload.nl/bekijk/...647032-710.jpg
http://www.plaatjesupload.nl/bekijk/...647077-530.jpg

Weet niet of ik de enige was waar de foto's het niet deden..
Maar KLIK en ze werken.  :Smile: 

Zien er overigens leuk uit. Lijkt me wel leuk om de bouw van deze kastjes te volgen.

Groeten Jasper

----------


## Stoney3K

Ziet er netjes en professioneel uit! Misschien dat je er zelfs over kunt denken om deze kastjes in bouwpakket-vorm op de markt te brengen.

(ROFL, ik denk me al in, line arrays in het rek bij de IKEA...)

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ziet er netjes en professioneel uit! Misschien dat je er zelfs over kunt denken om deze kastjes in bouwpakket-vorm op de markt te brengen.
> 
> (ROFL, ik denk me al in, line arrays in het rek bij de IKEA...)



Gezien de moeilijkheidsgraad van het bouwen en vooral het zagen denk ik niet dat er een markt voor is :Big Grin: .

----------


## Koen van der K

... dat ziet er zeker profi uit !
Effe 'n vraag; je hebt 't over multi-functionele toepassing, ook als standalone ... als 't 'n echt line-array principe is ga je toch problemen krijgen met je HF spreiding ? Wat voor waveguide ga je toepassen en wat voor subs ga je gebruiken ? Lijkt me dat je toch 'n aardig (frequentie)gat krijgt tussen je subs en de 8" drivers ? En ohja, zet je de drivers in serie ?

Groeten !

----------


## MusicXtra

De kastjes geven weer vanaf ongeveer 100Hz, als sub zit ik te denken aan 15" Basreflex, met een front afmeting van 600*400 mm en 4 stuks per kant.
Dan is de hoogte dus 1,6 m en kunnen de topjes er middels het rigging systeem als groundstack opgezet worden.
Voor de waveguide heb ik wel al een ontwerp in hout gemaakt maar ben eigenlijk op zoek naar een kunststof spuitgiet bedrijf die er 12 voor me wil maken. 12 waveguides in hout maken is onderhand net zoveel werk als het maken van de kastjes zoals ze op de foto te zien zijn....
Om geen problemen met de spreiding te krijgen wanneer er 1 of 2 kastjes gebruikt worden zal een deel van de waveguide uitneembaar worden gemaakt.

----------


## MusicSupport

Maak je flying hardware van het juiste soort aluminium (Je hebt een hard en een zacht type; type 51 of 52 staat me iets van bij)

Hoe ga je die driver erin krijgen?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Maak je flying hardware van het juiste soort aluminium (Je hebt een hard en een zacht type; type 51 of 52 staat me iets van bij)
> 
> Hoe ga je die driver erin krijgen?



De flying hardware wordt gemaakt van vliegtuigaluminium, welk type dat exact is weet ik zo snel niet, en wordt behoorlijk overgedimensioneerd, overigens zal de set voornamelijk als groundstack gebruikt worden.
De hoogdriver kan heel eenvoudig via de openingen van de 8" drivers achter in het kastje gemonteerd worden.

----------


## Koen van der K

> De kastjes geven weer vanaf ongeveer 100Hz .... Om geen problemen met de spreiding te krijgen wanneer er 1 of 2 kastjes gebruikt worden zal een deel van de waveguide uitneembaar worden gemaakt.



... dat klinkt niet verkeerd, ben benieuwd naar het resultaat !
Is de constructie dusdanig dat de waveguide uitwisselbaar is met een conventionele hoorn ?

Succes !

----------


## MusicXtra

Nee, wanneer het laatste stuk van de waveguide uitneembaar is zal de verticale spreiding vanzelf toenemen, wetenschappelijk gezien misschien niet helemaal verantwoord, klanktechnisch is het nog steeds prima in orde en dat is waar het uiteindelijk om gaat.
Overigens denk ik niet dat ik hier ga laten zien hoe ik dit constructief gezien allemaal op ga lossen, kost me erg veel tijd en geld en wie weet is het wel een gat in de markt. :Wink: 
Voor de rest zal ik hier naarmate de bouw vordert meer foto's plaatsen en ben ik op zoek naar iemand die er lol in heeft om, wanneer het systeem klaar is, metingen te verrichten om de juiste processorinstellingen te vinden.
Moet dus ook wel iemand zijn met verstand van zaken.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Gezien de moeilijkheidsgraad van het bouwen en vooral het zagen denk ik niet dat er een markt voor is.



Daarom denk ik juist dat voorgezaagde kits (ongeschilderd, platte stukken) die je zelf mag assembleren juist een enorm gat in de markt kan zijn. Immers het is met flightcases ook redelijk succesvol gedaan, en ik denk dat iedereen die een beetje basis houtbewerkings-vaardigheden het wel leuk zou vinden om zijn eigen speakerstacks in elkaar te lijmen/schroeven. Het bouwproces verkl*ten is immers toch op eigen risico.  :Wink: 

Als je vliegtuigen en helikopters in bouwpakket-vorm kan kopen, dan moet dit bouw- en markttechnisch een eitje zijn.  :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

Probleem wat ik bedoel is dat geen enkel onderdeel recht is, alle zaagsneden moeten dus in verstek gezaagd zijn wat op zich al een regelrechte ramp is om netjes te zagen. Ik heb iedere 'subassembly' dus ook met een grote schuurmachine op maat moeten schuren.
De enige manier waarop dit dus als bouwpakket op de markt gezet zou kunnen worden is wanneer het middels CNC machines gezaagd en gefreesd wordt.
Daarbij is het ook niet echt goedkoop te noemen, kosten per kastje:
Hout:                 40 Euro
Speakers:          400 Euro
Rigging:             250 Euro
Aansluitmateriaal:  20 Euro
Spuitkosten:       100 Euro
Grille                   30 Euro
Flightcase           125 Euro


Per kastje kom ik dan al snel op 800 euro waarbij de flightcase 500 Euro is voor 4 kastjes dus vandaar die 125 Euro.
Dan heb ik het dus nog niet over de wave guide en al zeker niet over de uren....

----------


## Stoney3K

> Probleem wat ik bedoel is dat geen enkel onderdeel recht is, alle zaagsneden moeten dus in verstek gezaagd zijn wat op zich al een regelrechte ramp is om netjes te zagen. Ik heb iedere 'subassembly' dus ook met een grote schuurmachine op maat moeten schuren.
> De enige manier waarop dit dus als bouwpakket op de markt gezet zou kunnen worden is wanneer het middels CNC machines gezaagd en gefreesd wordt.
> Daarbij is het ook niet echt goedkoop te noemen, kosten per kastje:
> Hout:                 40 Euro
> Speakers:          400 Euro
> Rigging:             250 Euro
> Aansluitmateriaal:  20 Euro
> Spuitkosten:       100 Euro
> Grille                   30 Euro
> Flightcase           125 Euro



Nu moet je een speaker (in kosten) ook niet gaan vergelijken met een flightcase, vooral omdat je ook A-merk hardware en drivers erin gebruikt, waarvan de laatste ook het grootste aandeel in de kosten zijn. En 250 euro voor rigging is te begrijpen als je CNC-milled vliegtuigaluminium gebruikt  :Wink: 

Heb je alles eerst in CAD-tekeningen uitgewerkt of alleen op papier? In het eerste geval is het namelijk redelijk te doen om zoiets uiteindelijk als serieproductie te gaan draaien. Ik denk dat daar namelijk best wel een markt voor zal zijn (zowel voor 'lege' kisten als complete kisten met drivers erin). De uiteindelijke markttechnische uitvoering laat ik even in het midden, in ieder geval een gaaf project en leuk dat dit soort ontwikkelingen er zijn!

----------


## MusicXtra

Laat ik eerst het systeem maar eens compleet afbouwen en kijken hoe het in de praktijk voldoet.
Of wilde je al een bouwpakket bestellen? :Big Grin:

----------


## djspeakertje

> Laat ik eerst het systeem maar eens compleet afbouwen en kijken hoe het in de praktijk voldoet.
> Of wilde je al een bouwpakket bestellen?



 
"kunnen we dan even luisteren???" :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Wink: 

Daan

----------


## JeroenVDV

CNC in Duitsland scoren voor weinig (zie eBay) zou al bijna de moeite waard zijn, zelfs voor zo'n eigen serie...

----------


## Stoney3K

> CNC in Duitsland scoren voor weinig (zie eBay) zou al bijna de moeite waard zijn, zelfs voor zo'n eigen serie...



Inderdaad. Of zelfs de CNC zelf bouwen, wat voor een prijs van een paar van deze kistjes best te doen is.

----------


## frederic

> Probleem wat ik bedoel is dat geen enkel onderdeel recht is, alle zaagsneden moeten dus in verstek gezaagd zijn wat op zich al een regelrechte ramp is om netjes te zagen. Ik heb iedere 'subassembly' dus ook met een grote schuurmachine op maat moeten schuren.
> De enige manier waarop dit dus als bouwpakket op de markt gezet zou kunnen worden is wanneer het middels CNC machines gezaagd en gefreesd wordt.
> Daarbij is het ook niet echt goedkoop te noemen, kosten per kastje:
> Hout: 40 Euro
> Speakers: 400 Euro
> Rigging: 250 Euro
> Aansluitmateriaal: 20 Euro
> Spuitkosten: 100 Euro
> Grille 30 Euro
> ...



100/ kastje om te spuiten? is it niet wat veel? Is het niet 100 voor al de kastjes?
De rigging moet je toch ook maar 1 keer kopen voor 6 kastjes?

----------


## MusicXtra

Ben nu al te ver op weg om een dergelijke investering rendabel te krijgen.
En euhhh, luistertest is natuurlijk altijd mogelijk als het systeem klaar is.
Overigens is de kleinste set-up met twee kastjes op één subje met een statiefpijp ertussen. Dan heb je dus al een setje van zo'n 2 kW per kantje :Big Grin: 
Om die reden bouw ik er ook flight cases bij waar ze per 4 kastjes in passen, klein setje, één kist mee, middelgrote set, twee kisten mee en bij een grote set gaan er 3 kisten mee. Daar de grote set het minst gebruikt zal worden blijft er één kist gevuld met kastjes zonder waveguide. Dan hoef ik dus steeds maar 4 kastjes om te bouwen wanneer de grote set nodig is.
Tot 4 kastjes worden ze aangestuurd door één rack Lab's en bij 6 kastjes door 2 racken, dan staan er dus ook 4 subs onder. De grootste configuratie is dan dus 8 kW per kantje :EEK!: . Moet je toch een aardig feestje mee aankunnen.... Alhoewel het rendement van de 8"ers met 97 dB niet bijster hoog is maar je hebt er dan wel 12 per kantje staan.

----------


## drummerke

mooi project! En het feit van multifunctioneel gebruik is idd leuk.  Nova heeft ook zo een line array kastje al ben ik wel benieuwd hoe dat echt gaat klinken  :Smile:

----------


## frederic

tekeningen?

Lynn and Steve&#39;s Vslapc Page

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Stoney3K

> tekeningen?
> 
> Lynn and Steve's Vslapc Page



Vergelijkbaar, maar gebaseerd op 6" mid/laag drivers. Toch wel een leuk project en een kijkje waard.  :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

Vandaag weer druk in de weer geweest, de eerste 6 kastjes afgewerkt en in de vullende voorlak gespoten.
Krijg ineens geen plaatjes meer toegevoegd????

----------


## MusicXtra

> Vergelijkbaar, maar gebaseerd op 6" mid/laag drivers. Toch wel een leuk project en een kijkje waard.



Lijkt er inderdaad erg veel op, had dit nog niet eerder gezien.
Overigens zag ik het niet zitten om het met 6" speakers te maken, je hebt dan een kortere array en dus kom je steeds hoger te zitten met de onderste frequentie waarbij er nog sprake is van koppeling.

----------


## beyma

Beter ga je naar tinypic.com om je plaatjes te hosten!



kopieer (ctrl en C) dan alleen de img tag link, en plak (ctrl en V) die simpel hier , klaar  :Wink: 

Ziet er goed uit allemaal !! 
Alleen het gedeelte dat je schijft "met een schuurmachine op maat schuren" dat klinkt mij als timmerman niet goed in de oren, die dingen maken het glad voor de schilder, en zijn niet bedoeld om iets op maat te maken, in  mijn ogen dan :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Beter ga je naar tinypic.com om je plaatjes te hosten!
> 
> 
> 
> kopieer (ctrl en C) dan alleen de img tag link, en plak (ctrl en V) die simpel hier , klaar 
> 
> Ziet er goed uit allemaal !! 
> Alleen het gedeelte dat je schijft "met een schuurmachine op maat schuren" dat klinkt mij als timmerman niet goed in de oren, die dingen maken het glad voor de schilder, en zijn niet bedoeld om iets op maat te maken, in  mijn ogen dan



Dat een schuurmachine niet bedoeld is om dingen op maat te krijgen is mij bekend. Echter mijn zaagmachine is niet heel erg nauwkeurig dus heb ik de diverse onderdelen gezaagd, deels in elkaar gezet en in de montagemal welke ik gebruik voor het nauwkeurig in elkaar zetten van de kastjes schuur ik de binnenwerkjes met een grote schuurmachine zover af dat ze precies dezelfde hoogte hebben als de zijwanden.
Eén van de machines op mijn verlanglijstje is dus een professionele formaatzaagmachine :Big Grin: .

----------


## Stoney3K

> Eén van de machines op mijn verlanglijstje is dus een professionele formaatzaagmachine.



Ik denk dat je met een lintzaag behoorlijk ver kan komen, zolang je geen extreme afschuiningen aan zijkanten hebt denk ik dat je daar veel mee kan doen. Voor rechte stukken een cirkelzaag.

Overigens is het gebruik van de schuurmachine niet fout hoor. Om metaal te bewerken gebruik je toch ook een slijpschijf? En als ik 2 meter aan hout recht en vlak wil hebben ga ik niet een hele nacht met een vijl beunen. Dan trek ik er wel even de bandschuurmachine overheen als ik er een halve mm af moet hebben hoor.

----------


## frederic

Nu begrijp ik wel niet waar je jou hoog driver zult plaatsen?
Normaal gebruik je dit:

----------


## salsa

@frederic:

Lees nu toch eerst eens even de hele post door....
Die 'Wave Guide' is in behandeling!

Dave

----------


## MusicXtra

> @frederic:
> 
> Lees nu toch eerst eens even de hele post door....
> Die 'Wave Guide' is in behandeling!
> 
> Dave



 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Om het toch even toe te lichten, de hoogdriver komt helemaal achter in het kastje, de waveguide komt in de spleet tussen de 8"ers.
En inderdaad wordt het iets soortgelijks als op de foto maar dan net even anders.





> Ik denk dat je met een lintzaag behoorlijk ver kan komen, zolang je geen extreme afschuiningen aan zijkanten hebt denk ik dat je daar veel mee kan doen. Voor rechte stukken een cirkelzaag.
> 
> Overigens is het gebruik van de schuurmachine niet fout hoor. Om metaal te bewerken gebruik je toch ook een slijpschijf? En als ik 2 meter aan hout recht en vlak wil hebben ga ik niet een hele nacht met een vijl beunen. Dan trek ik er wel even de bandschuurmachine overheen als ik er een halve mm af moet hebben hoor.



Een formaatzaag biedt de meeste mogelijkheden, zeker wanneer het gaat om het zagen van grote platen. Maar met de huidige gereedschappen weet ik me heel aardig te redden. 
En wat die schuurmachine betreft, het resultaat telt, en hoe ik dat bereik is onbelangrijk :Big Grin:

----------


## frederic

> Om het toch even toe te lichten, de hoogdriver komt helemaal achter in het kastje, de waveguide komt in de spleet tussen de 8"ers.
> En inderdaad wordt het iets soortgelijks als op de foto maar dan net even anders.
> 
> 
> Een formaatzaag biedt de meeste mogelijkheden, zeker wanneer het gaat om het zagen van grote platen. Maar met de huidige gereedschappen weet ik me heel aardig te redden. 
> En wat die schuurmachine betreft, het resultaat telt, en *hoe ik dat bereik is onbelangrijk*



Ik heb zo ook een gepensioneerde nonkel schrijnwerker. 
hij heeft wel al een paar vingers kwijt.  :Cool:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik heb zo ook een gepensioneerde nonkel schrijnwerker. 
> hij heeft wel al een paar vingers kwijt.



Laatst zag ik op discovery bij 'time warp' en formaatzaagtafel welke veilig is voor je vingers....
Maakt gebruik van het verschil in geleiding van hout en huid, op het moment dat het blad dus een lagere weerstand 'voelt' wordt er een aluminium blok met een zware veer erachter in het zaagblad geslagen. De energie die vrijkomt door blokkering van het zaagblad wordt ook nog eens gebruikt om het zaagblad heel snel naar beneden te trekken. Dit alles in 1/1000 van een seconde waardoor je dus niet meer dan een klein schrammetje op je vinger hebt.
Maar, om weer op het onderwerp terug te komen, ik ben op zoek naar iemand die erg handig is met Smaart om, wanneer het project klaar is, de juiste processorinstellingen te kunnen vinden. Ik beschik wel over Smaart maar ben er niet erg bedreven mee.

----------


## Freek Fokker

Ziet er goed uit hoor. Ben benieuwd.
Geef maar eens een belletje ik zit in de buurt zoals je weet!

----------


## beyma

Als je een formaatzaag zoekt, hou dan even BVA-auctions.com in de gaten, daar komen ze bijna dagelijks voorbij aangezien het ene na het andere timmer/aannemersbedrijfje omvalt vandaag de dag!

----------


## salsa

Ik vind het prachtig die kastjes!
Het model lijkt sterk op mijn Dv-Dosc kopieen!

Dave

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ziet er goed uit hoor. Ben benieuwd.
> Geef maar eens een belletje ik zit in de buurt zoals je weet!



Zal ik zeker doen, ik heb binnenkort dus ook weer speakertjes nodig. :Big Grin: 





> Als je een formaatzaag zoekt, hou dan even BVA-auctions.com in de gaten, daar komen ze bijna dagelijks voorbij aangezien het ene na het andere timmer/aannemersbedrijfje omvalt vandaag de dag!



Tnx voor de tip.





> Ik vind het prachtig die kastjes!
>  Het model lijkt sterk op mijn Dv-Dosc kopieen!
> 
>  Dave



 Foto! :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

> 100/ kastje om te spuiten? is it niet wat veel? Is het niet 100 voor al de kastjes?
> De rigging moet je toch ook maar 1 keer kopen voor 6 kastjes?



De kastjes worden in 2K vullende voorlak gespoten, daarna geschuurd en vervolgens afgewerkt met 2K PU lak welke gespetterd wordt. Dat is allemaal niet het goedkoopste materiaal en samen met het schuurpapier en de plamuur kom je al snel in de buurt van de 100 Euro per kastje.
De rigging moet op ieder kastje komen, op iedere hoek dus een aluminium strip en daarop worden middels ball lock pins de verbindingsstrippen tussen de kastjes bevestigd. Die ball lock pins kosten al rond de 15 Euro per stuk, ik heb er 8 per kastje nodig, dan ben ik dus al 120 Euro op weg.
Verder moeten de aluminium strips CNC bewerkt worden en daarna zwart geanodiseerd. Dit zal zeker niet gratis zijn en de kans is groot dat ik nog aan de lage kant zit met een totaalprijs van 250 Euro per kastje.
Dan moeten er per 6 kastjes nog vliegframes worden gemaakt en eventueel een apart frame om 2 kastjes op een statiefbuis te kunnen plaatsen. Dit alles kost inclusief zwart poedercoaten ook al snel 300 tot 400 Euro waarmee de prijs per kastje alweer 25 Euro hoger wordt.

Ik ben gewend dit soort zaken professioneel aan te pakken en wil gewoon dat het, behalve een goed geluid, ook een gelikt uiterlijk heeft en niet onderdoet voor fabrieks systemen.
Heb mijn huidige speakersysteem en monitoren ook allemaal zelf gebouwd en krijg in eerste instantie altijd wat twijfel bij de acts welke door mij versterkt worden als ik ze vertel dat het eigenbouw is tot ze het gehoord hebben. :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

> mooi project! En het feit van multifunctioneel gebruik is idd leuk.  Nova heeft ook zo een line array kastje al ben ik wel benieuwd hoe dat echt gaat klinken



Als je die mini line array van nova bedoelt, dat heeft niets met een line array te maken maar zijn gewoon kleine 60W boxjes met een spreiding van 100 graden verticaal onder elkaar gehangen.
Mijn systeem is dan wel wat serieuzer met een verticale spreiding van rond de 10 graden en een vermogen van 500W per kastje :Cool: .

----------


## frederic

> De kastjes worden in 2K vullende voorlak gespoten, daarna geschuurd en vervolgens afgewerkt met 2K PU lak welke gespetterd wordt. Dat is allemaal niet het goedkoopste materiaal en samen met het schuurpapier en de plamuur kom je al snel in de buurt van de 100 Euro per kastje.
> De rigging moet op ieder kastje komen, op iedere hoek dus een aluminium strip en daarop worden middels ball lock pins de verbindingsstrippen tussen de kastjes bevestigd. Die ball lock pins kosten al rond de 15 Euro per stuk, ik heb er 8 per kastje nodig, dan ben ik dus al 120 Euro op weg.
> Verder moeten de aluminium strips CNC bewerkt worden en daarna zwart geanodiseerd. Dit zal zeker niet gratis zijn en de kans is groot dat ik nog aan de lage kant zit met een totaalprijs van 250 Euro per kastje.
> Dan moeten er per 6 kastjes nog vliegframes worden gemaakt en eventueel een apart frame om 2 kastjes op een statiefbuis te kunnen plaatsen. Dit alles kost inclusief zwart poedercoaten ook al snel 300 tot 400 Euro waarmee de prijs per kastje alweer 25 Euro hoger wordt.
> 
> Ik ben gewend dit soort zaken professioneel aan te pakken en wil gewoon dat het, behalve een goed geluid, ook een gelikt uiterlijk heeft en niet onderdoet voor fabrieks systemen.
> Heb mijn huidige speakersysteem en monitoren ook allemaal zelf gebouwd en krijg in eerste instantie altijd wat twijfel bij de acts welke door mij versterkt worden als ik ze vertel dat het eigenbouw is tot ze het gehoord hebben.



Zou je niet beter eerst een geluidstest doen zodat je zeker weet dat het systeem klinkt zoals je wil?

----------


## Gast1401081

hou je er rekening mee dat je, met de rigging, ineens aan heel andere eisen moet voldoen dan je gewend was? 

De serieuzere merken hebben allemaal interne versterkingen van staal, en extern ook nogal wat vliegkracht weggeleid..Als je dit commercieel wilt maken mag je ervan uitgaan dat er op een gegeven moment een gebruiker 12 of 16 kasten onder elkaar gaat knopen... 
Staal erin dus?

----------


## JeroenVDV

@********: dan ga je ervanuit dat de kasten aan ELKAAR hangen en er dus 2 "koppelpunten" aan een kast zitten, namelijk 1 voor naar de kast erboven en 1 voor naar de kast eronder)...

----------


## MusicXtra

> hou je er rekening mee dat je, met de rigging, ineens aan heel andere eisen moet voldoen dan je gewend was? 
> 
> De serieuzere merken hebben allemaal interne versterkingen van staal, en extern ook nogal wat vliegkracht weggeleid..Als je dit commercieel wilt maken mag je ervan uitgaan dat er op een gegeven moment een gebruiker 12 of 16 kasten onder elkaar gaat knopen... 
> Staal erin dus?



De rigging is zo gemaakt dat de kastjes 'stand-alone' aan de rigging hangen en dus alleen hun eigen gewicht te dragen hebben. Verder is de trekkracht het aluminium van  de rigging sterk genoeg om 600 kastjes onder elkaar te hangen :Wink:  de afschuifkracht van de ball-lock pins zal de beperkende factor zijn maar met gebruik van 8mm ball-lock pins denk ik dat hier ook geen problemen mee te verwachten zijn. Overigens is het ontworpen voor eigen gebruik en niet om het commercieel te maken, als dat de ambitie was geweest was het ook een ander ontwerp geworden wat veel meer op serieproductie afgestemd is.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Zou je niet beter eerst een geluidstest doen zodat je zeker weet dat het systeem klinkt zoals je wil?



De geluidstest is gedaan met één kastje, dit klinkt erg goed en nu maak ik er eerst 6 helemaal af om verder te testen, het spuiten is voor mij niet heel veel werk aangezien ik zelf een spuitcabine heb en als het goed klinkt ben ik gelijk klaar.

----------


## Freek Fokker

Bij de meeste LA modules worden de krachten direct doorgegeven aan het volgende kastje door de vliegframes. Het houtwerk hoeft dit dus niet te dragen.
Bij conventionele systemen zie je bijv wel alu strips door de kast heen lopen van frame naar frame.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Bij de meeste LA modules worden de krachten direct doorgegeven aan het volgende kastje door de vliegframes. Het houtwerk hoeft dit dus niet te dragen.
> Bij conventionele systemen zie je bijv wel alu strips door de kast heen lopen van frame naar frame.



Zo gebeurd het bij mij ook, op iedere hoek zit een aluminium strip van 60*6mm waarop middels ball-lock pins aluminium strippen van 30*6mm bevestigd worden welke de kastjes aan elkaar koppelen. Het hout heeft dus alleen het eigen gewicht te dragen.
Overigens heb ik Mach T30 toppen waar de rigging simpel met M8 boutjes in het hout geschroefd zit....
Eén kast weegt 95 kg dus bij twee kasten onder elkaar hangt er boven je hoofd maar liefst 190 kg aan een paar M8 boutjes, moet er niet aan denken dat het naar beneden komt denderen.

----------


## salsa

Een van de redenen dat ik nooit in Mach heb geloofd, ik heb een stel kasten van Spot&Speaker Utrecht (Spiksplinternieuw!) in elkaar moeten lijmen omdat deze uit elkaar 'plofte..'

Het Mach van mij de brandstapel op!

Dave

----------


## MusicXtra

Weer tijd voor een update, 6 kastjes gespoten in spetterlak en aluminium binnen voor de rigging hardware.
Even een paar uurtjes noeste arbeid heeft geresulteerd in het rigging prototype wat op de foto's te zien is. Uiteraard worden de m8 bouten straks vervangen door nette ball lock pins.

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Even een stomme vraag, waarom gebruik je deze hobbieachtig-uitziende oplossing en niet gewoon een standaardproduct waarvoor de certificaten gewoon opvraagbaar zijn:



i.c.m.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Even een stomme vraag, waarom gebruik je deze hobbieachtig-uitziende oplossing en niet gewoon een standaardproduct waarvoor de certificaten gewoon opvraagbaar zijn?







> ...het rigging prototype wat op de foto's te zien is. Uiteraard worden de m8 bouten straks vervangen door nette ball lock pins.



Mijn gok is dus dat die strips met M8 bouten nog voor ball-lock pins en strips vervangen gaan worden, en ze nu even 'placeholder' zijn omdat het meeste werk aan de binnenkant verricht is. Vandaar dat ie waarschijnlijk ook nog geen poging gedaan heeft om dit te vliegen  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Even een stomme vraag, waarom gebruik je deze hobbieachtig-uitziende oplossing en niet gewoon een standaardproduct waarvoor de certificaten gewoon opvraagbaar zijn:
> 
> 
> 
> i.c.m.



Mag jij mij uit gaan leggen hoe ik daar de kastjes mee als ground stack aan elkaar ga verbinden en wel zo dat het stabiel staat. En dan ook nog hoe ik ze strak onder elkaar hang waarbij de hoek van de kastjes op 0, 3, 6, 9, 12 en 15 graden instelbaar is :Confused: .
Vergeet niet dat deze "hobby achtige" oplossing nog een prototype is, de definitieve versie is  alles netjes CNC bewerkt en zwart geanodiseerd is :Big Grin: .

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Mag jij mij uit gaan leggen hoe ik daar de kastjes mee als ground stack aan elkaar ga verbinden en wel zo dat het stabiel staat. En dan ook nog hoe ik ze strak onder elkaar hang waarbij de hoek van de kastjes op 0, 3, 6, 9, 12 en 15 graden instelbaar is.
> Vergeet niet dat deze "hobby achtige" oplossing nog een prototype is, de definitieve versie is  alles netjes CNC bewerkt en zwart geanodiseerd is.



Neerzetten heb ik wel handige beugels voor gezien die gebaseerd zijn op dit systeem, maar dan met stalen strips tussen de "ogen" (hé... dan krijg je bijna wat jij maakt, maar dan fabrieksmateriaal). Hangen is eenvoudig, daarvoor bestaan prefab "ogen" met staalkabels ertussen. Lengte vrij te kiezen (PA bedrijf waar ik voor freelance heeft ze van 10 cm en 25 cm). Door de positie op de strip te kiezen bepaal je de hoek. 

Overigens stapelt men bij dat PA bedrijf de kasten (bij gebruik als groudstack) op elkaar met een wig ertussen om e.e.a. te kunnen stellen. Deze wig heeft de breedte van de kast - 15 cm en is voorzien van velcro. Daar hun kasten gestoffeerd zijn blijft dit prima zitten. Door de kasten onderling alsnog te verbinden met de staalkabels krijg je een erg stevig geheel. 
Bouwt trouwens ook wel lekker: Alpsje mee, kast eraan hangen, liften, ander kastje eronder met wig erop... laten zakken, (staal)kabels ertussen, liften etc.... de laatste keer de subs eronder, alles laten zakken, alpsje weg en tada... een stapel hout van 3 meter zonder je rug ook maar een keer belast te hebben.

Snap uiteraard dat dit een prototype is en ben erg benieuwd naar het eindresultaat (en dan meer naar de audiotechnische eigenschappen dan naar dit soort details :Cool: )

----------


## MusicXtra

> Neerzetten heb ik wel handige beugels voor gezien die gebaseerd zijn op dit systeem, maar dan met stalen strips tussen de "ogen" (hé... dan krijg je bijna wat jij maakt, maar dan fabrieksmateriaal). Hangen is eenvoudig, daarvoor bestaan prefab "ogen" met staalkabels ertussen. Lengte vrij te kiezen (PA bedrijf waar ik voor freelance heeft ze van 10 cm en 25 cm). Door de positie op de strip te kiezen bepaal je de hoek. 
> 
> Overigens stapelt men bij dat PA bedrijf de kasten (bij gebruik als groudstack) op elkaar met een wig ertussen om e.e.a. te kunnen stellen. Deze wig heeft de breedte van de kast - 15 cm en is voorzien van velcro. Daar hun kasten gestoffeerd zijn blijft dit prima zitten. Door de kasten onderling alsnog te verbinden met de staalkabels krijg je een erg stevig geheel. 
> Bouwt trouwens ook wel lekker: Alpsje mee, kast eraan hangen, liften, ander kastje eronder met wig erop... laten zakken, (staal)kabels ertussen, liften etc.... de laatste keer de subs eronder, alles laten zakken, alpsje weg en tada... een stapel hout van 3 meter zonder je rug ook maar een keer belast te hebben.
> 
> Snap uiteraard dat dit een prototype is en ben erg benieuwd naar het eindresultaat (en dan meer naar de audiotechnische eigenschappen dan naar dit soort details)



Daar ik de wijsheid helaas niet in pacht heb zijn alle suggesties meer dan welkom, kun je foto´s laten zien van wat je beschrijft?

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Ga ik thuis even opzoeken.

----------


## Freek Fokker

> Neerzetten heb ik wel handige beugels voor gezien die gebaseerd zijn op dit systeem, maar dan met stalen strips tussen de "ogen" (hé... dan krijg je bijna wat jij maakt, maar dan fabrieksmateriaal). Hangen is eenvoudig, daarvoor bestaan prefab "ogen" met staalkabels ertussen. Lengte vrij te kiezen (PA bedrijf waar ik voor freelance heeft ze van 10 cm en 25 cm). Door de positie op de strip te kiezen bepaal je de hoek. 
> 
> Overigens stapelt men bij dat PA bedrijf de kasten (bij gebruik als groudstack) op elkaar met een wig ertussen om e.e.a. te kunnen stellen. Deze wig heeft de breedte van de kast - 15 cm en is voorzien van velcro. Daar hun kasten gestoffeerd zijn blijft dit prima zitten. Door de kasten onderling alsnog te verbinden met de staalkabels krijg je een erg stevig geheel. 
> Bouwt trouwens ook wel lekker: Alpsje mee, kast eraan hangen, liften, ander kastje eronder met wig erop... laten zakken, (staal)kabels ertussen, liften etc.... de laatste keer de subs eronder, alles laten zakken, alpsje weg en tada... een stapel hout van 3 meter zonder je rug ook maar een keer belast te hebben.
> 
> Snap uiteraard dat dit een prototype is en ben erg benieuwd naar het eindresultaat (en dan meer naar de audiotechnische eigenschappen dan naar dit soort details)



Klinkt als een manier om conventionele pa te stacken.
Die flystrips en studs zijn niet geschikt om een line array mee te vliegen omdat het gewoon niet practisch is.

----------


## jens

ik zie overal dit soort systemen




komt dus op hetzelfde neer al het systeem wat je heb bedacht..aleen wat fraaier maar ook daar word aan gewerkt :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MusicXtra

> ik zie overal dit soort systemen
> komt dus op hetzelfde neer al het systeem wat je heb bedacht..aleen wat fraaier maar ook daar word aan gewerkt



Klopt inderdaad, de uitdaging is een systeem te bedenken waarbij ik niet hoef te klungelen, met een kast in mijn handen boven mijn hoofd, om een pin in een gat te krijgen. Vanavond de denktank weer volop aan het werk gelaten na het "live" zien van het EAW rigging systeem (met dank aan Freek).
Het wordt een systeem waarbij je aan de voorkant het kastje in de rigging haakt, kastje omhoog scharnieren en borgen met slechts 1 pin aan de achterzijde.
Uiteindelijk zal het een stuk fraaier worden als het systeem van jouw afbeelding.

----------


## 4AC

[FONT=Verdana]Het ligt misschien niet helemaal binnen jouw mogelijkheden, maar ik vind dit een erg makkelijk systeem:
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana]McCauley  rigging demo

Mvg,

Teun
[/FONT]

----------


## MusicXtra

> [FONT=Verdana]Het ligt misschien niet helemaal binnen jouw mogelijkheden, maar ik vind dit een erg makkelijk systeem:
> [/FONT][FONT=Verdana]McCauley  rigging demo
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun
> [/FONT]



Is inderdaad een mooi systeem alleen niet geschikt om te stacken. Het systeem wat ik nu in gedachten heb zou nog eenvoudiger moeten werken. Hoop begin volgende week een prototype klaar te hebben.

----------


## 4AC

> Is inderdaad een mooi systeem alleen niet geschikt om te stacken. Het systeem wat ik nu in gedachten heb zou nog eenvoudiger moeten werken. Hoop begin volgende week een prototype klaar te hebben.



Ik citeer de site:
_"Flying is only half the story. McCauley Sound understands that not every gig is a huge arena or shed and many times users need to groundstack the system, especially in older theaters, or perhaps they would like to simply roll-in for corporate events. MONARC and M.LINE systems are built to ground stack natively, right off the fly bumper, with no additional hardware needed. Users can take advantage of this rigging systems flexibility to create curved arrays from the ground! This means operators can stack from the stage and still get coverage in the upper balcony!"_

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik citeer de site:
> _"Flying is only half the story. McCauley Sound understands that not every gig is a huge arena or shed and many times users need to groundstack the system, especially in older theaters, or perhaps they would like to simply roll-in for corporate events. MONARC and M.LINE systems are built to ground stack natively, right off the fly bumper, with no additional hardware needed. Users can take advantage of this rigging systems flexibility to create curved arrays from the ground! This means operators can stack from the stage and still get coverage in the upper balcony!"_



Ik heb alleen de demo bekeken, daar lijkt het alleen geschikt te zijn om te vliegen. Maar het idee dat ik heb is eenvoudig om te maken en vooral heel gebruikersvriendelijk.

----------


## 4AC

> Ik heb alleen de demo bekeken, daar lijkt het alleen geschikt te zijn om te vliegen. Maar het idee dat ik heb is eenvoudig om te maken en vooral heel gebruikersvriendelijk.



Dat gelood ik graag. Mijn complimenten ook over de vorderingen zoverre.
Het aantal mensen dat ik ken die een eigen line-array bouwen kan ik nog op één hand tellen, dus dat zegt ook wel wat.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## jens

idd om te vliegen is het super maar als je de boel omkeert moet het ook blijven staan...ik kwam hier en plaatje tegen van een staande array




Kun je mischien wat pennen die je uit kan trekken en er atomatisch inschieten, zoals bijvoorbeeld safety pennen van een vmb statief ( zń 074 )



zo kan je je kastjes richten door aleen de pennen uit te trekken iets te draaien en dan schieten ze in het volgende gat...moet je wel met 2 man zijn ...maar op een klus met een line array lijkt me dat niet echt een probleem...

mvg jens

----------


## MusicXtra

> idd om te vliegen is het super maar als je de boel omkeert moet het ook blijven staan...ik kwam hier en plaatje tegen van een staande array
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kun je mischien wat pennen die je uit kan trekken en er atomatisch inschieten, zoals bijvoorbeeld safety pennen van een vmb statief ( zń 074 )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dank voor de tip, ik ben er al aardig uit hoe het eruit komt te zien en hoop morgen al een prototype klaar te hebben.
Voor de geïnteresseerden de eisen welke ik aan de rigging stel:
- Veiligheid staat voorop, zowel als groundstack als gevlogen, om die reden is er een enorme marge ingebouwd in de sterkte van de constructie.
- De set wordt 90% van de tijd als groundstack gebruikt, het moet dus stabiel zijn, zelfs bij gebruik van 6 kastjes per kant.
- Zowel als groundstack als gevlogen moet de set door één persoon opgebouwd en afgebroken kunnen worden.
Alle onderdelen van de rigging, uitgezonderd de vliegframes moeten altijd aan de kastjes blijven zitten, dit om de kans op verlies of vergeten te minimaliseren.
- Ball lock pins vormen een aanzienlijke kostenpost, daar moeten er dus zo min mogelijk van nodig zijn. Daarbij is het niet altijd makkelijk om deze aan de achterzijde van de kastjes te plaatsen. 
- Het bepalen van de hoek moet eenvoudig zijn en voor plaatsing van het kastje al bepaald kunnen worden.
Het is nogal een lijst geworden maar 3 jaar denkwerk wil ik niet even afraffelen :Big Grin: 
Ik ben nu dus bezig met het maken van een soort 'beugels' welke aan de achterzijde van het kastje van sleuven is voorzien welke rond een stift schuiven die vast in het kastje gemonteerd zit. De sleuf bepaald de hoek van het kastje en aan de voorzijde wordt de beugel vastgezet met één ball-lock pin per kant. Vervolgens pak je het kastje op en schuif je de beugel over de stift van de sub of het vorige kastje, laten zakken en weer vastzetten met één ball lock pin, that's all!
Morgen hoop ik zover te zijn dat ik een prototype klaar heb en dan zal ik weer foto's plaatsen.

----------


## jens

ben benieuwt...ik vind het een leuk project en ik ben ook zeer benieuwt hoe het straks klinkt!

----------


## MusicXtra

Paar uurtjes in de weer geweest met een freesbank en een lasapparaat met het volgende resultaat :Big Grin: 
Prototype van de 'beugel' waar alles om draait, gelijk puntje van verbetering gevonden. De bovenste sleuf komt naar voren te wijzen met een mooie afschuining naar de verbindingsstrip, dan leg je het kastje met de pinnen op de strip en schuift het naar achteren tot in de sleuf, ball-lock pins erin en klaar is klara.


Zo is het klaar voor transport en blijven alle onderdelen dus bij het kastje, de ball-lock pins en de beugels worden in de toekomst met kleine staalkabeltjes bij elkaar gehouden om kwijtraken te voorkomen.


Op onderstaande foto zit het kastje in een 0 graden hoek, deze kan gekozen worden middels de verschillende sleuven, nu is er keus uit 3 hoeken, 0, 7,5 en 15 graden, in de uiteindelijke versie worden dat er waarschijnlijk meer. De m8 bout aan de voorzijde wordt nog vervangen door een ball-lock pin en die aan de achterzijde voor geslepen passchroeven. Dan past alles zonder speling in elkaar zodat het niet kan gaan rammelen.


En hier nog een detailfoto van de achterzijde.


Overigens klinken twee kastjes al heel goed, de koppeling van het hoog is duidelijk merkbaar, zeker wanneer de hoek 0 graden is.

----------


## Freek Fokker

Je aluminium is nu ineens een stuk minder sterk door die sleuven.

----------


## Toan_08

ik ben het met freek eens, je kan beter een stukje staal/rvs nemen dan aluminum. dat is veel veel sterker. maar het ziet er wel gelikt uit moet ik zeggen :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

> ik ben het met freek eens, je kan beter een stukje staal/rvs nemen dan aluminum. dat is veel veel sterker. maar het ziet er wel gelikt uit moet ik zeggen



Hoho, niet te snel conclusies trekken allemaal, het gaat hier om een prototype, puur bedoeld om de werking te testen. Het enige waar het dus om ging was de positie van de sleuven.
En voor een ieder die goed had opgelet, de losse strippen waren 'slechts' 6 mm dik en deze beugel is van 12 mm dik aluminium gemaakt.
De uiteindelijke versie zal waarschijnlijk uit één stuk aluminium worden gemaakt en iets anders van vorm zijn. En euhh, natuurlijk worden hier zeker weer de nodige sterkte berekeningen voor gemaakt en mogelijk dat ik zelfs een exemplaar opoffer om een trektest mee te doen om te zien bij welke belasting hij het begeeft.

----------


## dabassman

Ik zou ipv sleuven gaatjes maken. Dan kan het nooit perongeluk losschieten tijdens een show of iets dergelijks. En dan met pinnen die je door de 'anglebar' in je speaker steekt. Net als bij de voorkant

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik zou ipv sleuven gaatjes maken. Dan kan het nooit perongeluk losschieten tijdens een show of iets dergelijks. En dan met pinnen die je door de 'anglebar' in je speaker steekt. Net als bij de voorkant



Vanwege de gebruikersvriendelijkheid heb ik juist de sleuven erin gemaakt :Big Grin: 
Ondanks de sleuven kan het nooit losschieten daar het geborgd wordt door ball-lock pins.
Met ball-lock pins aan de achterzijde is het niet te doen om alleen een kast te plaatsen wat voor mij een voorwaarde is.
En wat de sterkte betreft, met het definitieve ontwerp haal ik de 13 ton trekkracht niet meer maar op het zwakste punt nog altijd 2 ton en dat op 4 punten maakt de totale maximale belasting nog altijd 8 ton. Stel dat ik een keer zo gek wordt om er nog 20 kastjes bij te maken en ik dus 16 kastjes per kant heb dan kom ik op een totaal gewicht van 400 kg per kant en dus is de veiligheidsfactor dan 20.
Met een verplichte factor 10 zit ik dus aan de superveilige kant.
Overigens dit weekeind de tekening gemaakt voor de definitieve versie en vandaag opdracht gegeven om er 4 voor me te maken.
Ze worden met water gesneden uit 10mm dikke aluminium plaat en zijn volgende week klaar, dan volgen er uiteraard weer nieuwe plaatjes. :Cool:

----------


## Ferry34

Even een vraagje tussendoor. Ik ben op zoek naar ball lock pins. Waar kun je die bestellen?

Mvg. Ferry

----------


## MusicXtra

> Even een vraagje tussendoor. Ik ben op zoek naar ball lock pins. Waar kun je die bestellen?
> 
> Mvg. Ferry



Custom Quick Release Pins - Ball Lock Pins Manufacturer - Self Locking Pins - Detent Pins - Safety Lock Pin
Ook een line array aan het bouwen? :Big Grin:

----------


## Ferry34

Hartelijk dank,

Ik ben geen line array aan het bouwen. Ik heb een master MAW206 line array. Maar ik vind die pennen die er bij horen nogal erg duur.  40,00 ex BTW per stuk. Ik ben eigenlijk op zoek naar een alternatief als dat er is.

Mvg. Ferry

----------


## MusicXtra

> Hartelijk dank,
> 
> Ik ben geen line array aan het bouwen. Ik heb een master MAW206 line array. Maar ik vind die pennen die er bij horen nogal erg duur.  40,00 ex BTW per stuk. Ik ben eigenlijk op zoek naar een alternatief als dat er is.
> 
> Mvg. Ferry



De prijs van de pennen is erg afhankelijk van de maat, inch maten zijn veel goedkoper dan mm maten.

----------


## @lex

Hoi MusicXtra,

Zou je de sleuf niet aan de voorkant plaatsen waar nu het enkele gat zit? Dan gaat aan de achterzijde de ballpin door een gat. Nu heb je namelijk een hefboom van de sleuf voor de kleinste hoek tot het einde van de strip en dat zou aan de andere kant de hefboom veel kleiner zijn.

Gr, @lex

----------


## MusicXtra

> Hoi MusicXtra,
> 
> Zou je de sleuf niet aan de voorkant plaatsen waar nu het enkele gat zit? Dan gaat aan de achterzijde de ballpin door een gat. Nu heb je namelijk een hefboom van de sleuf voor de kleinste hoek tot het einde van de strip en dat zou aan de andere kant de hefboom veel kleiner zijn.
> 
> Gr, @lex



Kan niet helemaal volgen wat je bedoelt, wat je op de foto ziet is even in elkaar geprutst met een TIG lasapparaat en een freesbank om te zien of het principe werkt. De uiteindelijke versie is uit één stuk aluminium gemaakt en komt er ook iets anders uit te zien, ik verwacht dat deze binnen enkele dagen klaar zijn dan zal ik weer foto's plaatsen.

----------


## MusicXtra

En weer een stapje verder, vandaag prototype nummer 2 binnengekregen van de platen waarmee de kasten aan elkaar gekoppeld worden.
Inmiddels 6 kastjes speelklaar en heb nu een array beluisterd van 4 kastjes.
Enorm aan het tobben geweest om de juiste cross-over frequenties te zoeken en op het gehoor te EQen. Rendement van de hoog drivers is nogal een stuk hoger dan van de mid drivers. Nog zonder wave guide klinkt het in elk geval al helemaal zo slecht nog niet. :Big Grin: 
Op bijgevoegde foto's is te zien wat de bedoeling gaat worden, de aluminium schetsplaten op de kastjes worden waarschijnlijk vervangen door 10mm dik aluminium, dan kan ik makkelijk aan de achterzijde handgrepen maken.

----------


## 4AC

Leuk trabantje :Stick Out Tongue: 

Just joking, ziet er érg goed uit! Nu al. Die mid drivers maken het lekker exotisch, eigenlijk jammer dat er zometeen een rooster/foam voor komt. (?)

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## MusicXtra

> Leuk trabantje
> 
> Just joking, ziet er érg goed uit! Nu al. Die mid drivers maken het lekker exotisch, eigenlijk jammer dat er zometeen een rooster/foam voor komt. (?)
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Dat 'Trabantje' is een Autobianchi A112 Abarth uit 1975 :Big Grin: 
Ik zit nog te twijfelen of ik er alleen maar een grille van perfoplaat op ga zetten zonder speakerschuim.
Voor de speakers hoef ik geen schuim te gebruiken, die kunnen wel een biertje opvangen.

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

> Ik zit nog te twijfelen of ik er alleen maar een grille van perfoplaat op ga zetten zonder speakerschuim.
> Voor de speakers hoef ik geen schuim te gebruiken, die kunnen wel een biertje opvangen.



Je kunt ook 5mm dik speakerschuim pakken en dan met een open celstructuur, dan zie je de mid-speakers nog best goed en het houd toch net wat meer bier tegen dan alleen een grille.

Verder ziet het er erg tof uit! :Big Grin:

----------


## jens

Ik vind schuim juist weer strak...zń grill ziet er zo SA/industrial uit....

hoe rustiger de uitstraling hoe profesioneler zń speaker lijkt vind ik...

net of er bezuinigt is op poespas,omdat alles in de kwaliteit is geinvesteerd  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

Vandaag met Smaart allerlei metingen gedaan en geprobeerd de meest optimale cross-over en EQ settings te vinden. Resultaat is een set die echt retehard gaat en zuiver blijft klinken. De stemmen prikken er echt doorheen dus de spraakverstaanbaarheid is echt heel erg goed.
Het enige is dat het tophoog een klein beetje mist, misschien eens een ander hoog drivertje proberen. Gebruik van meer kastjes geeft vooral meer geluid en geen rare kamfiltereffecten of uitdovingsverschijnselen.
De spreiding is 120 graden horizontaal en 30 graden vertikaal (-6dB) en dat nu nog zonder de waveguide.
Tot zover is het dus beter dan gehoopt, nu verder werken aan de waveguides om de vertikale spreiding tot 10 graden te beperken.

----------


## MusicXtra

Vandaag bezig geweest met het eerste deel van de wave guide.
Uit de metingen blijkt dat de verticale spreiding nu 20 graden verticaal is, nog zo'n 10 graden te gaan met de rest van de wave guide.
Opvallend is trouwens dat de weergave over de hele horizontale 120 graden onveranderd blijft. Kom je buiten dat gebied dan is het ook gelijk over.
Nu dient zich echter het volgende probleem aan, de set gaat zo hard dat ik subs tekort kom, per kastje zal ik 1 18" nodig hebben, dat betekent dus dat ik 6 enkel 18" subs per kant nodig zal hebben.... :EEK!: 
Overigens blijft het, ook op heel hoog volume, een superstrak en rustig geluidsbeeld waarbij het lijkt alsof de stemmen er bovenuit getild worden.
Heb inmiddels ook al het nodige werk verricht aan de fly/stack frames, alleen nog poedercoaten en dan zijn deze ook klaar.
Morgen zal ik weer een paar plaatjes posten.

----------


## djyoeri

Volg je project al een tijdje!
Maar kan niet wachten tot het af is! Echt, petje af!

Misschien dat ik het gemist heb, maar vanaf welke configuratie is deze set nu al bruikbaar? (2/3 kastjes per kant of meer/minder?)

M.v.g.

Yoeri Bijker

----------


## MusicXtra

> Volg je project al een tijdje!
> Maar kan niet wachten tot het af is! Echt, petje af!
> 
> Misschien dat ik het gemist heb, maar vanaf welke configuratie is deze set nu al bruikbaar? (2/3 kastjes per kant of meer/minder?)
> 
> M.v.g.
> 
> Yoeri Bijker



Vanaf 2 kastjes per kant is het goed bruikbaar, met de huidige wave-guide heb je dan dus een verticale spreiding van maximaal 35 graden.
Mochten er mensen zijn die het leuk vinden dan wil ik wel een keer meewerken aan een demo/luistersessie.

----------


## djyoeri

Het verhaal dat het systeem vanaf 2 kastjes per kant al bruikbaar is maakt het natuurlijk erg interessant! 

Weet niet of je al zo ver bent, maar wat verwacht je in totaal aan te kunnen met deze set? (4 of 6 kastjes per kant) met bijbehorende laag.

M.v.g.

Yoeri Bijker

----------


## MusicXtra

> Het verhaal dat het systeem vanaf 2 kastjes per kant al bruikbaar is maakt het natuurlijk erg interessant! 
> 
> Weet niet of je al zo ver bent, maar wat verwacht je in totaal aan te kunnen met deze set? (4 of 6 kastjes per kant) met bijbehorende laag.
> 
> M.v.g.
> 
> Yoeri Bijker



Denk dat met 6 kastjes per kant en 6 enkel 18" subs per kant al snel 3000 man te bespelen is en helemaal wanneer de kastjes gevlogen worden.
Bedenk dat een array van 6 kastjes ruim 4 kW aan vermogen per kant is waar dan 6 kW aan subs per kant onder komen...

----------


## djyoeri

Oei, dan zit je dus aan minsten 10KW aan eindtrappen. Ook daar betaal je je weer een bult aan!

Maar dan speel je wel mooi voor 3000 man, voor wat hoort wat  :Wink: 

Heb zeker interesse om een keer naar je set te komen luisteren bij een eventuele demo!

----------


## MusicXtra

> Oei, dan zit je dus aan minsten 10KW aan eindtrappen. Ook daar betaal je je weer een bult aan!
> 
> Maar dan speel je wel mooi voor 3000 man, voor wat hoort wat 
> 
> Heb zeker interesse om een keer naar je set te komen luisteren bij een eventuele demo!



Voorlopig ga ik ermee aan het werk met een LAB 4000 op het sub en een op het mid en een LAB 1600 op het hoog. Op termijn (half jaartje) wordt dat rack vervangen door FP+10.000, voor iedere kant één en zullen de LAB 4000's bij de grotere klussen als extra sub versterkers ingezet worden.
Dan heb ik dus 4 maal 2500 Watt beschikbaar om 6 kastjes aan te sturen, per 3 kastjes aan twee versterkerkanalen, op dat moment is het allemaal heel mooi op elkaar afgestemd.
Versterkervermogen is er voorlopig dus wel genoeg. :Big Grin:

----------


## djyoeri

Zo, wat een vermogen! Maar dat ga je inderdaad wel redden met die Lab's.  :Wink: 

Ik hou je project in de gaten, als het af is kom ik graag een keer kijken/luisteren/genieten van deze set!

----------


## jadjong

> Denk dat met 6 kastjes per kant en 6 enkel 18" subs per kant al snel 3000 man te bespelen is en helemaal wanneer de kastjes gevlogen worden.
> Bedenk dat een array van 6 kastjes ruim 4 kW aan vermogen per kant is waar dan 6 kW aan subs per kant onder komen...



3000 man is veel mensen, heel veel. Vorig weekend PA neergezet voor hetzelfde aantal mensen met per kant 9 kastjes vanaf 6M hoog en daaronder 7x Dubbel 18 subs. Dat lijkt veel, maar achteraf was het net genoeg. Vergeet niet dat al die mensen ook herrie maken waar jij nog eens een keer overheen moet. Publiek, zonder muziek, produceert al gauw 90 tot 105(tent) dB. Voor een beetje verstaanbare mix moet je daar zo'n 3-6dB overheen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> 3000 man is veel mensen, heel veel. Vorig weekend PA neergezet voor hetzelfde aantal mensen met per kant 9 kastjes vanaf 6M hoog en daaronder 7x Dubbel 18 subs. Dat lijkt veel, maar achteraf was het net genoeg. Vergeet niet dat al die mensen ook herrie maken waar jij nog eens een keer overheen moet. Publiek, zonder muziek, produceert al gauw 90 tot 105(tent) dB. Voor een beetje verstaanbare mix moet je daar zo'n 3-6dB overheen.



Ik weet hoeveel 3000 mensen zijn, heb ook al een aantal keer dergelijke klusjes gedaan. Wat er uiteindelijk mogelijk is met de set zal in de praktijk moeten blijken maar dat de set tot heel wat in staat is is nu wel al duidelijk.
Er staat, in de configuratie waarbij ik verwacht zoveel mensen aan te kunnen, dan wel zo'n 10 kW aan vermogen voor het mid/hoog en 12 kW voor het sub.
En met bruikbaar vermogen bedoel ik dat een FP10.000 weliswaar 4 * 2500W afgeeft maar als ik dat ook daadwerkelijk op het hoog los zou laten wordt het erg snel een heel dof geluid. :Big Grin: 
In een tent is het een ander verhaal, daar zal ik het inderdaad niet redden.
Je schrijft er overigens niet bij wat voor line array er gebruikt werd.

----------


## Overdrive

Hoi MusicXtra,

Leuk concept! Echter, is het meer een trial-and-error project of heb je er daadwerkelijk aan gerekend, en zo ja, wat exact (simulaties etc)? Dat je achteraf de overname frequentie nog moet bepalen lijkt me bij een line-array kast een beetje verkeerde aanpak.

Wat is op dit moment de overname frequentie? Wat is fysieke horizontale afstand tussen de 8inch drivers en wat is de vertikale afstand bij het hangen van meerdere kasten?

Stel dat je de overname frequentie op 1K legt, dat zou theoretisch betekenen dat je hart afstanden van de 8inch drivers ongeveer 17cm zou moeten zijn. Je zou een soort semi-3-weg van kunnen maken en bv 1 8incher tot 300hz kunnen laten lopen.

Over een uitneembare waveguide heb ik zo mijn vragen, op hoge frequenties heb je geen zin in spleetjes in het hoornpad lijkt me zo. Hoe pak je dat aan?

Verder vind ik dat je het professioneel aanpakt, ziet er allemaal mooi uit!

Groeten Joost

----------


## MusicXtra

> Hoi MusicXtra,
> 
> Leuk concept! Echter, is het meer een trial-and-error project of heb je er daadwerkelijk aan gerekend, en zo ja, wat exact (simulaties etc)? Dat je achteraf de overname frequentie nog moet bepalen lijkt me bij een line-array kast een beetje verkeerde aanpak.
> 
> Wat is op dit moment de overname frequentie? Wat is fysieke horizontale afstand tussen de 8inch drivers en wat is de vertikale afstand bij het hangen van meerdere kasten?
> 
> Stel dat je de overname frequentie op 1K legt, dat zou theoretisch betekenen dat je hart afstanden van de 8inch drivers ongeveer 17cm zou moeten zijn. Je zou een soort semi-3-weg van kunnen maken en bv 1 8incher tot 300hz kunnen laten lopen.
> 
> Over een uitneembare waveguide heb ik zo mijn vragen, op hoge frequenties heb je geen zin in spleetjes in het hoornpad lijkt me zo. Hoe pak je dat aan?
> ...



Het is inderdaad deels een trail and error project geworden maar dat komt eigenlijk meer doordat het heel goed als line array blijkt te werken.
In eerste instantie was het meer bedoeld als stack welke als 'gewone' PA zou werken vanaf 2 kastjes per kant. Maar nu ik eenmaal aan het meten en testen ben gegaan blijkt het dus veel meer te kunnen. En dan ga je verder zoeken om het verder te optimaliseren. En een van de parameters is dan de overname frequentie, op dit moment heb ik het beste resultaat bij een overname frequentie van ca. 1300 Hz maar mogelijk dat dit nog naar 1000 Hz kan wanneer de wave guide klaar is.
De waveguide wordt nog aan gewerkt, nu is de verticale spreiding nog 20 graden en die wil ik terugbrengen naar 10 tot 15 graden, het idee van een uitneembare wave guide begint steeds minder te spelen daar ik toch met minimaal 2 kastjes zal werken. Zoals het nu is heeft het kastje een ongelofelijk mooie horizontale spreiding van 120 graden, het geluid blijft exact hetzelfde klinken over de hele breedte, ook metingen wijzen uit dat er niets veranderd dus die hoog sectie zal toch wel aardig kloppen. 
Line array techniek is geen rocket science en ik heb nooit beweerd dat het helemaal volgens de regels waaraan een line array moet voldoen gebouwd wordt. Overigens zijn er heel veel 'professionele' systemen welke er ook niet aan voldoen en die toch als zodanig verkocht worden.

----------


## salsa

MusicExtra,

Kijk eens naar de Line Array hoorn en drivers van B&C, die gebruik ik ook (WGX400 i.c.m DE400 NT 16 Ohm driver)

Dave

----------


## MusicXtra

> MusicExtra,
> 
> Kijk eens naar de Line Array hoorn en drivers van B&C, die gebruik ik ook (WGX400 i.c.m DE400 NT 16 Ohm driver)
> 
> Dave



Ja en dan? :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

Vandaag weer even met het betere bak en braadwerk aan de gang geweest.
De riggingframes zijn zo goed als af, nog een paar details aanbrengen, scherpe uitsteeksels wegslijpen en nummers naast de gaten slaan (anders blijf je tellen :Big Grin: ) en dan kunnen ze gepoedercoated worden.

----------


## djspeakertje

> Vandaag weer even met het betere bak en braadwerk aan de gang geweest.
> De riggingframes zijn zo goed als af, nog een paar details aanbrengen, scherpe uitsteeksels wegslijpen en nummers naast de gaten slaan (anders blijf je tellen) en dan kunnen ze gepoedercoated worden.



 
ik zie geen foto :Frown: ....

Daan

----------


## beyma

> ik zie geen foto....



 :Big Grin:  Dat komt omdat MusicXtra wel leuk kan timmeren, maar nog steeds niet helemaal door heeft hoe je een plaatje juist invoegt!  :Wink: 

Heel simpel, tussen twee van deze [ ] haken , schrijf je IMG , dan alleen de link naar het plaatje ergens op een server, dan weer twee haken, maar dan schrijf je er tussen /img 

en dan zie je dit 



Simpel toch, en bij Tinypic kan je direct copy/paste'en met de img codes er al aan vast, dus uploaden en die img link in je verhaaltje plaatsen...

Zo kan het ook nog trouwens
http://www.plaatjesupload.nl/bekijk/...411361-940.jpg 

Je kan ook nog zo iets doen, klik hier

Zo'n "klik hier" link gaat zo, weer tussen deze [] haken: 
haak, URL= de link naar het plaatje , haak, de klik hier tekst, haak, /url haak 

Beetje jip en janneke uitleg maar anders zie je alleen maar kruisjes

----------


## MusicXtra

Tnx voor de hulp, maar het gekke is dat het me dus al verschillende keren is gelukt en soms wil het op één of andere manier niet. :Confused:

----------


## beyma

Dat komt omdat je ook het adres naar de website van de plaatjes upload service er bij plakt, en dan kan deze forum software er geen gebak meer van maken waar nou je plaatje ergens op het WWW staat  :Wink: 
Dus alleen het stukje wat begint met http of www en eindigt op jpg plakken tussen de haken , of plaatsen in het venster wat je te zien krijgt als je op insert image klikt (vind ik zelf onhandig, want dan moet ik weer met die stomme muis gaan klikken...)

Goed, sorry voor deze tijdelijke off topic, maar we willen allemaal natuurlijk -zonder moeite- naar mooie plaatjes kijken !!!!!

----------


## MusicXtra

> Goed, sorry voor deze tijdelijke off topic, maar we willen allemaal natuurlijk -zonder moeite- naar mooie plaatjes kijken !!!!!



Luisteren is nog veel leuker, dat is waar het uiteindelijk om draait. :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Dat komt omdat MusicXtra wel leuk kan timmeren



Is het je opgevallen dat er een plaatje van laswerk bij staat? :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

Eindelijk de definitieve versie binnen voor alle aluminium onderdelen.
Moet er nog wel wat aan bewerken maar voor drie kastjes alvast gedaan om te testen.
Één foto is niet gelukt, die houden jullie nog tegoed maar op onderstaand plaatje is heel aardig het resultaat te zien.
Zelfs mijn logo is eruit gesneden. :Big Grin:

----------


## Watt Xtra

Het ziet er allemaal best prima uit.
Ik heb echter het idee dat die U vormen die je nu gebruikt hebt om de kasten in de gewenste hoek te brengen niet de sterkste schakel zijn, Normaal zie je dit toch wel als volledig materiaal met een gat erin, misschien iets meer werk om op te bouwen, maar het oogt dan ook veel steviger.

Het hele zwikkie hangt nu aan zn iel aluminium uitgefreest stukje. Had je die U vormen dicht gemaakt dan verdeel je de krachten veel beter.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Het ziet er allemaal best prima uit.
> Ik heb echter het idee dat die U vormen die je nu gebruikt hebt om de kasten in de gewenste hoek te brengen niet de sterkste schakel zijn, Normaal zie je dit toch wel als volledig materiaal met een gat erin, misschien iets meer werk om op te bouwen, maar het oogt dan ook veel steviger.
> 
> Het hele zwikkie hangt nu aan zn iel aluminium uitgefreest stukje. Had je die U vormen dicht gemaakt dan verdeel je de krachten veel beter.



Dat iele stukkie aluminium is 10 mm dik alu van een hoogwaardige legering en kan op dat punt nog altijd zo'n 2 ton hebben wat wel genoeg is voor een belasting van ongeveer 40 kg :Big Grin: 
Het hele zwikkie hangt overigens niet alleen aan dat punt maar aan twee van zulke punten en aan de voorzijde met ball-lock pins welke door een gat steken.
De hele constructie is doorgerekend qua belasting en de veiligheidsfactor is vele malen hoger dan 10 dus dat zit echt wel goed.
Wellicht dat de foto een enigzins vertekend beeld geeft maar in werkelijkheid zie je ook dat het echt meer dan sterk genoeg is.

----------


## Watt Xtra

Okwe...

Ziet er in ieder geval idd redelijk iel uit naar mijn idee  :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Okwe...
> 
> Ziet er in ieder geval idd redelijk iel uit naar mijn idee



Klopt maar het is op het dunste punt nog altijd 100qmm aluminium en met een treksterkte van 215 N/mm komt dat op 2150 kg neer.
Op dat punt komt slechts 1/4e van het totale gewicht, ga eens uit van maximaal 16 kastjes à 25 kg dan komt er dus 400kg totaal en dat is dus 100 kg op dat punt. Geeft dus een veiligheidsfactor van meer dan 20. :Big Grin: 
Het is meestal zo dat mensen geneigd zijn om dingen veel te zwaar te construeren, kijk maar eens aan wat voor iele stripjes sommige (veel zwaardere) line-array's hangen en dan met 16 kasten per kant. En daar zit toch ook echt wel een factor 10 aan veiligheid ingebouwd.

----------


## MusicXtra

Vandaag de grillen en frames opgehaald bij de poedercoater en natuurlijk gelijk gemonteerd.
Zo ziet op dit moment een groundstack van vier kastjes eruit, enige wat nog dient te gebeuren is het anodiseren van het aluminium maar op dit moment is de bodem van de schatkist volledig zichtbaar dus dat is ff op de lange baan geschoven. :Big Grin: 
Heb nu in totaal 6 van de 12 kastjes helemaal klaar, de overige 6 moeten gespoten worden en van speakers voorzien.
Het resultaat voldoet in optisch opzicht volledig aan de verwachtingen, in mechanisch opzicht zijn er nog wat kleine verbeterpuntjes en qua klank voldoet het veel beter dan ik ooit had durven dromen.
27 en 28 juni ga ik er voor het eerst mee op stap, ben erg benieuwd hoe het in de praktijk gaat bevallen.

----------


## Hansound

Ik vind in elk geval dat je je door niemand uit het veld laat slaan,  alleen daarom al  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  petje af.

Wat ik me wel afvraag,  je zegt dat je crosst op 1300 hz,  maar dat lijkt me wel laag voor een 1 inch driver, terwijl een 8 inch speaker best wel wat hoger zou kunnen.
En mischien heb ik er overheen gelezen, maar word nu één 8 inch voor het laag en één voor het mid ?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik vind in elk geval dat je je door niemand uit het veld laat slaan,  alleen daarom al  petje af.
> 
> Wat ik me wel afvraag,  je zegt dat je crosst op 1300 hz,  maar dat lijkt me wel laag voor een 1 inch driver, terwijl een 8 inch speaker best wel wat hoger zou kunnen.
> En mischien heb ik er overheen gelezen, maar word nu één 8 inch voor het laag en één voor het mid ?



Op dit moment cross ik zelfs op 1 kHz, eigenlijk kan ik niet hoger omdat de afstand van de 8" drivers te groot is om te koppelen.
Ondanks die 1 kHz lijken de drivers dit goed aan te kunnen.
Beide 8" speakers geven hetzelfde gebied weer, van 100 tot 1000 Hz.

----------


## MusicXtra

Hier nog een paar plaatjes van een stack van 6 kastjes.

----------


## edgard

Ik vind het erg gaaf geworden. Elke dag keek ik of je al verder was gegaan. Nou mijn complimenten.
Ben eigenlijk ook wel benieuwd naar het geluid......

----------


## showband

Ik vind het er zeer professioneel uitzien.
Hoe het klinkt weet je zelf nog niet zeker.

Een vraag heb ik wel. Door alle afwerking, metaaldelen, lakbewerkingen enz.
Is dit uiteindelijk niet net zo duur als een kant en klare array?

----------


## Hansound

> Op dit moment cross ik zelfs op 1 kHz, eigenlijk kan ik niet hoger omdat de afstand van de 8" drivers te groot is om te koppelen.
> Ondanks die 1 kHz lijken de drivers dit goed aan te kunnen.
> Beide 8" speakers geven hetzelfde gebied weer, van 100 tot 1000 Hz.



1000 hz is te laag voor een 1 inch driver,   Kun je geen grotere driver monteren met een verloop van 2 naar 1 inch iod  :Confused: 
Een 1 inch driver die van 1 k tot 20 k moet weergeven zal het erg moeilijk krijgen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik vind het er zeer professioneel uitzien.
> Hoe het klinkt weet je zelf nog niet zeker.
> 
> Een vraag heb ik wel. Door alle afwerking, metaaldelen, lakbewerkingen enz.
> Is dit uiteindelijk niet net zo duur als een kant en klare array?



Natuurlijk weet ik hoe het klinkt, het klinkt echt geweldig, heel helder en gedefinieerd en gaat echt op z'n gemak snoeihard.
Voor het geld dat ik er tot nu toe in heb gestoken kun je inderdaad wel een kant en klaar line array kopen.
Maar met welke line array wil je dan vergelijken en welke parameters neem je dan mee?

----------


## MusicXtra

> 1000 hz is te laag voor een 1 inch driver,   Kun je geen grotere driver monteren met een verloop van 2 naar 1 inch iod 
> Een 1 inch driver die van 1 k tot 20 k moet weergeven zal het erg moeilijk krijgen.



Een 2" driver vind ik te agressief, vandaar de keus voor een 1", ik weet dat 1000 Hz vrij laag is voor een 1" driver maar vergeet niet dat er per kant 6 drivers in zitten.

----------


## Stoney3K

> 27 en 28 juni ga ik er voor het eerst mee op stap, ben erg benieuwd hoe het in de praktijk gaat bevallen.



Mag ik even nieuwsgierig zijn en vragen waar ze te horen zullen zijn?

Ontopic reactie:
Dat ziet er wel ontzettend profi uit! Ik neem aan dat de frames nog zwart worden gepoedercoat? En zie je de drivers in het echt ook zo duidelijk zitten door de grill heen of komt dat alleen door de belichting op de foto? Als dat namelijk zo is zou ik nog aan wat schuim denken.

Wat gaat er verder voor randapparatuur (versterkers, crossover) en subs bij?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Mag ik even nieuwsgierig zijn en vragen waar ze te horen zullen zijn?
> 
> Ontopic reactie:
> Dat ziet er wel ontzettend profi uit! Ik neem aan dat de frames nog zwart worden gepoedercoat? En zie je de drivers in het echt ook zo duidelijk zitten door de grill heen of komt dat alleen door de belichting op de foto? Als dat namelijk zo is zou ik nog aan wat schuim denken.
> 
> Wat gaat er verder voor randapparatuur (versterkers, crossover) en subs bij?



27 juni is een besloten feest, 28 juni is op een openluchtevenement op een veld dat 60 meter breed en 50 meter diep is, dit is 's zomers een wekelijks evenement waarvan ik nog niet weet wat de programmering is. Het geluid hoeft daar niet hard te zijn maar moet wel over de hele oppervlak hoorbaar zijn en tot op heden gebruikte ik daarvoor een kleine delay-stack.
Het aluminium wordt nog zwart geanodiseerd maar het geld is ff op dus daar wacht ik nog even mee. Daarbij wil ik er zeker van zijn dat de rigging nu helemaal goed werkt voor ik het af ga werken, nu kan ik eenvoudig nog hier en daar een mm wegfrezen.
Ik twijfel nog of ik schuim voor de grilletjes ga plaatsen, eerst maar eens zo een paar keer op stap.

Het geheel wordt aangestuurd met een Roland M400, een APEX intelliX processor en LAB Gruppen versterkers (LAB4000 op het mid en een 1600 op het hoog).
De subs ben ik nog niet uit wat ik daarvoor ga gebruiken, voorlopig nog even draaien met twee MACH dubbel 18 subs maar die houden het in elk geval niet bij.

----------


## DJ_Progrezz

Je kan ook een dun laagje schuim achter de grill plaatsen, dan is het minder doorzichtig maar behoud je de look van je grill.

----------


## Watt Xtra

Welke drivers gebruik je precies? Ik ga namelijk ook problemen zien wanneer je ze eens op hun flikker geeft. Een 1" krijgt het dan al snel moeilijk bij de 1000hz.

Heb je gekozen voor een standaard 1" drivertje of toch voor een Waveguide?

Ik heb namelijk de BMS 4510nd in gebruik, zou ook op 1Khz te crossen moeten wezen, echter wanneer ik dat doe en deze flink opentrek dan krijgt hij het moeilijk hoor.

----------


## 4AC

Oei-oei, wat ziet dat er al lekker uit zeg!
Alleen...
Eerder in dit topic had ik de mening om er geen foam voor/achter toe doen, maar ik stap daar bij deze van af. Ik denk dat door wat foam de boel optisch een (nog) professioneler uiterlijk krijgt.
En, noem me perfectionistisch, maar ik had zwarte schroeven/bouten gebruikt om de drivers te bevestigen.

En betreffende hoogdrivers; de perfecte oplossing is zo'n coaxiale driver van BMS. Het beste van beiden, maar hangt uiteraard ook een prijskaartje aan.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## dj-wojcik

> ....En, noem me perfectionistisch, maar ik had zwarte schroeven/bouten gebruikt om de drivers te bevestigen.....



Wat had dat nou voor een nut gehad als hij *misschien* foam wou gaan gebruiken?

----------


## MusicXtra

Details zoals de schroeven voor de drivers moeten nog aangepakt worden, en of er foam voor komt wil ik proberen, wees gerust, het komt goed. :Big Grin: 
En de hoogdrivers voldoen prima, ook bij vol vermogen gaan ze nog steeds niet over hun nek, zouden ze dat wel doen dan ben ik genoodzaakt iets hoger te crossen.
Die BMS waveguide is wel leuk maar veel te duur, bovendien zou ik nieuwe kasten moeten bouwen en voldoen ze niet aan mijn eisen.
Wanneer alle 12 kasten klaar zijn wil ik uitgebreid gaan testen en meten op een locatie waar vooral veel ruimte is.

----------


## djspeakertje

> Wanneer alle 12 kasten klaar zijn wil ik uitgebreid gaan testen en meten op een locatie waar vooral veel ruimte is.



 
Gewoon een concertje op een voetbalveld regelen, en dan _eventjes_ 6 uur soundchecken (euhh....meten!).

Daan

Wat loopt die meneer nou al die tijd met dat rare kastje te doen? Is dat de nieuwe manier van testen ofzo???

----------


## beyma

Ik vraag me alleen nog steeds af waar deze sleuven voor zijn  :Confused:

----------


## Superfly

MusicXtra,

Ik volg je werkzaamheden nu al van af het begin.
En ik moet zeggen, Petje af hoor.
Het ziet er schitterend uit, ik kan het je niet na doen.
En als het geluid jou verwachting nu al overtreft, kan het niet slecht zijn.
Ik hoop dat ik het ook eens een keer kan beluisteren,
Dus hou ons op de hoogte waar je hem gaat gebruiken.

Met vriendelijke groet

Marcel

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik vraag me alleen nog steeds af waar deze sleuven voor zijn



Die sleuven zijn bedoeld voor paspennen net als aan de achterzijde, dit moet het plaatsen van de ball-lock pin vergemakkelijken wanneer de set gevlogen wordt. Je kunt dan het kastje erin hangen en loslaten zodat je beide handen vrij hebt voor de ball-lock pin. Dit heb ik zo geconstrueerd met de gedachte dat ik het in mijn eentje af moet kunnen. Als je goed kijkt zie je ook dat er een M8 gat achter zit.

----------


## Mach Facilities

> Vandaag de grillen en frames opgehaald bij de poedercoater en natuurlijk gelijk gemonteerd.
> Zo ziet op dit moment een groundstack van vier kastjes eruit, enige wat nog dient te gebeuren is het anodiseren van het aluminium maar op dit moment is de bodem van de schatkist volledig zichtbaar dus dat is ff op de lange baan geschoven.
> Heb nu in totaal 6 van de 12 kastjes helemaal klaar, de overige 6 moeten gespoten worden en van speakers voorzien.
> Het resultaat voldoet in optisch opzicht volledig aan de verwachtingen, in mechanisch opzicht zijn er nog wat kleine verbeterpuntjes en qua klank voldoet het veel beter dan ik ooit had durven dromen.
> 27 en 28 juni ga ik er voor het eerst mee op stap, ben erg benieuwd hoe het in de praktijk gaat bevallen.



Ik moet zeggen, ziet er pico bello uit hoor, en als het klinkt , nog beter....
Maar, heb je daar nou een oude Bell flesserek onder staan, of is dat alleen maar om even iets uit te proberen?
Groet,
Chris

----------


## MusicXtra

Hahaha, nee, dat is een MACH R182 sub.
Elders in dit forum is te lezen dat ik nog met het sub voor deze set bezig ben.

----------


## MusicXtra

Voor de geïnteresseerden: Zondag 27 juni is de line array te horen in Park Podium Boom en Bosch te Breukelen, daar is een openlucht live optreden tussen 14.00 en 16.00 uur. Het eerste uur treedt er een band op, het tweede uur een dans act en worden er dus CD's gedraaid.
Voor meer info: Parkpodium > Home
Mocht je komen luisteren dan is het natuurlijk leuk je even bij mij te melden :Big Grin: 
De toegang is overigens gratis.

----------


## vasco

> Voor de geïnteresseerden: Zondag 27 juni is de line array te horen in Park Podium Boom en Bosch te Breukelen, daar is een openlucht live optreden tussen 14.00 en 16.00 uur...



Helaas, zit bij Parkpop in Den Haag op zondag (28 juni  :Wink: ). Laat maar weten als je nog eens ergens anders staat want nieuwsgierig ben ik wel.

----------


## MusicXtra

Het is inderdaad zondag 28 juni :Big Grin:

----------


## knoppenbert

Ben benieuwd, ik kom denk ik wel even luisteren, kan ik misschien nog wat van leren.

Groet

Bert

----------


## salsa

MusicXtra, heb je de Line Array met een processor reeds goed in kunnen stellen?
Heb je iemand gevonden of heb je dit zelf gedaan?

Ik ben erg benieuwd naar de foto's van je event!

Dave

----------


## MusicXtra

> MusicXtra, heb je de Line Array met een processor reeds goed in kunnen stellen?
> Heb je iemand gevonden of heb je dit zelf gedaan?
> 
> Ik ben erg benieuwd naar de foto's van je event!
> 
> Dave



Inmiddels heel veel tijd gestoken in meten, luisteren en veranderen van processor instellingen met als resultaat een heel strak klinkende set.
Voor het grootste deel dus zelf gedaan, alleen even op gang geholpen door iemand hier van het forum die net iets handiger was met Smaart dan ik.
Binnenkort komt er ook een vergelijkingstest met een line-array van een gerenommeerd merk, ik zal jullie hier op de hoogte houden.

----------


## nls-nls

Dit is echt een supervet project!

lijkt zeer professioneel. WOW

Heel veel plezier met het gebruik ervan :Smile:

----------


## Zheny

ik ben nieuwsgierig naar het kostenplaatje, als je je linearray af hebt  :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

Gisteren dus voor het eerst live met de line array gewerkt, bandje versterkt op en bruiloft in een tent.
Niet echt de ideale omstandigheden maar ondanks dat en heel lekker geluid, set stond zo ongeveer stationair te draaien :Big Grin: .

Vandaag de vuurdoop in de openlucht op een groot terrein van 50 meter diep en 60 meter breed.
Helaas niet aan gedacht gedurende het optreden foto's te nemen dus alleen hier het trieste beeld na afloop en tijdens een enorme stortbui.
Bij het soundchecken klonk het al indrukwekkend en tijdens het spelen van de, overigens retegoeie, band was ik zelf eigenlijk verbaasd over hoe geweldig het klinkt.
Op een meter of 30 afstand klinkt het 'in your face' , heel direct en heel open.
Knoppenbert is nog langs geweest, erg leuk om eens iemand van het forum irl te zien, ook hij was volgens mij wel onder de indruk.
P.S. De line array bevindt zich links en rechts op de foto onder de parasolletjes.... :Frown:  Met ernaast de kisten waar 4 kastjes in passen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> ik ben nieuwsgierig naar het kostenplaatje, als je je linearray af hebt



De kosten zijn aardig opgelopen, schat dat 12 kastjes aan materiaal nu zo ongeveer 10K hebben gekost. Dit is dan wel inclusief rigging, flyframes, speakon kabels en flightcases.

----------


## 4AC

Hee MusicXtra,

Super om wat foto's te zien. Ik lees NET je reactie in mijn topic, en overtuigt mij wel om zo'n setje monitoren aan te schaffen. Bedankt.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## knoppenbert

Ja ik was er,

Waanzinnige sound, lekker strak. Zelfs mijn vrouw, die alles vaak "herrie" vind was onder de indruk. Ik loop her en der wat openluchtfestivals af, maar ik kom niet vaak zo,n sound tegen. De band speelde inderdaad ook erg lekker. Helaas van de regen, ik weet niet of de dance act nog door gegaan is maar ik ben weer verder gegaan omdat de rest van m'n gezin verregend was. Is dit elke zondag, of was dit een eenmalige aktie? Zo ja dan kom ik zekere nog een keer, misschien zijn er dan ook nog andere forumleden.

Bert

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Helaas, zit bij Parkpop in Den Haag op zondag (28 juni ). Laat maar weten als je nog eens ergens anders staat want nieuwsgierig ben ik wel.




Toevallig aanwezig op deze foto?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ja ik was er,
> 
> Waanzinnige sound, lekker strak. Zelfs mijn vrouw, die alles vaak "herrie" vind was onder de indruk. Ik loop her en der wat openluchtfestivals af, maar ik kom niet vaak zo,n sound tegen. De band speelde inderdaad ook erg lekker. Helaas van de regen, ik weet niet of de dance act nog door gegaan is maar ik ben weer verder gegaan omdat de rest van m'n gezin verregend was. Is dit elke zondag, of was dit een eenmalige aktie? Zo ja dan kom ik zekere nog een keer, misschien zijn er dan ook nog andere forumleden.
> 
> Bert



Als zelfs je vrouw onder de indruk was dan moet het wel goed zijn :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Het is een serie van 10 of 11, dit seizoen dus 11, concerten  per zomer seizoen en deze zondag was de eerste. Ik doe het geluid om en om samen met een ander bedrijfje, anders ben ik de hele zomer geen zondag meer vrij.
Komende zondag sta ik er weer, daarna in elk geval 2 weken niet en de rest hebben we nog niet verdeeld. Ik kan hier terzijnertijd de data wel posten.
Was inderdaad erg jammer van de regen, de dans act van de kids ging daardoor niet door maar voordeel is wel dat de band anderhalf i.p.v. een uur heeft gespeeld.
Tot nu toe de set gebruikt met 3 kastjes per kant, hoop eind volgende maand de overige 6 kastjes klaar te hebben, ben erg benieuwd hoe de set klinkt met 6 kastjes per kant.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Parkpop



Grappig dat je daar over begint, terwijl op héél Parkpop géén één line-array te bekennen was!

Alles conventioneel en kan niet anders dan concluderen dat dat ook als een dijk klonk. Veel steviger en voller dan een line-array.

Nadeel (en dat was wel duidelijk merkbaar) is dat het minder ver draagt. Na 150 meter werd de verstaanbaarheid toch wel minder. Maar voor Parkpop geen ramp.


Van een Ampco tech gehoord dat er 10x dubbel 15 LO en 8x MH per kant hing (Synco CE3). Erg tof om eens te zien en te horen hoe dit bij zulke grote aantallen in de praktijk klinkt, niet slecht in ieder geval.


@MusicXtra: Line-array ziet er erg mooi uit. Duidelijk te zien dat hier veel moeite in gestoken is. Ben benieuwd hoe het klinkt, wie weet komen we elkaar nog eens tegen.  :Smile: 

Groeten Hugo

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Grappig dat je daar over begint, terwijl op héél Parkpop géén één line-array te bekennen was!
> 
> Alles conventioneel en kan niet anders dan concluderen dat dat ook als een dijk klonk. Veel steviger en voller dan een line-array.
> 
> Nadeel (en dat was wel duidelijk merkbaar) is dat het minder ver draagt. Na 150 meter werd de verstaanbaarheid toch wel minder. Maar voor Parkpop geen ramp.
> 
> 
> Van een Ampco tech gehoord dat er 10x dubbel 15 LO en 8x MH per kant hing (Synco CE3). Erg tof om eens te zien en te horen hoe dit bij zulke grote aantallen in de praktijk klinkt, niet slecht in ieder geval.
> 
> ...



Ik beweer ook helemaal niet dat die line-array van MusicXtra op Parkpop te horen was. Dit is een reactie(zoals je ook mijn quote kunt lezen) Op het feit dat Vasco niet aanwezig kon zijn bij de demo van Musicxtra. Maar dat hij op parkpop aanwezig zou zijn. Vandaar de vraag met de foto of hij op deze foto staat... VASCO dus. :Wink:

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Ik beweer ook nergens dat jij dat beweerd.  :Smile: 

Het was gewoon een mededeling dat op Parkpop, met 275.000 bezoekers, géén enkele line-array te bekennen was (terwijl we tegenwoordig al bijna in elk café een line-array zien verschijnen).

Groeten Hugo

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Ik beweer ook nergens dat jij dat beweerd. 
> 
> Het was gewoon een mededeling dat op Parkpop, met 275.000 bezoekers, géén enkele line-array te bekennen was (terwijl we tegenwoordig al bijna in elk café een line-array zien verschijnen).
> 
> Groeten Hugo



klopt sorry, nu ik het na lees, lees ik het indd meer als een mededeling. :Big Grin: 

Het is eigenlijk indd wonderbaarlijk dat er geen line-array gebruikt is. Maar ik geloof dat dit voorgaande jaren ook niet gedaan werd. Misschien volgendjaar? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .... Dan halen ze die 150m misschien wel... maar zullen ze toch nog een stackje weg zetten denk ik.

ben benieuwd of Vasco nog met leuke weetjes op de proppen komt :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik beweer ook helemaal niet dat die line-array van MusicXtra op Parkpop te horen was.



Denk dat ik voor parkpop een klein beetje tekort kom met 6 kastjes per kant :Big Grin:

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Denk dat ik voor parkpop een klein beetje tekort kom met 6 kastjes per kant



Dan moet je gauw maar verder gaan met bouwen. :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin: 

Hoeveel denk je er nodig te hebben. :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Dan moet je gauw maar verder gaan met bouwen.
> 
> Hoeveel denk je er nodig te hebben.



Geen idee, denk dat het vermogen per kastje al zwaar tekort zal schieten.
Als ik voor zulk soort events een line-array zou bouwen zou ik gaan voor 2*15, 4*8 en 3*1" per kast en dan 12 kasten per kant of zo.
Maar, mijn line-array is ook niet echt een line-array ook al ziet het er wel zo uit.

----------


## Zheny

> Maar, mijn line-array is ook niet echt een line-array ook al ziet het er wel zo uit.



kun je dat eens uitleggen?

----------


## MusicXtra

> kun je dat eens uitleggen?



Een line array heeft een verticale spreiding tussen de 5 en 10 graden, bij mij is dat rond de 20. Dit is bewust gedaan omdat ik vrijwel nooit verder hoef te komen dan een meter of 30 en graag ook met 2 kastjes per kant wil kunnen werken.
In de praktijk lijkt het echter wel meer als line-array te werken dan ik verwachtte, dat typische 'in your face' geluid als je op 40 meter afstand staat is duidelijk aanwezig.
Uiteindelijk maakt dat de set voor mij echt ideaal en kan ik het dus overal gebruiken wat ook is gebleken uit de eerste twee tests.

----------


## MusicXtra

Hier een filmpje, de geluidskwaliteit is niet representatief voor hoe het in werkelijkheid klonk :Wink:

----------


## bones2001

> Hier een filmpje, de geluidskwaliteit is niet representatief voor hoe het in werkelijkheid klonk



Hee leuk,
die gasten ken ik  :Big Grin: 

Maar even een vraagje.
Hoe hoog is de sub waarop je de array units heb gestackt ?
Want als ik zo het filmpje zie, krijg ik toch een beetje het gevoel dat het
allemaal een beetje te laag staat om optimaal gebruik te maken van je set.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Hee leuk,
> die gasten ken ik 
> 
> Maar even een vraagje.
> Hoe hoog is de sub waarop je de array units heb gestackt ?
> Want als ik zo het filmpje zie, krijg ik toch een beetje het gevoel dat het
> allemaal een beetje te laag staat om optimaal gebruik te maken van je set.



De sub is 1,2 meter hoog en inderdaad wat te laag.
Wat veel scheelt is dat het terrein waar het publiek zit al snel een meter lager ligt dan waar de boxen staan en de boxen staan op een soort bult van asfalt van 25 cm hoog.
Zo alles bij elkaar kom ik dus al snel op een hoogte van 2,5 met voor het onderste kastje.
Mooiste zou zijn om het daar gewoon op een meter of 4 te vliegen.

----------


## djspeakertje

> Hier een filmpje, de geluidskwaliteit is niet representatief voor hoe het in werkelijkheid klonk



 



Waarom heb je je filmpje verwijderd??? (Om 10;38 op donderdag 2 Juli was het filmpje "verwijderd door de gebruiker"?!)

Erg jammer (denk ik, heb het niet gezien dus kan niet oordelen)

Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

> Waarom heb je je filmpje verwijderd??? (Om 10;38 op dondrdag 2 Juli was het filmpje "verwijderd door de gebruiker"?!)
> 
> Erg jammer (denk ik, heb het niet gezien dus kan niet oordelen)
> 
> Daan



Ik heb geen idee, weet ook niet wie het filmpje geplaatst had.

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Ik heb geen idee, weet ook niet wie het filmpje geplaatst had.



ik meen me te herinneren dat het de drummer was die het filmpje had gepost! op youtube dan he :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

Vandaag alle aluminiumdelen voorbereid om deze te laten anodiseren.
Vorige week alle ball-lock pinnen voorzien van een staalkabeltje, zitten nu vast aan de kastjes.
Volgende week eerst ff lekker met vakantie en na de vakantie maak ik de set helemaal af.
Ben inmiddels ook al bezig met een zaal en een band om een, min of meer, officiële presentatie te houden van de line-array.
Zal ergens in september plaats gaan vinden dus mochten er mensen van hier interesse hebben, laat maar weten.

----------


## MusicXtra

Toch maar een schuimfrontje ervoor gemaakt, staat wel strakker. :Big Grin: 
Tevens de ball-lock pins voorzien van een safety.

----------


## Funmaker

als je er zo tegen zou duwen valt hij dan niet op zijn rug?
voor de rest echt netjes!

----------


## MusicXtra

> als je er zo tegen zou duwen valt hij dan niet op zijn rug?
> voor de rest echt netjes!



Ja, het staat niet echt heel stevig zo, wilde even kijken tot hoeveel kastjes ik zo op kon bouwen omdat dit een manier is om een stack voor het vliegen op te bouwen.
Uiteraard komt het onderste kastje dan op de grond te staan en het flyframe aan het bovenste kastje.

----------


## 4AC

Euh... WOW.
Mooi hoor! Echt pro uiterlijk. Nu alleen nog overal identiek ball-lock pins...  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Svartrose

Ik zal niet snel een reactie als deze plaatsen, maar voor deze keer wil ik een uitzondering maken:

*Prachtig!!!*

----------


## Superfly

Ja dat ziet er echt super uit. :Smile: 
Ben je al uit welke subs je er onder gaat zetten?

Met vriendelijke groet

Marcel

----------


## Svartrose

> Ben je al uit welke subs je er onder gaat zetten?



Een stel met PHL audio woofers lijkt me wel wat. Al zijn die krengen duur. (500 a 800 euro p/st)

----------


## MusicXtra

> Euh... WOW.
>  Mooi hoor! Echt pro uiterlijk. Nu alleen nog overal identiek ball-lock pins... 
> 
>  Mvg,
> 
>  Teun



 Hahaha, was mij niet opgevallen maar komt goed.




> Ik zal niet snel een reactie als deze plaatsen, maar voor deze keer wil ik een uitzondering maken:
> 
> *Prachtig!!!*



Tnx :Big Grin: 




> Ja dat ziet er echt super uit.
> Ben je al uit welke subs je er onder gaat zetten?
> 
> Met vriendelijke groet
> 
> Marcel



B2 subs maken de grootste kans op dit moment, na mijn vakantie wil ik er aan beginnen.
Uiteraard komen er hier weer foto's van de bouw.

----------


## MusicXtra

Hier nog een ploatjuh :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Een stel met PHL audio woofers lijkt me wel wat. Al zijn die krengen duur. (500 a 800 euro p/st)



Wat is er zo bijzonder aan PHL audio woofers?

----------


## Wout Laenen

Die zijn klankmatig toch wel zeer goed te noemen... Ook trouwens regelmatig gebruikt in hifi-projecten.

----------


## MusicXtra

Mij te duur, daarbij is denk ik dat er met RCF speakers ook heel goeie resultaten te halen zijn.

----------


## Kasper

Leuk om dit project zo te volgen. Geen geknoei! Complimenten hoor!

Pas maar op, voor je het weet hebben we er weer een fabrikant bij :Smile: 

Veel succes verder!

----------


## salsa

Wanneer zelfbouw luidsprekers allemaal van deze kwaliteit gebouwd worden, kunnen ze wat mij betreft zich meten met de bekende A-merken.....
Overigens hecht ik totaal niet aan de restwaarde van A-merken i.v.m Zelfbouw, het is altijd maar net wat een 'gek' ervoor wil neerleggen...

MusicXtra, je set ziet er fantastisch uit, ik hoop dat het helemaal voldoet aan jouw eisen!

Dave

----------


## MusicXtra

> Wanneer zelfbouw luidsprekers allemaal van deze kwaliteit gebouwd worden, kunnen ze wat mij betreft zich meten met de bekende A-merken.....
> Overigens hecht ik totaal niet aan de restwaarde van A-merken i.v.m Zelfbouw, het is altijd maar net wat een 'gek' ervoor wil neerleggen...
> 
> MusicXtra, je set ziet er fantastisch uit, ik hoop dat het helemaal voldoet aan jouw eisen!
> 
> Dave



Dankjewel, op alle fronten is het project meer dan geslaagd, de rigging werkt snel en eenvoudig, ik kan het in mijn eentje af, de set klinkt beter dan ik had durven dromen, één kastje klonk al best lekker maar met meerdere kastjes per kant wil ik de confrontatie met A-merken nog wel een keer aangaan. :Cool: 

Dat gaat overigens ook gebeuren... Ik hou jullie op de hoogte. :Big Grin:

----------


## PeterZwart

Hmmn super..

ik vroeg mij alleen nog 1 ding af.. Vanwaar die handvaten alleen verticaal?

Horizontaal lijkt me ook niet verkeerd als je ze moet vliegen..?


Verder ziet het er super uit..

----------


## MusicXtra

> Hmmn super..
> 
> ik vroeg mij alleen nog 1 ding af.. Vanwaar die handvaten alleen verticaal?
> 
> Horizontaal lijkt me ook niet verkeerd als je ze moet vliegen..?
> 
> 
> Verder ziet het er super uit..



Zoals de handvatten nu zitten blijkt de plek en positie precies goed te zijn, ook wanneer de set gevlogen wordt. Dan wordt de stack gewoon op de grond opgebouwd of kastje voor kastje horizontaal onder het flyframe gehangen dat dan op 1,5 meter hoog wordt gehangen.

----------


## Boi

Ziet er verdomd goed uit en waarschijnlijk klinkt het ook beter dan de meeste A-merken want die rommelen hun geluid goed met de bekende toverdoos die je er voor veel geld bij moet kopen, meestal controller genaamd. Luister er voor de lol maar eens naar zonder die controller dan schrik je je soms dood bij enkele dure A-merken.
Nee, zou echt een goed idee zijn om er een bouwpakket van te maken zodat je er 4 per kant kan krijgen, alleen zelf volgens handleiding in elkaar plakken en schroeven.
Ik zou er voor gaan.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ziet er verdomd goed uit en waarschijnlijk klinkt het ook beter dan de meeste A-merken want die rommelen hun geluid goed met de bekende toverdoos die je er voor veel geld bij moet kopen, meestal controller genaamd. Luister er voor de lol maar eens naar zonder die controller dan schrik je je soms dood bij enkele dure A-merken.
> Nee, zou echt een goed idee zijn om er een bouwpakket van te maken zodat je er 4 per kant kan krijgen, alleen zelf volgens handleiding in elkaar plakken en schroeven.
> Ik zou er voor gaan.



Die toverdoos is ook hier erg hard bij nodig hoor, zonder klinkt ook dit voor geen meter. :Big Grin:

----------


## DMiXed

> Toch maar een schuimfrontje ervoor gemaakt, staat wel strakker.
> Tevens de ball-lock pins voorzien van een safety.



vanwaar die kleine x-jes in de beugels langs de zijkant,
ziet er wel gaaf uit :Big Grin:  maar zit hier meer achter?
toch misschien de massaproductie in, musicXtra systems xD

----------


## salsa

Logo van het bedrijf van MusicXtra...
Lees de topic eens goed door, hij heeft het geschreven...

Ik vindt het helemaal COOOOOL!

Dave

----------


## MusicXtra

> Logo van het bedrijf van MusicXtra...
> Lees de topic eens goed door, hij heeft het geschreven...
> 
> Ik vindt het helemaal COOOOOL!
> 
> Dave



Wacht maar, voor 6 kastjes kan ik volgende week alle flyware ophalen, dan is het geborsteld en zwart geanodiseerd, dan zijn de eerste 6 kastjes dus echt helemaal klaar. :Big Grin: 
Ben overigens afgelopen week op Bonaire geweest, niet heel ver bij jou vandaan. :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

Het heeft ff langer geduurd dan verwacht maar vandaag dan eindelijk het aluminium voor 6 kastjes opgehaald.
Alles netjes geborsteld, geslepen en zwart geanodiseerd.
Hier een paar plaatjes hoe het er nu bij staat, deze 6 kastjes zijn nu dus helemaal klaar, de overige 6 moet ik nog speakers voor hebben en het aluminium is nu nog blank.

----------


## DMiXed

ziet er echt heel strak uit! _just wow!_

tip van de dag: extra speakon?! :Big Grin: 

_smartass_

----------


## MusicXtra

> ziet er echt heel strak uit! _just wow!_
> 
> tip van de dag: extra speakon?!
> 
> _smartass_



Ik wist dat ik er opmerkingen over zou krijgen :Big Grin:  dit was slechts een show opstelling en ik had geen zin om dat laatste kabeltje onderuit mijn kabelkist te graven. :Wink:

----------


## 4AC

Als men niets negatief kan melden gaat men onzin bralen, en dat blijkt maar weer. Onder andere van mijn eigen reacties...

En dit is positief bedoelt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hansound

Heeft er inmiddels een band over gespeeld ?
Of is dat niet de bedoeling ??

----------


## MusicXtra

> Heeft er inmiddels een band over gespeeld ?
> Of is dat niet de bedoeling ??



Er hebben al diverse bands over gespeeld, daarvoor is het gebouwd. :Big Grin:

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Sta je binnenkort nog in de regio breukelen/maarssen?

Ben wel erg benieuwd.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Sta je binnenkort nog in de regio breukelen/maarssen?
> 
> Ben wel erg benieuwd.



Komende zondag weer in Boom en Bosch bij het gemeentehuis in Breukelen.
Daar is tussen 14.00 en 16.00 uur weer een live optreden, ik ben er vanaf 12.00 uur.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Er hebben al diverse bands over gespeeld, daarvoor is het gebouwd.



Ik hoop dat de band er toch ONDER of in ieder geval ACHTER speelde, anders is de boel snel stuk!  :Big Grin:

----------


## baske

ferm gemaakt da linearray wa een onozele uitleg over die kabel als je da nog iets nuttigs wil weten denk ook ni da hij 5 kasten kan linken met elkaar  :Big Grin: 
en heeft mss ook nog maar 4 kabels mits hij nog maar speelt me maximum 3 topjes perkant en moet mss de kabels voor de overige 6 nog maken

----------


## MusicXtra

> ferm gemaakt da linearray wa een onozele uitleg over die kabel als je da nog iets nuttigs wil weten denk ook ni da hij 5 kasten kan linken met elkaar



Dat kan dus wel. :Big Grin: 
Impedantie is 16 Ohm, dus 6 kasten parallel komt op 2,6 Ohm.

----------


## DJ_Progrezz

> Dat kan dus wel.
> Impedantie is 16 Ohm, dus 6 kasten parallel komt op 2,6 Ohm.



Net ideaal voor je labgruppens  :Wink: 


Ziet er aardig uit, maar nu wil ik ze wel eens gevlogen zien. Gaan die trouwens laag genoeg om aan te vullen met een D&B B2 sub?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Net ideaal voor je labgruppens 
> 
> 
> Ziet er aardig uit, maar nu wil ik ze wel eens gevlogen zien. Gaan die trouwens laag genoeg om aan te vullen met een D&B B2 sub?



Kunnen ze wel hebben hoor maar wil ze per 3 kastjes parallel aansturen, heb dus nog een paar FP10.000Q's nodig.
Ze geven goed weer vanaf 100Hz, de B2 gaat tot 90 Hz, dat zal dus krap worden maar ik verwacht dat ze met wat EQuen wel tot 100 Hz halen.
Nu moet ik zeggen dat ik er nog steeds niet uit ben of het de B2 wel gaat worden, ben nog volop aan het simuleren met allerlei ontwerpen waaronder ook een aantal eigen ontwerpen. En eigenlijk is het mijn eer te na om een bestaand ontwerp te bouwen. :Wink: 
en ja, ik wil ze ook heel graag eens gevlogen proberen. :Cool:

----------


## DMiXed

> ferm gemaakt da linearray wa een onozele uitleg over die kabel als je da nog iets nuttigs wil weten denk ook ni da hij 5 kasten kan linken met elkaar 
> en heeft mss ook nog maar 4 kabels mits hij nog maar speelt me maximum 3 topjes perkant en moet mss de kabels voor de overige 6 nog maken




niet om nu heel flauw te doen, maar dit topic ook al eens gelezen? http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/ove...schreifen.html
k moest toch even een paar keertjes opnieuw lezen, wilde ik je snappen, maar t is wel gelukt! :Big Grin: 

@MusicExtra
wel al ideeën voor je subjes, als je ze zelf wild bouwen?
_toch wel heel erg interessant allemaal!_

----------


## DJ_Progrezz

20 Labhorns per kant  :Big Grin:

----------


## LJmalcolm

> 20 Labhorns per kant



Dat is zelfs met V-dosc gekkenwerk :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Dat is zelfs met V-dosc gekkenwerk



Ach, een beetje reserve is nooit weg :Big Grin: .
Denk dat ik met één B2 sub per kant al een eind moet komen voor live muziek, als er house overheen moet dan zal ik er twee per kant nodig hebben.

----------


## harold

ben benieuwd naar je systeem en heb denk ik ook de juiste versterkers staan. Zou ze tesamen wel eens willen horen 4 x 2200 watt bij 4 ohm

----------


## MusicXtra

> ben benieuwd naar je systeem en heb denk ik ook de juiste versterkers staan. Zou ze tesamen wel eens willen horen 4 x 2200 watt bij 4 ohm



 Doe maar een voorstel, ik ben (bijna) overal voor in. :Big Grin: 
Misschien een leuk plan om eens een luister/test/meet dag te organiseren voor zelfbouw systemen?
Ik ben ook wel zeer benieuwd hoe mijn line array klinkt in de directe vergelijking met andere systemen.
Eén of meer fabrieks systemen als referentie en de diverse zelfbouw systemen daarmee vergelijken.
Kunnen tevens gelijk metingen gedaan worden om iemands systeem optimaal af te regelen.

----------


## MusicXtra

Hier overigens nog een paar plaatjes die wel scherp zijn :Wink: 
Schuimfrontjes zijn er weer af, kennelijk was het de verkeerde lijm. :Mad:

----------


## harold

> Doe maar een voorstel, ik ben (bijna) overal voor in.
> Misschien een leuk plan om eens een luister/test/meet dag te organiseren voor zelfbouw systemen?
> Ik ben ook wel zeer benieuwd hoe mijn line array klinkt in de directe vergelijking met andere systemen.
> Eén of meer fabrieks systemen als referentie en de diverse zelfbouw systemen daarmee vergelijken.
> Kunnen tevens gelijk metingen gedaan worden om iemands systeem optimaal af te regelen.



 
Je kan hier geen prive berichten sturen he?? Heb hier 8 punishers staan en 4 x 4 x 2200 w per kanaal versterkers dus kunnen wel leuk iets in elkaar zetten samen. Maar ga even niet mn tel op forum zetten of mail of kan je hier wel priveberichten sturen

----------


## harold

> Je kan hier geen prive berichten sturen he?? Heb hier 8 punishers staan en 4 x 4 x 2200 w per kanaal versterkers dus kunnen wel leuk iets in elkaar zetten samen. Maar ga even niet mn tel op forum zetten of mail of kan je hier wel priveberichten sturen



 
ben zelf nog op zoek naar de ideale top en zit naar de DR 280 of 300 te kijken. ken je die??

----------


## MusicXtra

xammy39 at de heetste mail dot com is mijn msn.
Ben wel erg benieuwd hoe die punishers klinken.
Zoals je wellicht hebt gelezen ben ik er nog steeds niet uit welke subs eronder komen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> ben zelf nog op zoek naar de ideale top en zit naar de DR 280 of 300 te kijken. ken je die??



Zegt me niets, maar de ideale top heb ik zelf gebouwd :Wink:

----------


## knoppenbert

Hey Musicxtra ben je zondag in dat park ook weer de klos ?? Misschien kom ik nog wel even kijken, dit keer alleen.

groet,  Bert

----------


## MusicXtra

> Hey Musicxtra ben je zondag in dat park ook weer de klos ?? Misschien kom ik nog wel even kijken, dit keer alleen.
> 
> groet,  Bert



Jep, ik ben er weer, tweede uur treed Number 9 op, lijkt wel een leuk bandje te zijn.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Hey Musicxtra ben je zondag in dat park ook weer de klos ?? Misschien kom ik nog wel even kijken, dit keer alleen.
> 
> groet,  Bert



Jep, ik ben er weer, tweede uur, van drie tot vier dus, treed Number 9 op, lijkt wel een leuk bandje te zijn.

----------


## knoppenbert

> Jep, ik ben er weer, tweede uur, van drie tot vier dus, treed Number 9 op, lijkt wel een leuk bandje te zijn.



Leek mij ook wel, ga jij ook later bouwen of doe je ook nog wat voor die opera?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Leek mij ook wel, ga jij ook later bouwen of doe je ook nog wat voor die opera?



Nee, ik begin weer gewoon om 12.00 uur met bouwen, geen idee of ik voor die opera iets moet doen.

----------


## Arnold

ziet er heel erg netjes uit! Al enige idee wat het in zijn totaal gaat wegen?

----------


## MusicXtra

Kastjes wegen 20kg per stuk, flybumper rond de 10kg dus een array van 6 kastjes weegt 130kg, daar komen dan nog wel de kabels bij. :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

Afgelopen weekeind in Cafe 'Ome neeff' een gig gehad, veel akoestisch slagwerk (110 dB bij de FOH :EEK!: ) en daar overheen moest ik gitaar en zang versterken.
Grootste probleem was dat alle slagwerk ook door de microfoons werd opgepikt en dus net zo hard meeversterkt werd.
8 dec. een besloten feest in Arnhem, daar gaat de line-array voor het eerst vliegen, kan daar wel regelen dat er één of twee mensen kunnen komen kijken en luisteren.
16 dec. opnieuw een besloten feest in Madurodam, nog geen idee of er daar mogelijkheid is om een paar mensen toe te laten.
Laat maar weten of er iemand interesse heeft.

----------


## DJ_Progrezz

Misschien eens uitkijken naar wat Audix / Audio Technica microfoons? Een OM7 neemt enkel van heel dichtbij op. Dan heb je meteen een stuk minder overspel van je drumkit.

----------


## RayM

_8 dec. een besloten feest in Arnhem, daar gaat de line-array voor het eerst vliegen,

_Dat ziet er goed uit, complimenten.
Ben erg benieuwd naar de klank en ben 8 december wel in de gelegenheid om naar Arnhem te komen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Misschien eens uitkijken naar wat Audix / Audio Technica microfoons? Een OM7 neemt enkel van heel dichtbij op. Dan heb je meteen een stuk minder overspel van je drumkit.



Het ging hier niet over een drumkit maar over 35 man die op allerlei slaginstrumenten stonden te beuken. Zoals ik al schreef was alleen het akoestische geluid al genoeg voor 110 dB bij de FOH (12 meter van het podium) en werden de kanalen voor de vocals (SM58 en E845) zwaar overstuurd zonder dat er gezongen werd. :EEK!: 
Geloof niet dat hier iets tegenop gewassen is daar de slagwerkers direct achter de vocals stonden op een klein podium met betonnen achterwand en laag plafond.

----------


## MusicXtra

> _8 dec. een besloten feest in Arnhem, daar gaat de line-array voor het eerst vliegen,
> 
> _Dat ziet er goed uit, complimenten.
> Ben erg benieuwd naar de klank en ben 8 december wel in de gelegenheid om naar Arnhem te komen.



Stuur me maar een PM, adres kun je achter komen via mijn profiel.

----------


## DJ_Progrezz

> Het ging hier niet over een drumkit maar over 35 man die op allerlei slaginstrumenten stonden te beuken. Zoals ik al schreef was alleen het akoestische geluid al genoeg voor 110 dB bij de FOH (12 meter van het podium) en werden de kanalen voor de vocals (SM58 en E845) zwaar overstuurd zonder dat er gezongen werd.
> Geloof niet dat hier iets tegenop gewassen is daar de slagwerkers direct achter de vocals stonden op een klein podium met betonnen achterwand en laag plafond.



Een Audix OM7 is een zangmicrofoon en ik heb de vergelijking reeds gemaakt met een e845. De OM7 is speciaal ontworpen voor heel luide podia. Resultaat: "Be on it, or be gone" Je moet er dus praktisch met je mond tegen gaan hangen. Is wel opgewassen tegen massa's podiumgeluid. Die kan 144dB aan zonder te vervormen.

Je zal dus een pak minder drums meeversterken in je zangmicrofoons en de zang zelf zal er een stuk mooier uitkomen. Die Audix klinkt van zichzelf ook al prachtig. Echter in de Benelux blijkbaar niet zo populair.

----------


## salsa

> Het ging hier niet over een drumkit maar over 35 man die op allerlei slaginstrumenten stonden te beuken. Zoals ik al schreef was alleen het akoestische geluid al genoeg voor 110 dB bij de FOH (12 meter van het podium) en werden de kanalen voor de vocals (SM58 en E845) zwaar overstuurd zonder dat er gezongen werd.
> Geloof niet dat hier iets tegenop gewassen is daar de slagwerkers direct achter de vocals stonden op een klein podium met betonnen achterwand en laag plafond.



Vergeet niet dat een P.A ter ondersteuning is van de act, indien de act opzich al een groot volume heeft, zoals een groot orkest, gebruik dan de P.A puur om de afstanden te overbruggen of de spreiding.

Dave

----------


## MusicXtra

> Vergeet niet dat een P.A ter ondersteuning is van de act, indien de act opzich al een groot volume heeft, zoals een groot orkest, gebruik dan de P.A puur om de afstanden te overbruggen of de spreiding.
> 
> Dave



 Dat is mij bekend, de PA stond er ook alleen maar om de zang en gitaar uit te versterken.
@DJ Progrezz, het ging er niet om dat de microfoons de geluidsdruk niet konden hebben maar puur om de enorme volumes die er op het podium waren. Is de druk bij de microfoons 120 dB en hoger dan pakken die microfoons dat gewoon op, zeker i.c.m. met vocalisten die nauwelijks volume uit hun strot wisten te krijgen. Die Audix zal wellicht een beter resultaat hebben gegeven dan mijn Senheissers maar ook daarmee zou ik hetzelfde probleem hebben gehad.

----------


## paul_ulrix

heel mooi gebouwd, die woofers staan schuin naar binnen voor extra spreiding neem ik aan ? 

ik vroeg me af om het ook goed mogelijk is om 1 rijtje van die woofers boven mekaar in een cab te plaatsen ? als in 1 smalle kolomspeaker. ben zelf ook nog op zoek naar een goed ontwerp voor topkastjes en wil eens iets anders als een standaard 12 of 15er + hoorn  :Smile:

----------


## DJ_Progrezz

> heel mooi gebouwd, die woofers staan schuin naar binnen voor extra spreiding neem ik aan ? 
> 
> ik vroeg me af om het ook goed mogelijk is om 1 rijtje van die woofers boven mekaar in een cab te plaatsen ? als in 1 smalle kolomspeaker. ben zelf ook nog op zoek naar een goed ontwerp voor topkastjes en wil eens iets anders als een standaard 12 of 15er + hoorn



Bedoel je zoiets als een L'Acoustics ARCS of een Meyer JM-1P??

Voor een traditionele topkast met een 90x60 afstraling lijkt me dat namelijk iets minder ideaal.

----------


## MusicXtra

> heel mooi gebouwd, die woofers staan schuin naar binnen voor extra spreiding neem ik aan ? 
> 
> ik vroeg me af om het ook goed mogelijk is om 1 rijtje van die woofers boven mekaar in een cab te plaatsen ? als in 1 smalle kolomspeaker. ben zelf ook nog op zoek naar een goed ontwerp voor topkastjes en wil eens iets anders als een standaard 12 of 15er + hoorn



Dat zal zeker wel mogelijk zijn, krijg je wel een heel slank kastje.

----------


## tijn

> Bedoel je zoiets als een L'Acoustics ARCS of een Meyer JM-1P??
> 
> Voor een traditionele topkast met een 90x60 afstraling lijkt me dat namelijk iets minder ideaal.



Ik weet niet wat je hiermee bedoelt, maar een ARCS top heeft maar 1 15inch speaker.

----------


## 4AC

Dan zou je iets zoals dat Alcons-spul kunnen creëren...

Mvg

----------


## DJ_Progrezz

> Ik weet niet wat je hiermee bedoelt, maar een ARCS top heeft maar 1 15inch speaker.



Ik weet het, maar het is praktisch een gekantelde line array. Ik dacht dat dit het plan was.

----------


## MusicXtra

Gisteren is de line array voor het eerst de lucht in gegaan.
Bedrijfsfeest met 600 man publiek, mode show, band en DJ.
Geluidsbeeld was rustig en indrukwekkend, nieuwe subs drukken goed door en de hele set kan errugg hard. :EEK!: 
Tijdens de opening van het feestje 115 dB bij de FOH, de rest van de avond ff wat kalmer aan gedaan op 95 dBA.

----------


## 4AC

Héél erg mooi. Dermate professioneel uiterlijk dat het lijkt of het a-merk producten zijn met het logo verwijderd.

Paar puntjes:
- Afrokking podium
- Alleen scanners als belichting
Zou je hier wat toelichting op kunnen geven?

En verder... waren die kabels vanuit de line-array nog zichtbaar voor het publiek? (van voren dus...)
Had je deze niet beter recht naar beneden kunnen hangen?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Joost van Ens

Na aanleiding van je vraag in het rigging topic, waarin je beweert softsteels te hebben i.p.v. polyester rondstroppen.

Mag ik weten waar jij de mooie paarse vandaan hebt? Ik ken ze nl. tot nu toe alleen nog maar in he zwart.

Joost.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Héél erg mooi. Dermate professioneel uiterlijk dat het lijkt of het a-merk producten zijn met het logo verwijderd.
> 
> Paar puntjes:
> - Afrokking podium
> - Alleen scanners als belichting
> Zou je hier wat toelichting op kunnen geven?
> 
> En verder... waren die kabels vanuit de line-array nog zichtbaar voor het publiek? (van voren dus...)
> Had je deze niet beter recht naar beneden kunnen hangen?
> ...



Ik was slechts ingehuurd voor het geluid, afrokking van het podium en het licht had ik dus niets mee te doen, jammer want ik kon de kabels voor op het podium zo ook niet uit het zicht krijgen.
De kabels van de line-array had ik achteraf beter direct naar beneden kunnen laten lopen. Dit was echter de eerste keer dat ik het spul de lucht in liet gaan dus voor mij zeker een dag met veel leermomenten.
Eén van die leermomenten is dus dat je eerst alles met de hoogwerker klaar moet hebben en dan pas al je kisten naar binnen moet duwen, nu hebben we ieder kistje wel 5 keer verplaatst. :Big Grin:

----------


## Gurb

Ik heb het hele topic ff doorgelopen om het proces te zien.
maar het ziet er wel heel vet uit!

Mijn complimenten.

----------


## jack

wat is de afstraling van de onderste kast?
De onderste kast van mijn line array is een 30 graden kast
ik merk zelf, zeker als de line array wat hoger hangt,dat je absoluut niet zonder deze kast kan.

----------


## Turboke

> wat is de afstraling van de onderste kast?
> De onderste kast van mijn line array is een 30 graden kast
> ik merk zelf, zeker als de line array wat hoger hangt,dat je absoluut niet zonder deze kast kan.



Dan neem je er 2 van 15° tegen mekaar he, er zijn wel meerdere merken die geen kasten hebben met een afstraling 30°.

----------


## jack

Hij kan de kasten maar een paar graden verstellen.
zeker geen 15 graden..

----------


## MusicXtra

De eerste twee meter voor het podium was het mid en hoog niet te horen, in plaats van 30 graden kastjes zou ik een volgende keer gewoon twee kleine infill topjes op het podium leggen.
Mijn kastjes zijn trouwens allemaal 15 graden.

----------


## mhsounds

> Na aanleiding van je vraag in het rigging topic, waarin je beweert softsteels te hebben i.p.v. polyester rondstroppen.
> 
> Mag ik weten waar jij de mooie paarse vandaan hebt? Ik ken ze nl. tot nu toe alleen nog maar in he zwart.
> 
> Joost.



Zwart is gemaakt voor in het theater, de kleur geeft hier gewoon aan hoeveel hij kan hebben...(deze --> paars = WLL 1000kg)
In het theater heb je deze dmv een labeltje aan de strop.

Even googelen naar een dealer moet toch te doen zijn?

----------


## RenéE

Ik vermoed dat Joost wel op de hoogte is van de kleurcoderingen. :Wink: 

Het gaat er om dat polyester rondstroppen en softsteels twee verschillende dingen zijn en dat hij die laatste nog nooit in gekleurde versie is tegengekomen (ik ook niet). 
Jij wel?

----------


## Gitarist 62

Mooi!
valt me op dat je subs LenR niet op één lijn staan. (Staat 1 podium deel nog extra aan de rechterkant op de foto) Heb je dat nog gecorrigeerd met je delaytijd?

----------


## Waveform

> Mooi!
> valt me op dat je subs LenR niet op één lijn staan. (Staat 1 podium deel nog extra aan de rechterkant op de foto) Heb je dat nog gecorrigeerd met je delaytijd?



Damn, waar jij allemaal op let  :Big Grin: 

Maar de linkse (stage right) sub staat iets voor het podium, terwijl de rechtse (stage left) een stuk achter het podium staat. Zo veel zal het dus niet gescheeld hebben.

----------


## mhsounds

> Ik vermoed dat Joost wel op de hoogte is van de kleurcoderingen.
> 
> Het gaat er om dat polyester rondstroppen en softsteels twee verschillende dingen zijn en dat hij die laatste nog nooit in gekleurde versie is tegengekomen (ik ook niet). 
> Jij wel?



Ja, op school en tijdens klussen  :Wink: 

Ik heb geen foto van klus, wel is deze door een klasgenoot gemaakt 
klik

En ja zo hoor je niet uit een Genie te hangen, ik was aan het kijken hoever ik kon gaan voor de leraar stop zei  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Achter mij de groene stroppen te zien.

Duidelijkere foto's van mijn klas heb ik helaas niet.

----------


## Joost van Ens

Ook deze groene versie van de softsteel ben ik ook nog nooi tegen gekomen. Mag ik daar ook het adres van?

Ik denk nl. dat dit een gewone rondstrop(polyester) is.

Maar ben natuurlijk nooit te oud om te leren.

joost.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Mooi!
> valt me op dat je subs LenR niet op één lijn staan. (Staat 1 podium deel nog extra aan de rechterkant op de foto) Heb je dat nog gecorrigeerd met je delaytijd?



Subs en toppen zijn netjes op tijd gezet, wel nadat de subs aan de rechterkant iets naar achter geschoven waren. :Big Grin: 
Dat extra podiumdeel maakte deel uit van de 'catwalk' voor de modeshow en is na de modeshow weggehaald.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ook deze groene versie van de softsteel ben ik ook nog nooi tegen gekomen. Mag ik daar ook het adres van?
> 
> Ik denk nl. dat dit een gewone rondstrop(polyester) is.
> 
> Maar ben natuurlijk nooit te oud om te leren.
> 
> joost.



Ik moet je eerlijk gezegd het antwoord schuldig blijven wat het nou precies is, er zit een staalkabel in dus ga ik ervan uit dat het een softsteel is.
Ben duidelijk nog niet zo thuis in de terminologie van rigging hardware.
Ze zijn CE gekeurd en hebben in elk geval een WLL van 1 ton en dus ruim voldoende voor de 200 kg die er aan hing.
Ze komen bij Beerepoot vandaan uit Hilversum.

----------


## Joost van Ens

> Ik moet je eerlijk gezegd het antwoord schuldig blijven wat het nou precies is, er zit een staalkabel in dus ga ik ervan uit dat het een softsteel is.
> Ben duidelijk nog niet zo thuis in de terminologie van rigging hardware.
> Ze zijn CE gekeurd en hebben in elk geval een WLL van 1 ton en dus ruim voldoende voor de 200 kg die er aan hing.
> Ze komen bij Beerepoot vandaan uit Hilversum.



Dat ze CE gekeurd zijn neem ik direct aan. De wll van 1 ton kon ik al uit de kleur paars opmaken en dat is voor 200 kg normaal gesproken ook genoeg :Smile: 

Maar ik heb gewoon nog nooit gekleurde softsteels gezien, en ik kan ook maar 1 reden bedenken om die dingen niet zwart te maken. Nl kleurenstandarisatie. 

Softsteels worden het meest gebruikt in de entertainment. Niet elke handelaar verkoopt die dingen, dat is wel het geval met rondstroppen.

Softsteels hebben een "soort van" inspectieluikje. De meeste rondstroppen niet.

Softsteels doen in euro's iets tussen de 20 en 60. afhankelijk van de lengte, en dan zijn ze over het algemeen wll 2Ton. Rondstroppen zijn ook weer afhankelijk van de wll en lengte onder de 20 euro verkrijgbaar.

Maar op het certificaat wat je er bij gekregen hebt, staat 100% zeker wat het is :Wink: (Ook bij rondslings zit een certificaat)

Omdat ik softsteels nog nooit in kleur heb gezien, wil het natuurlijk nog niet zeggen dat ze niet bestaan. Ik heb zo maar het gevoel dat je per ongeluk 2 dingen door elkaar haalt. Dat is niet erg. Het hoeft zelfs niet onveilig te zijn. Maar als ik zo'n mooie stapel herrie makend hout had, zou ik ook willen weten waar ik het aan ophing, just in case.

joost

----------


## MusicXtra

> Dat ze CE gekeurd zijn neem ik direct aan. De wll van 1 ton kon ik al uit de kleur paars opmaken en dat is voor 200 kg normaal gesproken ook genoeg
> 
> Maar ik heb gewoon nog nooit gekleurde softsteels gezien, en ik kan ook maar 1 reden bedenken om die dingen niet zwart te maken. Nl kleurenstandarisatie. 
> 
> Softsteels worden het meest gebruikt in de entertainment. Niet elke handelaar verkoopt die dingen, dat is wel het geval met rondstroppen.
> 
> Softsteels hebben een "soort van" inspectieluikje. De meeste rondstroppen niet.
> 
> Softsteels doen in euro's iets tussen de 20 en 60. afhankelijk van de lengte, en dan zijn ze over het algemeen wll 2Ton. Rondstroppen zijn ook weer afhankelijk van de wll en lengte onder de 20 euro verkrijgbaar.
> ...



Het zullen dan ongetwijfeld rondstroppen zijn, prijs was inderdaad onder de 20 Euro.
Belangrijkste in deze is dat het allemaal veilig hangt, welke middelen daar uiteindelijk voor gebruikt worden en welke namen daaraan hangen vind ik minder van belang maar wil ik wel weten.
Ben me sinds een paar weken aan het verdiepen in alles wat met rigging te maken heeft, ben er al wel achter dat er veel aan het inzicht van degene die het ophangt wordt overgelaten.

----------


## fl@x

Allereerst hulde voor een zeer geslaagd zelfbouw-project. Ziet er erg goed uit.

Zie dat de discussie nu even over rigging materialen gaat, mensen stellen lastige vragen over het gebruik van "soft steels" "rondstoppen" en over de diversiteit aan kleuren waarin deze verkrijgbaar zijn. Echter heb ik zo meer mijn twijfels over die twee Gamma-takels waar de backtruss aan opgehangen is. Wat mij betreft kan die constructie zo in de "hall of shame"  Was jij daar verantwoordelijk voor?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Allereerst hulde voor een zeer geslaagd zelfbouw-project. Ziet er erg goed uit.
> 
> Zie dat de discussie nu even over rigging materialen gaat, mensen stellen lastige vragen over het gebruik van "soft steels" "rondstoppen" en over de diversiteit aan kleuren waarin deze verkrijgbaar zijn. Echter heb ik zo meer mijn twijfels over die twee Gamma-takels waar de backtruss aan opgehangen is. Wat mij betreft kan die constructie zo in de "hall of shame"  Was jij daar verantwoordelijk voor?



Als je mijn discussies over rigging hebt gevolgd zou je zelf al kunnen bedenken dat ik daar niet verantwoordelijk voor was. :Wink: 
Ik hou niet van onnodige risico's dus mijn eigen spullen hangen aan degelijke nieuwe kettingtakels met ruim voldoende capaciteit en certificaat.
Het enige wat nog ontbreekt zijn kettingzakken, heeft iemand daar een plaatje van?
Vond € 100,- ex BTW wat erg duur dus wil ze laten maken.

----------


## 4AC

> Allereerst hulde voor een zeer geslaagd zelfbouw-project. Ziet er erg goed uit.
> 
> Zie dat de discussie nu even over rigging materialen gaat, mensen stellen lastige vragen over het gebruik van "soft steels" "rondstoppen" en over de diversiteit aan kleuren waarin deze verkrijgbaar zijn. Echter heb ik zo meer mijn twijfels over die twee Gamma-takels waar de backtruss aan opgehangen is. Wat mij betreft kan die constructie zo in de "hall of shame"  Was jij daar verantwoordelijk voor?



Volgens mij wordt deze vraag al beantwoord. Anderen onder u waren dit namelijk al opgevallen:





> Héél erg mooi. Dermate professioneel uiterlijk dat het lijkt of het a-merk producten zijn met het logo verwijderd.
> 
> Paar puntjes:
> - Afrokking podium
> - Alleen scanners als belichting
> Zou je hier wat toelichting op kunnen geven?
> 
> En verder... waren die kabels vanuit de line-array nog zichtbaar voor het publiek? (van voren dus...)
> Had je deze niet beter recht naar beneden kunnen hangen?
> ...







> Ik was slechts ingehuurd voor het geluid, afrokking van het podium en het licht had ik dus niets mee te doen, jammer want ik kon de kabels voor op het podium zo ook niet uit het zicht krijgen.
> De kabels van de line-array had ik achteraf beter direct naar beneden kunnen laten lopen. Dit was echter de eerste keer dat ik het spul de lucht in liet gaan dus voor mij zeker een dag met veel leermomenten.
> Eén van die leermomenten is dus dat je eerst alles met de hoogwerker klaar moet hebben en dan pas al je kisten naar binnen moet duwen, nu hebben we ieder kistje wel 5 keer verplaatst.



Mvg,

Teun

Ps. Toch vind ik het jammer van MusicXtra dat hij niet even het een-en-ander opgemerkt heeft. Je kunt wel bij de pakken neer gaan zitten... Of is dit niet het geval geweest?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ps. Toch vind ik het jammer van MusicXtra dat hij niet even het een-en-ander opgemerkt heeft. Je kunt wel bij de pakken neer gaan zitten... Of is dit niet het geval geweest?



Ik heb mijn bedenkingen over de gamma takeltjes geuit en voorgesteld om de boel dan in elk geval met een stuk ketting of stevige sjorband te zekeren.
Maar daar wilde ze niks van weten, gelukkig hing er niet zoveel gewicht aan en hing het niet boven het publiek.

----------


## fl@x

[QUOTE=4AC;521066]Volgens mij wordt deze vraag al beantwoord. Anderen onder u waren dit namelijk al opgevallen:

Beste Teun, je hebt gelijk dat mijn laatste vraag eigenlijk al beantwoord was, echter was het helemaal niemand opgevallen dat die truss aan gammatakels hangt. Of ik moet echt aan een bril toe zijn.

@Music Xtra:

Ik vind jou verhaal een beetje zwak, naar mijn inziens hangt die truss wel degelijk boven het hoofd van een toetsenist. Ik snap dat je niet verantwoordelijk was voor de rigging maar je had de fout wel geconstateerd. Snap niet dat je dan met een goed gevoel verder kunt werken. 

Tja...

----------


## MusicXtra

[QUOTE=fl@x;521070]



> Volgens mij wordt deze vraag al beantwoord. Anderen onder u waren dit namelijk al opgevallen:
> 
> Beste Teun, je hebt gelijk dat mijn laatste vraag eigenlijk al beantwoord was, echter was het helemaal niemand opgevallen dat die truss aan gammatakels hangt. Of ik moet echt aan een bril toe zijn.
> 
> @Music Xtra:
> 
> Ik vind jou verhaal een beetje zwak, naar mijn inziens hangt die truss wel degelijk boven het hoofd van een toetsenist. Ik snap dat je niet verantwoordelijk was voor de rigging maar je had de fout wel geconstateerd. Snap niet dat je dan met een goed gevoel verder kunt werken. 
> 
> Tja...



Ik ben geen wereldverbeteraar, als ik een dergelijk iets zie en er wordt door niemand gereageerd op mijn opmerkingen dat het niet veilig is ben ik er ook wel klaar mee.

----------


## fl@x

[QUOTE=MusicXtra;521076]



> Ik ben geen wereldverbeteraar, als ik een dergelijk iets zie en er wordt door niemand gereageerd op mijn opmerkingen dat het niet veilig is ben ik er ook wel klaar mee.



mmm, er valt weinig te verbeteren als iemand zij hersenpan een deuk oploopt door een sterk staaltje prutswerk. Ik hoop dat je begrijpt dat de gemiddelde bezoeker niet kan onderscheiden wie er verantwoordelijk is geweest voor vallend aluminium en wapperlampen. En achteraf sla je jezelf voor je kop dat je geen actie hebt ondernomen.

----------


## Stoney3K

> mmm, er valt weinig te verbeteren als iemand zij hersenpan een deuk oploopt door een sterk staaltje prutswerk. Ik hoop dat je begrijpt dat de gemiddelde bezoeker niet kan onderscheiden wie er verantwoordelijk is geweest voor vallend aluminium en wapperlampen. En achteraf sla je jezelf voor je kop dat je geen actie hebt ondernomen.



Moet ik als geluidstechnicus verantwoordelijk gehouden worden voor een beunhaas in de rigging? Moet ik tussen neus en lippen door dan ook maar even alle richtlijnen en regeltjes kennen, voor het geval dat?

Ik denk dat de verantwoordelijkheid hier toch echt bij de organisatie ligt. MusicXtra heeft daar zijn bedenkingen geuit, en hij kan niet zomaar even op eigen houtje stekkers gaan trekken om het feest buiten de organisatie om af te blazen. Als die organisatie willens en wetens mensen in gevaar wil brengen, so be it. Zijn eigen materieel hing immers wél goed ingetakeld.

Kijk, als ik als lichtoperator een truss boven mijn desk heb hangen waar ik mijn twijfels over heb, meld ik ook even netjes 'ik ga hier niet onder staan, maak het goed vast of zoek iemand anders die wel zo gek is'. En vaak genoeg gaat een organisator toch eerder voor de tweede optie. 'Brutaal'? Dan vinden we wel iemand anders die het wél doet...

(Ironisch genoeg, door dat soort uitspraken is uiteindelijk ook de ramp met de Challenger tot stand gekomen.)

----------


## Draad

Sorry voor de wending in dit verhaal, maar ik zou graag van M Extra willen weten waarmee je de foam op de stalen grille hebt gelijmd.
Je had (ergens in dit topic) eerst een verkeerde keus gemaakt, maar wat heb je daarna gebruikt?

P.s. Gruwelijk netjes gebouwde set!!! :Smile:

----------


## fl@x

> Moet ik als geluidstechnicus verantwoordelijk gehouden worden voor een beunhaas in de rigging? Moet ik tussen neus en lippen door dan ook maar even alle richtlijnen en regeltjes kennen, voor het geval dat?
> 
> Ik denk dat de verantwoordelijkheid hier toch echt bij de organisatie ligt. MusicXtra heeft daar zijn bedenkingen geuit, en hij kan niet zomaar even op eigen houtje stekkers gaan trekken om het feest buiten de organisatie om af te blazen. Als die organisatie willens en wetens mensen in gevaar wil brengen, so be it. Zijn eigen materieel hing immers wél goed ingetakeld.
> 
> Kijk, als ik als lichtoperator een truss boven mijn desk heb hangen waar ik mijn twijfels over heb, meld ik ook even netjes 'ik ga hier niet onder staan, maak het goed vast of zoek iemand anders die wel zo gek is'. En vaak genoeg gaat een organisator toch eerder voor de tweede optie. 'Brutaal'? Dan vinden we wel iemand anders die het wél doet...
> 
> (Ironisch genoeg, door dat soort uitspraken is uiteindelijk ook de ramp met de Challenger tot stand gekomen.)




Jammer dat je er zo over denkt, het moet dus eerst een keer goed fout gaan  . Je wilt de goede naam van je eigen bedrijfje toch niet te grabbel gooien door samen met een beunhaas rigger een klus af te leveren?

Maar genoeg gezeurd, ontopic maar weer. Zoals gezegd respect voor een zeer mooi gebouwde Line-array.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Sorry voor de wending in dit verhaal, maar ik zou graag van M Extra willen weten waarmee je de foam op de stalen grille hebt gelijmd.
> Je had (ergens in dit topic) eerst een verkeerde keus gemaakt, maar wat heb je daarna gebruikt?
> 
> P.s. Gruwelijk netjes gebouwde set!!!



Uiteindelijk gewoon met industriële spuitlijm.

----------


## renevanh

> Kijk, als ik als lichtoperator een truss boven mijn desk heb hangen waar ik mijn twijfels over heb, meld ik ook even netjes 'ik ga hier niet onder staan, maak het goed vast of zoek iemand anders die wel zo gek is'. En vaak genoeg gaat een organisator toch eerder voor de tweede optie. 'Brutaal'? Dan vinden we wel iemand anders die het wél doet...



Dat doe je goed!
Als ik dat soort dingen roep komt het er meestal op neer dat ik een andere plek mag gaan zoeken met m'n MON tafel en blijft de ellende lekker hangen...  :Frown:

----------


## jenny

Je kan M xtra niet verwoordelijk stellen  voor het geen hij niet gedaan heeft,je kun je mening geven op een ander zijn werk,maar daarmee stopt het.De rigging van de line array vind ik persoonlijk zeer goed gemaakt als je ziet wat vele merknamen durven te verkopen.

----------


## bobkedeba

beste musicXtra ik vind wat je doet erg mooi, en wil zelf ook een stapje wagen in de richting van een line array, wat denk je van een enkel 8 inch met een 1 inch compression tweeter, de componenten:  een 8 inch van RCF , en een 1 inch tweeter met houten waveguide.

wat is de opbrengst ( en het aantal personen binnen en buiten) van dit kastje als ik ze per kant met 4 vlieg in een truss balk en aan elke kant 2 dubel 15 inch subs eronder.

de RCF 8 inch: http://www.usspeaker.com/rcf%20-%20L8S800-1.htm
ik zal later even een schetsje uploaden

----------


## bobkedeba

hier heb ik een schetsje hoe een line array kastje eruit zou komen te zien, de 1'' wordt waarschijnlijk iets van RCF of renkus heinz, de kastberekeningen heb ik nog niet gemaakt, maar dit is ook gewoon een schets :Smile: 
http://www.plaatjesupload.nl/bekijken/2522842.html

----------


## MusicXtra

> beste musicXtra ik vind wat je doet erg mooi, en wil zelf ook een stapje wagen in de richting van een line array, wat denk je van een enkel 8 inch met een 1 inch compression tweeter, de componenten:  een 8 inch van RCF , en een 1 inch tweeter met houten waveguide.
> 
> wat is de opbrengst ( en het aantal personen binnen en buiten) van dit kastje als ik ze per kant met 4 vlieg in een truss balk en aan elke kant 2 dubel 15 inch subs eronder.
> 
> de RCF 8 inch: RCF L8S800 - RCF Speakers - RCF 8" speaker - RCF L8S800 350 watt 8" speaker. RCF L8S800 speakers available now.
> ik zal later even een schetsje uploaden



Dan heb je een zelfde configuratie als ik heb met precies dezelfde 8"ers.
Hoeveel publiek je hiermee aankunt hangt voor een groot deel af van de muzieksoort, met live rock muziek kun je al snel 1500 man aan mits je er voldoende vermogen achter zet.
Zelf heb ik nu voor zes kastjes per kant en twee dubbel 18" subs per kant twee Lab FP10.000Q versterkers per kant en dat gaat echt al heel erg hard.
Maar vergis je niet waar je aan begint, behalve kastjes bouwen zul je ook een goed rigging systeem moeten ontwerpen en bouwen en ik kan je uit ervaring vertellen dat dat echt niet eenvoudig is. Overigens heb ik nog een paar RCF 8"ers over.

----------


## bobkedeba

het zou mijn bedoeling zijn om er maar een per kastje te gebruiken, heeft dit veel invloed op wat ik ermee kan, voor labgruppen versterkers heb ik natuurlijk niet genoeg centen XD maar ik denk dat het met een versteker van goede kwaliteit van een A of AB merk ook wel moet gaan

----------


## MusicXtra

> het zou mijn bedoeling zijn om er maar een per kastje te gebruiken, heeft dit veel invloed op wat ik ermee kan, voor labgruppen versterkers heb ik natuurlijk niet genoeg centen XD maar ik denk dat het met een versteker van goede kwaliteit van een A of AB merk ook wel moet gaan



De 8"ers zijn de beperkende factor, met slechts één per kast zul je dus veel minder capaciteit hebben.

----------


## bobkedeba

sja dat begrijp ik, maar 400 personen moet met deze set dus haalbaar zijn?

----------


## MusicXtra

> sja dat begrijp ik, maar 400 personen moet met deze set dus haalbaar zijn?



Lijkt me wel, op mijn site heb ik een stukje geschreven over line-array's, heb je dat al gelezen?

----------


## Janvo

Je topic juist even helemaal doorgelezen :Smile: , fantastisch!!
Echt zéér mooi en professioneel gedaan en afgewerkt! Nice!

----------


## bobkedeba

@ mod: ik snap dat off topic berichten verwijderd worden, maar als de privé berichten functie op het forum uitgeschakeld is, dan kan ik niet anders dan via deze weg, dus laat het AUB even staan tot musicXtra het gelezen heeft en eventueel heeft geantwoord.

@ musicXtra: ik heb je een mail gestuud via de contact pagina van je website.

----------


## bobkedeba

ZO, vorige week ben ik dan maar eens aan de slag gegaan, en hier is het resultaat, het idee komt natuurlijk van musicXtra en de kast is nagebouwd volgens zijn foto's, zelf heb ik even de kastinhoud berekend en dan ben ik aan de slag gegaan, omdat het niet zoveel mag kosten (jonge student hiero) is de waveguide gewoon uit hout gemaakt, maar dat klinkt gewoon verrasend goed, de tweeter is een renkus heinz één inch geworden en die zorgt voor een in de face, pitchy en fris hoog met een goede verstaanbaarheid, soms een licht sissend geluid door de hoornvormige waveguide maar dat is zo weg geEQ't, de frequenties van de tweeter en de RCF 8 inch woofertjes sluiten perfect op elkaar aan en zorgen voor een zeer aangenaam geluidje, wat zelfs HIFI waardig genoemd mag worden, als ik niet meer thuis zou wonen zou de Line array zo in de leefruimte belanden, de RCF's geven overgens voldoende laag zodat alle opties voor subs open blijven, aangezien ik nog maar één kastje af heb kan ik nog niets zeggen over het koppelgedrag, dus dat is nog afwachten.

de foto's
Plaatjesupload.nl :: Gratis Plaatjes en Foto's Uploaden - Upload Plaatjes
Plaatjesupload.nl :: Gratis Plaatjes en Foto's Uploaden - Upload Plaatjes
Plaatjesupload.nl :: Gratis Plaatjes en Foto's Uploaden - Upload Plaatjes
Plaatjesupload.nl :: Gratis Plaatjes en Foto's Uploaden - Upload Plaatjes
Plaatjesupload.nl :: Gratis Plaatjes en Foto's Uploaden - Upload Plaatjes

De rigging is nog een work in progress, alleen de rigging aan de achterkant is al klaar (prototype), aansluiterminals en dergelijke worden vandaag geinstaleerd, en ik ga ook nog eens zitten denken over die rigging.

ik hou jullie op de hoogte.

muscXtra bedankt voor het fantastische ontwerp, zonder jouw ontwerp had ik nooit tot zo'n goed klinkend kastje kunnen komen.

----------


## Whitefarmer

Ziet er netjes uit, welke RH driver is het? ssd1800/1801?

Met welke amps/processor ga je het aansturen?

----------


## bobkedeba

de RH driver is de SD 1400-16, processor word een behringer en de amps, crown voor het hoog(budgetserie) en voor de woofertjes ben ik er nog niet helemaal uit.

----------


## MusicXtra

Grappig te zien dat mijn ontwerp nagebouwd wordt, voel me vereerd :Cool:  :Big Grin: 
Op welke frequentie heb je de kastjes getuned?
Ik maak me alleen wel zorgen over de rigging, als je die boven mensen gaat gebruiken kun je erop wachten dat het een keer heel erg mis gaat.
Eén kastje zal uit MDF ongeveer 25 kg wegen, 4 kastjes onder elkaar wegen dus 100 kg. Wanneer je de tilt maximaal maakt komt die 100 kg, en mogelijk meer, aan de achterste rigging van het bovenste kastje te hangen. 
Zelf heb ik in al mijn berekeningen steeds een SF van 10 gerespecteerd,  bij gebruik van maximaal 4 kastjes per kant moet dat punt dus minimaal 1 ton :EEK!:  kunnen dragen. 
Ook al ziet mijn rigging er misschien niet sterk uit, hij is het wel. Het grote verschil zit em in de gebruikte materialen, de dikte (10mm) en het feit dat de achterkant bij mij aan twee punten hangt wat al de helft scheelt.

----------


## bobkedeba

ja de rigging is niet de stevigste, en van dun alu gemaakt, ik moet hier nog maar eens over nadenken, ik denk wel dat ik niet meer als 2 kastjes per kant zal gebruiken dus 50 kg per kant ongeveer.

----------


## MusicXtra

> ja de rigging is niet de stevigste, en van dun alu gemaakt, ik moet hier nog maar eens over nadenken, ik denk wel dat ik niet meer als 2 kastjes per kant zal gebruiken dus 50 kg per kant ongeveer.



Als je toch niet meer dan twee kastjes per kant gebruikt heb je altijd de maximale hoek nodig, dan kun je de rigging heel simpel houden.
Maar hoe je het ook maakt en hoeveel kastjes je ook gebruikt, je zult toch moeten weten hoe sterk je rigging is. Dat kan alleen door het te berekenen, dan moet je dus de eigenschappen van je materialen weten, of door een breuktest.

----------


## salsa

Als je toch maar twee kastjes per kant wil inzetten, is het dan niet beter geweest om een enkele kast gewoon dubbel uit te voeren??
Ik bedoel dat het Line Array principe dan toch niet op gaat als je maar twee kastjes gebruikt.
Als je wel het constructieve van een Line Array wil gebruiken, en een beetje de voordelen, had ik deze kast gewoon dubbel uitgevoerd, scheelt je ook veel meer hoofd brekens met de rigging,enz.enz

Dave

----------


## MusicXtra

> Als je toch maar twee kastjes per kant wil inzetten, is het dan niet beter geweest om een enkele kast gewoon dubbel uit te voeren??
> Ik bedoel dat het Line Array principe dan toch niet op gaat als je maar twee kastjes gebruikt.
> Als je wel het constructieve van een Line Array wil gebruiken, en een beetje de voordelen, had ik deze kast gewoon dubbel uitgevoerd, scheelt je ook veel meer hoofd brekens met de rigging,enz.enz
> 
> Dave



Kan me voorstellen dat hij op dit moment slechts twee kastjes per kant wil gebruiken om eventueel later uit te breiden naar meer.
In dat geval zou ik de rigging zo simpel mogelijk maken met een vaste hoek en ondertussen verder denken aan een deftiger oplossing. Is de tijd er om uit te breiden dan is de tijd er ook om de definitieve rigging te maken. Zo kom je in fases uiteindelijk tot een volwaardig line-array.

----------


## bobkedeba

ja het zit inderdaat zo dat ik later wil gaan uitbreiden en dus daarom voor apparte kastjes kies, ik heb het ontwerp van Ivo van het line array topkastje wel bekeken hoor, interessant maar minder ruimte voor uitbreiding. de rigging ga ik herzien als het 2de kastje (nu aan bezig) af is, het is misschien best om het inderdaat zo simpel mogenlijk uit te voeren me één hoek en zo door minder gaten het alu steviger te houden.

----------


## @lex

Hoi MusicXtra,

Even een krte vraag tussendoor. Wat gebruik jij om je kastjes inwendig te bedraden. Ik ben bezig een set om te bouwen van EP4 naar NL. De bestaande bedrading bestaat uit in elkaar gekringelde draden (rood-zwart voor Lo, wit-zwart voor Hi). Ik moet helaas eea vervangen en zou het liefst deze manier van bedraden voortzetten. Waar vind ik deze bedrading?

@lex

----------


## MusicXtra

> Hoi MusicXtra,
> 
> Even een krte vraag tussendoor. Wat gebruik jij om je kastjes inwendig te bedraden. Ik ben bezig een set om te bouwen van EP4 naar NL. De bestaande bedrading bestaat uit in elkaar gekringelde draden (rood-zwart voor Lo, wit-zwart voor Hi). Ik moet helaas eea vervangen en zou het liefst deze manier van bedraden voortzetten. Waar vind ik deze bedrading?
> 
> @lex



Dat 'gekringelde' is een kwestie van de draden in elkaar twisten, desnoods met een accuboormachine.
Draad met verschillende kleuren vindt je bij automaterialen en electronica zaken. Zou je aanraden om 1 qmm te nemen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> ja het zit inderdaat zo dat ik later wil gaan uitbreiden en dus daarom voor apparte kastjes kies, ik heb het ontwerp van Ivo van het line array topkastje wel bekeken hoor, interessant maar minder ruimte voor uitbreiding. de rigging ga ik herzien als het 2de kastje (nu aan bezig) af is, het is misschien best om het inderdaat zo simpel mogenlijk uit te voeren me één hoek en zo door minder gaten het alu steviger te houden.



Je bestaande rigging is onbruikbaar, als het echt goedkoop moet gebruik dan soortgelijke profielen maar dan van staal, dat is een heel stuk sterker dan dit 'pisbakken' aluminium.

----------


## MusicXtra

Komende zaterdag 29 mei is de line-array met subs te beluisteren in de Powerzone in Amsterdam.
Wordt een stevig dance feestje met naar verwachting rond de 1500 bezoekers plus een ieder die naar aanleiding van dit bericht komt. :Big Grin:

----------


## Richnies2000

wat ga je in de powerzone allemaal neerzetten? 4 subs met 12 topkastjes? :Smile: 

ik ga iig kijken of ik wat kan schuiven in mn agenda!!

----------


## MusicXtra

> wat ga je in de powerzone allemaal neerzetten? 4 subs met 12 topkastjes?
> 
> ik ga iig kijken of ik wat kan schuiven in mn agenda!!



Er komen idd 4 subs te staan en 12 toppen te hangen, gevoed door 4 FP 10.000Q's. Daarnaast komen er twee Nanosubs met een aantal FL122's te staan als monitor voor de DJ en eventuele zangers. De 28e gaan we daar ook nog een ander systeem testen met 8 hoorngeladen subs. :EEK!: 
Mogelijk dat de 29e een aantal van die hoorngeladen subs gebruikt worden om i.c.m. de dubbel 18"  subs een cardoide opstelling te maken maar dat hangt er helemaal van af of ze met elkaar te combineren zijn en hoeveel vrijheid (lees ruimte) ik heb met opstellen.

----------


## daviddewaard

had dit weekend nog een klus in de powerzone, houd  er rekening mee dat je daar niks in het dak kan hangen.
wij hadden prolyte flytowers voor het vliegen van het systeem neergezet.





> Er komen idd 4 subs te staan en 12 toppen te hangen, gevoed door 4 FP 10.000Q's. Daarnaast komen er twee Nanosubs met een aantal FL122's te staan als monitor voor de DJ en eventuele zangers. De 28e gaan we daar ook nog een ander systeem testen met 8 hoorngeladen subs.
> Mogelijk dat de 29e een aantal van die hoorngeladen subs gebruikt worden om i.c.m. de dubbel 18"  subs een cardoide opstelling te maken maar dat hangt er helemaal van af of ze met elkaar te combineren zijn en hoeveel vrijheid (lees ruimte) ik heb met opstellen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> had dit weekend nog een klus in de powerzone, houd  er rekening mee dat je daar niks in het dak kan hangen.
> wij hadden prolyte flytowers voor het vliegen van het systeem neergezet.



Vreemd, mij is verteld dat het geen probleem is...
Heb zelf ook een kijkje genomen en lijkt me dat die 200 kg aan de dakspanten wel moet kunnen.

----------


## Outline

> Vreemd, mij is verteld dat het geen probleem is...
> Heb zelf ook een kijkje genomen en lijkt me dat die 200 kg aan de dakspanten wel moet kunnen.



Let op, voor je het weet krijg je Rinus over je heen dat niet moet denken dat 200kg wel kan, maar dat je het zeker moet weten...

----------


## dexter

En hou natuurlijk rekening met de veiligheidsfactor van X10!

----------


## RenéE

Veiligheidsfactor 10 voor de draagkracht van een dakconstructie??

----------


## MusicXtra

> En hou natuurlijk rekening met de veiligheidsfactor van X10!



Dan zijn er weinig daken te vinden waar je nog iets aan mag hangen, zelfs het dak zelf mag er dan meestal niet meer op zitten. :Big Grin:

----------


## dexter

als je iets vliegt boven mensen moet de constructie een veiligheidsfactor van x10 hebben.
Tevens als het een dakconstructie is moet deze aan bepaalde eisen voldoen deze kan een rigger vertellen waaraan deze moet voldoen.
Dus X10 moet minimaal, en nee je wilt niet dat er ook maar iets fout gaat.

----------


## MusicXtra

> als je iets vliegt boven mensen moet de constructie een veiligheidsfactor van x10 hebben.
> Tevens als het een dakconstructie is moet deze aan bepaalde eisen voldoen deze kan een rigger vertellen waaraan deze moet voldoen.
> Dus X10 moet minimaal, en nee je wilt niet dat er ook maar iets fout gaat.



Voor een dakconstructie gelden heel andere normen dan voor spullen die je boven mensen gaat hangen.
Daar gelden bouwkundige normen die meer te maken hebben met sneeuwlast, brandveiligheid en dergelijke.
Dat heeft niets te maken met de veiligheidsfactor uit de riggingwereld.
Om je gerust te stellen; de rigging van mijn line-array voldoet ruimschoots aan die SF van 10 evenals de gebruikte takels en stroppen. :Wink:

----------


## Joost van Ens

Ik zou trouwens dakconstructies die standaart een vf 10 hebben wel erg gaaf vinden. Ze zullen zeker bestaan, maar ik ken ze zo 123 niet.

De vf 10 is ook niet Heilig. Er is hier weer iemand onzin aan het zwetsen die de klepel heeft gevonden, maar de klok volledig kwijt is!

In rigging, verdubbellen we als we geen mensen hijsen, de vf! Laat die nou net bij hijsmateriaal!!! minimaal 5 bedragen, daarom komen we op 10 uit. 

Maar eh.... is truss hijsmateriaal? Of een dakspant? Dacht het niet. Een factor van ongeveer 1.5 tot maximaal 3 komt vaker voor.

Het zou eens tijd worden dat cursussen verplicht worden! zeker als je denkt mee te kunnen denken en ongenuanceerd op een forum klakkeloze onwaarheden gaat roepen. 

Kennis is mooi. In bovenstaande verhaal ontbreekt de kennis maar zal het niet onveilig worden. 

Maar musicXtra. dakbelasting evt. per knooppunt opvragen eventueel sneeuwlast lenen en goed rekenen will do the trick. geen gegevens is een no go! 

Maar laten we eerlijk zijn, 200 kg (is dat incl. takel enz?) is vaak een nog heel aanvaardbaar gewicht. Een trussje met zwabbers, stobo's en parren weegt al vlot meer..

p.s. 

Op een ander forum gelezen dat er over dat ongeluk in Leeuwarden 2 maanden terug, eindelijk uitslag is. Verbaas me er een beetje over, Volgens mij is bij hijsen/heffen toch nog altijd aan de orde dat (vreemde) mensen niet in het val/draaibereik mogen komen. En daar schijnt door de arbo en de politie met het grootste gemak overheen gekeken te worden.

Joost.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik zou trouwens dakconstructies die standaart een vf 10 hebben wel erg gaaf vinden. Ze zullen zeker bestaan, maar ik ken ze zo 123 niet.
> 
> De vf 10 is ook niet Heilig. Er is hier weer iemand onzin aan het zwetsen die de klepel heeft gevonden, maar de klok volledig kwijt is!
> 
> In rigging, verdubbellen we als we geen mensen hijsen, de vf! Laat die nou net bij hijsmateriaal!!! minimaal 5 bedragen, daarom komen we op 10 uit. 
> 
> Maar eh.... is truss hijsmateriaal? Of een dakspant? Dacht het niet. Een factor van ongeveer 1.5 tot maximaal 3 komt vaker voor.
> 
> Het zou eens tijd worden dat cursussen verplicht worden! zeker als je denkt mee te kunnen denken en ongenuanceerd op een forum klakkeloze onwaarheden gaat roepen. 
> ...



De line array komt aan de dakspanten te hangen op nog geen meter van een paal en die 200 kg is incl. takels.
Aangezien er geen sneeuw verwacht wordt durf ik dat wel in het dak te hangen.

----------


## jans

> Op een ander forum gelezen dat er over dat ongeluk in Leeuwarden 2 maanden terug, eindelijk uitslag is. Verbaas me er een beetje over, Volgens mij is bij hijsen/heffen toch nog altijd aan de orde dat (vreemde) mensen niet in het val/draaibereik mogen komen. En daar schijnt door de arbo en de politie met het grootste gemak overheen gekeken te worden.
> 
> Joost.



Een linkje zou ik wel prettig vinden, ben ivm learnig experience benieuwd wat er uit gerold is.

----------


## ajdeboer

> Een linkje zou ik wel prettig vinden, ben ivm learnig experience benieuwd wat er uit gerold is.



Offtopic:





> Ongeval sporthal Kalverdijkje veroorzaakt door loszittend statief 
> 
> Het ongeval met de lichtstellage in sporthal Kalverdijkje van 14 maart 2010, waarbij twee mensen gewond raakte, is veroorzaakt doordat van een van de twee gebruikte statieven een uitzetpoot niet gefixeerd was. Er is geen sprake van opzet of grove nalatigheid. Dit hebben politie en de arbeidsinspectie na uitgebreid (technisch) onderzoek vastgesteld. Het OM stelt geen vervolging in. 
> 
> Slachtoffers
> Op 14 maart 2010 viel een stellage met lampen, die ten behoeve van een gymnastiekuitvoering in sporthal Kalverdijkje opgesteld stond, om. Hierbij raakten twee mensen gewond. Een persoon is met hoofdletsel in het ziekenhuis opgenomen en een persoon raakte licht gewond. De slachtoffers zijn inmiddels uit het ziekenhuis ontslagen en maken het goed tot redelijk. 
> 
> Onderzoek
> Uit het gezamenlijk onderzoek, waarbij een groot aantal mensen zijn gehoord en uitgebreid technisch onderzoek is uitgevoerd, is gebleken dat de lichtinstallatie kon vallen doordat van een van de twee gebruikte statieven een uitzetpoot niet gefixeerd was. Onderzoek heeft uitgewezen dat de gebruikte installatie compleet en gekeurd was. De installatie was door goed geïnstrueerde en ervaren medewerkers opgebouwd. Er is geen opzet of grove nalatigheid geconstateerd. Het betrof bovendien een gebruikelijke werkwijze die nog niet eerder problemen gaf. Hierdoor zag niemand de noodzaak om tijdens de opbouw omstanders op grotere afstand te houden dan tijdens dit bedrijfsongeval het geval was.
> ...



/Offtopic

----------


## showband

http://www.gvleeuwarden.nl/Word%20Be..._10_5_2010.doc

----------


## Watt Xtra

Ach jongens.... als iedereen die nog niet zoveel van het hijsen en heffen heeft gesnapt.. nu gewoon eens de factor 10 aanhouden!! Wordt het er alleen maar veiliger op.

Hoe zouden ze dat doen met statiefjes enz? he die statieven mogen 100kg hebben, maar er staat wel een DJ onder, dan mogen we er 10 KG per statief op plaatsen?

Of zullen we een trussje inhangen? 8 meter truss, 4 scans en 2 T-4barren. totaal zn 140 kg. moeten we 2tons steels gebruiken! :P 

Hoe zat het ook alweer met een halfcoupler van WLL 500kg? 50kg dan maar doen?

offtopic modus uit....

Neem aan dat de 200kg voor het arraytje niet zn probleem is voor een fatsoenlijk spant, even gegevens opvragen, papiertje maken met wat je waar aanhangt, van wie je de lastgegevens hebt ontvangen, klaar.

----------


## moderator

Hoe jij afwaardeert is wel heel extreem, je zegt factor tien, maar je past factor 50 (!!!) toe... beetje aan de overdreven kant.

Net als geluidstechniek is ook rekenen een vak :Wink: 

Bij gelegenheid zal ik de aanvullende berichtgeving over ongeluk in de Friese sporthal overhevelen naar het desbetreffende onderwerp.

----------


## BJD

> Hoe zouden ze dat doen met statiefjes enz? he die statieven mogen 100kg hebben, maar er staat wel een DJ onder, dan mogen we er 10 KG per statief op plaatsen?



die factor 1:5 en 1:10 is ten opzichte van de breeklast, niet de WLL.

----------


## MusicXtra

> die factor 1:5 en 1:10 is ten opzichte van de breeklast, niet de WLL.



Daarbij hangt een speaker niet aan een statief boven mensen maar staat hij erop en kan dus hooguit omvallen, ook niet leuk maar wel wat anders als een truss constructie van een ton die van 8 meter naar beneden komt. :EEK!: 
Weer een hoop klepel en klok verhalen waardoor ik steeds meer begin te snappen waarom een opleiding verplicht zou moeten worden voor een ieder die spullen boven mensen hangt. :Cool:

----------


## Watt Xtra

> Hoe jij afwaardeert is wel heel extreem, je zegt factor tien, maar je past factor 50 (!!!) toe... beetje aan de overdreven kant.
> 
> Net als geluidstechniek is ook rekenen een vak
> 
> Bij gelegenheid zal ik de aanvullende berichtgeving over ongeluk in de Friese sporthal overhevelen naar het desbetreffende onderwerp.



Oeps..... ik was idd echt niet wakker volgens mij..  :Mad: 
Krijg steeds meer het idee dat er hier te hard wordt gewerkt en te weinig wordt geslapen... 
Zou de post bijna moeten verwijderen.. om zelfschaamte te voorkomen, echter herrinnert het mij en misschien ook wel anderen om scherp te blijven bij heffen en hijsen!

----------


## T_Sound

> Of zullen we een trussje inhangen? 8 meter truss, 4 scans en 2 T-4barren. totaal zn 140 kg. moeten we 2tons steels gebruiken! :P



Laatst een trussje van 4 (edit: foutje gemaakt het was 4 ipv 2) meter met 4 koppen eraan toch echt aan 4 steels van een ton gehangen hoor. Als je de mogelijkheid hebt om een sterkere ophanging te gebruiken als eigenlijk nodig, waarom zou je het dan niet doen. Het geeft je minimaal een lekker gevoel van zekerheid. Ook al weet je dat het bij die andere ophanging ook niet mis was gegaan.

Maargoed, misschien was ik wat TE voorzichtig, mja wel veilig.


T_Sound

----------


## MusicXtra

Zal de 29e foto's maken en hier posten.

----------


## MusicXtra

Vandaag druk aan het bouwen geweest in de Powerzone, hier alvast een paar plaatjes.

de DJ booth waar de monitortjes op de bestaande palen passen :Big Grin: , onder in de booth liggen nog twee Nanosubs en de floortjes hier achterop zijn voor een MC.

Een cardoide opstelling gemaakt met dubbel 18" subs en Punishers....
Jep dat gaat heel goed, grappige is dat het looptijdverschil tussen die twee 2,97 ms is. In deze opstelling met alleen de punishers omgepoold zitten ze aan de voorkant over het hele spectrum exact in fase, verder dus geen delay nodig.

Hier de line array aan de takel, een mooi rustig geluidsbeeld, ook op heel hoog volume en heel mooie spreiding.

En hier nog een plaatje van de voorzijde van de DJ booth met op de achtergrond de line-array.
Zondag volgen er waarschijnlijk nog meer plaatjes.

----------


## 4AC

oi oi oi. Wat ziet dat er weer netjes uit!

Eerste vraag die me te binnen schiet: die plastic holtes aan de zijkant van je kastjes. Dienen die als handvat? Ze zien eruit als die plastic gevallen die skytronic e.d. gebruiken als 'basspoort'.

Verder lijken die monitoren ook op statief zeer goed te functioneren. Perfect als DJ monitor!

Voorlopig heb ik er niets meer op aan te merken... :Stick Out Tongue: 
Goed bezig dus

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Richnies2000

Ziet er niet alleen netjes uit klinkt ook netjes!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

Antwoord op de eerste vraag: Zijn idd baspoorten, poorten zaten in  eerste instantie aan de voorzijde, dat zijn nu de opbergvakjes geworden  voor de ball-lock pinnen.
Overigens ook bruikbaar als handgreep. :Big Grin: 
Voor de monitoren heb ik een statiefflens ontworpen wat ze nog  universeler inzetbaar maakt, i.c.m. de Nanosub heb je zo een heel goed  klinkend setje voor kleine gigs of, zoals hier, als DJ monitor.




> Ziet er niet alleen netjes uit klinkt ook netjes!!



En blijft goed klinken, ook als het bizar hard gaat. :EEK!:  :Cool: 
Staat dan wel 40 kW aan amps achter (4*FP10.000Q) :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

Hier nog een overall plaatje.

----------


## MusicXtra

Het uitzicht vanuit mijn kantoor gisteren. :Big Grin: 





Totaal 6 FP10.000Q waarvan er hier nu 5 stevig aan het werk zijn, de 6e werden slechts twee kanaaltjes van gebruikt voor de MC monitors en hier houdt hij dus net zijn klep dicht.



Een heel blije DJ. :Big Grin: 

En hier nog een sfeerplaatje. :Big Grin:

----------


## Back on Track

als noobje mag ik vragen wat je op je laptop draait?

----------


## MusicSupport

> als noobje mag ik vragen wat je op je laptop draait?



Smaart (op de linker flaptop)





> Een cardoide opstelling gemaakt met dubbel 18" subs en Punishers....
> Jep dat gaat heel goed, grappige is dat het looptijdverschil tussen die twee 2,97 ms is. In deze opstelling met alleen de punishers omgepoold zitten ze aan de voorkant over het hele spectrum exact in fase, verder dus geen delay nodig.



Die looptijd kan wel kloppen. 1ms = 33 cm. Zo te zien ligt het front van de achterste speakers een meter achter de voorste dus ze gek is dat niet.

Doordat je achterste subs een meter achter de voorste liggen (correctie voor het looptijd verschil) en fase gedraaid zijn creeer je de carioide opstelling... (ik had toch wel achter je subs willen luisteren of dit wel echt zo is. Omdat het niet echt 1 coherente bron is namelijk) (Ik ben de d&b cardioide opstellingen gewend en die bouw je vanuit 1 punt; alle subs op dezelfde plek op of naast elkaar)

Verder ziet het er netjes uit. Heb wel het idee dat je onderste topkast erg laag hangt t.o.v. de mensen. Handje omhoog en je kunt hem aanraken gok ik; en zo'n top voegt dan niet erg veel toe omdat deze toch de menigte in klapt.

Nette racks en stuff!

----------


## MusicXtra

> als noobje mag ik vragen wat je op je laptop draait?



Op de meest linkse laptop draait Smaart en met de rechtse heb ik een draadloze verbinding met de luidspreker processoren.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Smaart (op de linker flaptop)
> 
> 
> 
> Die looptijd kan wel kloppen. 1ms = 33 cm. Zo te zien ligt het front van de achterste speakers een meter achter de voorste dus ze gek is dat niet.
> 
> Doordat je achterste subs een meter achter de voorste liggen (correctie voor het looptijd verschil) en fase gedraaid zijn creeer je de carioide opstelling... (ik had toch wel achter je subs willen luisteren of dit wel echt zo is. Omdat het niet echt 1 coherente bron is namelijk) (Ik ben de d&b cardioide opstellingen gewend en die bouw je vanuit 1 punt; alle subs op dezelfde plek op of naast elkaar)
> 
> Verder ziet het er netjes uit. Heb wel het idee dat je onderste topkast erg laag hangt t.o.v. de mensen. Handje omhoog en je kunt hem aanraken gok ik; en zo'n top voegt dan niet erg veel toe omdat deze toch de menigte in klapt.
> ...



Normaal gesproken moet je de achterste sub niet alleen in fase draaien maar ook nog ca. 3 ms delay geven. In dit geval was dat dus niet nodig omdat de punishers, wanneer je ze op een lijn legt 3 ms achter lopen op mijn X218's.
Afstand tussen de fronten van de kasten was 1,7 meter ofwel 1/4 golflengte van 50 Hz.
Verschil tussen voor en achterzijde was heel erg goed merkbaar, sub was gevoelsmatig geheel verdwenen en metingen toonde aan dat het verschil ongeveer 10-15 dB was. Het is dus wel degelijk een cardoide opstelling.
Onderste topkast hing idd erg laag (2.10 meter), op eerdere foto's is te zien dat het niet hoger kon, praktijk was echter wel dat er in de hele zaal een homogeen geluid was.
Manager van Powerzone was in elk geval zeer onder de indruk en beweerde dat het nooit eerder zo goed heeft geklonken.

----------


## Timo Beckman

Is die sub hoorn geladen?
Meestal is het verschil tussen voor en achter kant van je array groter (tussen de 20/25 a 35db) . Hoe was het geluid bij de DJ . 
Miste die niet het laag van je main ?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Is die sub hoorn geladen?
> Meestal is het verschil tussen voor en achter kant van je array groter (tussen de 20/25 a 35db) . Hoe was het geluid bij de DJ . 
> Miste die niet het laag van je main ?



Voorste subs zijn hybride en de achterste hoorngeladen.
Metingen gaven aan dat het fasegedrag van beiden bijna identiek is met als enig verschil een looptijd verschil van 2,97 ms voor de hoorn geladen sub. 
Die 20 dB is heel goed mogelijk, metingen zijn gedaan met het mid/hoog ook aan en zijn dus niet helemaal zuiver.
DJ stond, net als ik, op een houten vloer die lekker mee stond te trillen wat dus heel erg vermoeiend blijkt voor de voeten.
DJ had twee Nanosubs ter ondersteuning en hadden, volgens zeggen, een waanzinnig geluid.

----------


## MusicXtra

Zondag 29 augustus is de line-array in vol ornaat te bewonderen en te beluisteren. Dit is voor een concert van Margriet Eshuijs samen met de Brass-band Breukelen.
Zoals het er nu naar uitziet wordt de set gevlogen met 6 kastjes per kant en daaronder 6 dubbel 18" subs in cardoïde opstelling. Dit alles gaat gebeuren in het park bij het gemeentehuis te Breukelen. Ik begin daar rond 10.00 uur met bouwen en het concert is van 14.00 uur tot 16.00 uur. De toegang is gratis en op Home vindt je meer info.

----------


## Back on Track

moest jij geen rust houden?

----------


## MusicXtra

> moest jij geen rust houden?



Ja, maar dat hoef ik niet de rest van het jaar vol te houden. :Wink:

----------


## Back on Track

fijn om te horen dat je weer "back on track"  :Big Grin:  bent!

helaas is Breukelen me net wat te ver op de fiets  :Mad:

----------


## M'Elodie

..."Een toon van 850 Hz heeft een golflengte van 40 cm, 1/2 hiervan is dus 20 cm. Heb je twee bronnen verticaal boven elkaar met een tussenafstand kleiner dan 20 cm dan zal de geluidsdruk on-axis 3 dB hoger zijn als met één bron. 90 graden 0ff-axis in het verticale vlak zal er echter 100% cancellation optreden wanneer het looptijdverschil van de afzonderlijke bronnen precies een halve golflengte bedraagt, de faseverschuiving bedraagt dan 180 graden. Tussen on-axis en 90 graden of axis zal er tot een faseverschuiving van ongeveer 120 graden sprake zijn van optelling. Daar het stralend oppervlak van een weergever nooit oneindig klein zal zijn zal ook de uitdoving nooit 100% zijn..."

Dit staat op jouw website met uitleg over de woofer afstand.
In mijn visie klopt deze redenering niet. De woofers staan verder dan 10 cm uitelkaar: 8" is bij benadering 20 cm. Dus hart op hart afstand is 20 cm. Bij 850Hz heb je het over een golflengte van +/- 40 cm. Dus een kwart daarvan is 5 cm. Dat is meer dan wat jij zegt.
Kan je mij dit uitleggen?

----------


## M'Elodie

??? nog reactie op vorige post ???

----------


## MusicXtra

> Dit staat op jouw website met uitleg over de woofer afstand.
> In mijn visie klopt deze redenering niet. De woofers staan verder dan 10 cm uitelkaar: 8" is bij benadering 20 cm. Dus hart op hart afstand is 20 cm. Bij 850Hz heb je het over een golflengte van +/- 40 cm. Dus een kwart daarvan is 5 cm. Dat is meer dan wat jij zegt.
> Kan je mij dit uitleggen?



Ik begrijp je vraag totaal niet, jij hebt het erover dat een kwart van 50 cm slechts 5 cm is, in mijn optiek is dat fout en hoort dat 10 cm te zijn.
Maar dat zal vast je vraag niet geweest zijn.... :Wink:

----------


## M'Elodie

> Ik begrijp je vraag totaal niet, jij hebt het erover dat een kwart van 50 cm slechts 5 cm is, in mijn optiek is dat fout en hoort dat 10 cm te zijn.
> Maar dat zal vast je vraag niet geweest zijn....



Heb het niet over 50cm. Heb het over je uitleg van woofers verticaal bovenelkaar. Info van jouw website:

..."Een toon van 850 Hz heeft een golflengte van 40 cm, 1/2 hiervan is dus 20 cm. Heb je twee bronnen verticaal boven elkaar met een tussenafstand kleiner dan 20 cm dan zal de geluidsdruk on-axis 3 dB hoger zijn als met één bron. 90 graden 0ff-axis in het verticale vlak zal er echter 100% cancellation optreden wanneer het looptijdverschil van de afzonderlijke bronnen precies een halve golflengte bedraagt, de faseverschuiving bedraagt dan 180 graden. Tussen on-axis en 90 graden of axis zal er tot een faseverschuiving van ongeveer 120 graden sprake zijn van optelling. Daar het stralend oppervlak van een weergever nooit oneindig klein zal zijn zal ook de uitdoving nooit 100% zijn..."

Je gebruikt 8" woofers. Een kwart golflengte van 850 Hz is 10cm. De step-step (hart op hart) afstand van 8" is meer dan 10 cm. Dat klopt niet in jouw verhaal. 
Dus hoe is jouw visie daarover?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Je gebruikt 8" woofers. Een kwart golflengte van 850 Hz is 10cm. De step-step (hart op hart) afstand van 8" is meer dan 10 cm. Dat klopt niet in jouw verhaal. 
> Dus hoe is jouw visie daarover?



Mijn visie is dat het niet om de hart afstand gaat maar om de afstand van het stralend oppervlak, in dit geval dus de conus. Ik ga er dan gemakshalve even vanuit dat de totale conus geluid afstraalt (dat is in de praktijk niet helemaal zo maar in dit geval doet dat niet ter zake) en dat dit geluid over de totale conus in fase is. En dan klopt mijn verhaal van A tot Z.

----------


## M'Elodie

> Mijn visie is dat het niet om de hart afstand gaat maar om de afstand van het stralend oppervlak, in dit geval dus de conus. Ik ga er dan gemakshalve even vanuit dat de totale conus geluid afstraalt (dat is in de praktijk niet helemaal zo maar in dit geval doet dat niet ter zake) en dat dit geluid over de totale conus in fase is. En dan klopt mijn verhaal van A tot Z.



ook in jouw visie: golflengte van 850Hz is 2 x zo groot als oppervlak van de woofer. Het gaat juist om dat getal. De hoogste frequentie moet binnen 1/2 golflengte blijven. Dat gaat maar net met crossover frequentie van 850 Hz en een 8" woofer (8"=20cm). Dus voldoet niet ruimschoots maar voldoet maar net aan dat criteria. Dat is het feit waar ik me over verbaas dat zo opgeschreven is.
Overigens is de criteria voor driver koppeling wel de step-step (hart-hart) afstand. Heb nog geen wetenschappelijk studie gelezen over oppervlakte enzo. vandaar deze vraag. Bovendien om echt +3dB te halen zul je zoals je zelf ook zegt de 1/4 golflengte moeten aanhouden.

----------


## MusicXtra

> ook in jouw visie: golflengte van 850Hz is 2 x zo groot als oppervlak van de woofer. Het gaat juist om dat getal. De hoogste frequentie moet binnen 1/2 golflengte blijven. Dat gaat maar net met crossover frequentie van 850 Hz en een 8" woofer (8"=20cm). Dus voldoet niet ruimschoots maar voldoet maar net aan dat criteria. Dat is het feit waar ik me over verbaas dat zo opgeschreven is.
> Overigens is de criteria voor driver koppeling wel de step-step (hart-hart) afstand. Heb nog geen wetenschappelijk studie gelezen over oppervlakte enzo. vandaar deze vraag. Bovendien om echt +3dB te halen zul je zoals je zelf ook zegt de 1/4 golflengte moeten aanhouden.



Bij koppeling van bronnen gaat het niet om de laagste frequentie maar om de hoogste. Met jouw theorie zou je 18" subs dus nooit bij 50 Hz kunnen laten koppelen terwijl dat toch heel duidelijk aan is te tonen dat dit wel degelijk gebeurd.
Een aantal 'geleerden' spreekt elkaar tegen waar het gaat om de criteria voor driver koppeling. Mijn mening is dat het om het oppervlak gaat wat in staat is geluid in fase af te stralen en niet slechts om het middelpunt. Wanneer dat wel het geval zou zijn heeft het gebruik van een wave-guide voor een hoog driver geen enkele zin terwijl de ontwikkeling hiervan juist voor de doorbraak van line-array's in hoge kwaliteit audio heeft gezorgd.

----------


## M'Elodie

> Bij koppeling van bronnen gaat het niet om de laagste frequentie maar om de hoogste. Met jouw theorie zou je 18" subs dus nooit bij 50 Hz kunnen laten koppelen terwijl dat toch heel duidelijk aan is te tonen dat dit wel degelijk gebeurd.
> Een aantal 'geleerden' spreekt elkaar tegen waar het gaat om de criteria voor driver koppeling. Mijn mening is dat het om het oppervlak gaat wat in staat is geluid in fase af te stralen en niet slechts om het middelpunt. Wanneer dat wel het geval zou zijn heeft het gebruik van een wave-guide voor een hoog driver geen enkele zin terwijl de ontwikkeling hiervan juist voor de doorbraak van line-array's in hoge kwaliteit audio heeft gezorgd.



:-) dat zeg ik ook(!): dat het om de hoogste frequentie gaat. Dat is nou juist het probleem hoe groter de woofer hoe moeilijker hogere frequenties te koppelen zijn. Met 50 Hz is dat juist heel eenvoudig: met deze frequentie mogen drivers 1,7 - 2 meter uit elkaar staan. Bij 850 Hz moet dit 10 cm zijn. 
Maw in jouw visie kan je dus ook 12" woofers gebruiken. Maar nog steeds gaat het om de driver afstand (behalve als we spreken over hoogdrivers die cylindrische danwel isophase afstraling hebben zoals ribbon drivers en waveguides zoals die van L'acoustic).
Dus nogmaals hoe meet jij de driver afstand van die 8" inch tov elkaar. In mijn visie zijn die 20 cm doorsnee dus is de afstand tov elkaar 20 cm. Dus is de maximale koppeling bij een 1/4 golflengte 430 Hz of 1/2 golflengte 850 Hz.

----------


## MusicXtra

Het gaat erom hoe groot het oppervlak is dat daadwerkelijk geluidsgolven afstraalt, dat is lastig vast te stellen maar ga er eens vanuit dat de conusophanging niet meedoet. Je houdt dan zo'n 15 cm over waarmee je de afstand al een heel stuk kleiner maakt en die 800 Hz geen probleem meer zal zijn.

----------


## M'Elodie

> Het gaat erom hoe groot het oppervlak is dat daadwerkelijk geluidsgolven afstraalt, dat is lastig vast te stellen maar ga er eens vanuit dat de conusophanging niet meedoet. Je houdt dan zo'n 15 cm over waarmee je de afstand al een heel stuk kleiner maakt en die 800 Hz geen probleem meer zal zijn.



Nope: het gaat erom hoe ver de bronnen uit elkaar zijn. Werkelijk afstralende oppervlak is maar relatief, dit moet overigens wel minimaal 80% van de totale hoogte van de kast zijn. Afstand tot elkaar wordt er niet minder van. Bovendien heb je ook 2 x een boven- en onderrand van de kast en evt. een kleine luchtspleet tussen twee kasten. Denk dat de afstanden van de woofers al snel 22,5 to 25 cm van elkaar zijn. Meet de hart-hart afstanden maar eens van twee kasten op 0 graden. Dan ben ik benieuwd hoeveel dit is....

----------


## MusicXtra

> Nope: het gaat erom hoe ver de bronnen uit elkaar zijn.



Dan zijn we het daar dus niet over eens. :Wink:

----------


## M'Elodie

> Dan zijn we het daar dus niet over eens.



:-) hoeft ook niet. Maar hoe werkt het dan met 18" op 50 Hz, gaat toch ook over de "bron" afstand...

tja, ik hou me bij de theorie afkomstig van Dr.Olson en Dr.Heil. Die van jou kan ik niet volgen...
heb je ook linkje voor wetenschappelijke onderzoek cq publicaties... ben benieuwd waar jou theorie dan vandaan komt...

----------


## MusicXtra

> :-) hoeft ook niet. Maar hoe werkt het dan met 18" op 50 Hz, gaat toch ook over de "bron" afstand...
> 
> tja, ik hou me bij de theorie afkomstig van Dr.Olson en Dr.Heil. Die van jou kan ik niet volgen...
> heb je ook linkje voor wetenschappelijke onderzoek cq publicaties... ben benieuwd waar jou theorie dan vandaan komt...



Mijn theorie komt van dezelfde bronnen af.
Het is maar net hoe je het interpreteert, volgens jou moet je er bij een weergever dus vanuit gaan dat het een oneindig kleine puntbron is en dat is volgens mij niet zo.
Zou dat wel zo zijn dan heeft het gebruik van een wave guide geen enkele zin.
Dat gedeelte van een weergever dat in staat is geluid in fase af te stralen mag als bron gezien worden. Bij lagere frequenties zullen door de grotere golflengtes uitdoving door fase verschuiving minder snel een rol spelen als bij de hogere frequenties. Een wave guide zorgt er alleen maar voor dat het geluid uit de driver op iedere plaats waar het de hoorn verlaat exact dezelfde afstand heeft afgelegd en dus in fase bij de hoornmond aankomt.
Overigens ben ik ermee bekend dat een aantal geleerden het hier ook niet over eens is, weet alleen zo even geen bron te noemen.

----------


## M'Elodie

> Mijn theorie komt van dezelfde bronnen af.
> Het is maar net hoe je het interpreteert, volgens jou moet je er bij een weergever dus vanuit gaan dat het een oneindig kleine puntbron is en dat is volgens mij niet zo.
> Zou dat wel zo zijn dan heeft het gebruik van een wave guide geen enkele zin.
> Dat gedeelte van een weergever dat in staat is geluid in fase af te stralen mag als bron gezien worden. Bij lagere frequenties zullen door de grotere golflengtes uitdoving door fase verschuiving minder snel een rol spelen als bij de hogere frequenties. Een wave guide zorgt er alleen maar voor dat het geluid uit de driver op iedere plaats waar het de hoorn verlaat exact dezelfde afstand heeft afgelegd en dus in fase bij de hoornmond aankomt.
> Overigens ben ik ermee bekend dat een aantal geleerden het hier ook niet over eens is, weet alleen zo even geen bron te noemen.



yep dat ben ik grotendeels met je eens.
Maar ik heb het al die tijd over de woofers en niet over de waveguide die voor de hoog driver(s) zit. Dus volgens mij praat je enorm langs mij heen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> yep dat ben ik grotendeels met je eens.
> Maar ik heb het al die tijd over de woofers en niet over de waveguide  die voor de hoog driver(s) zit. Dus volgens mij praat je enorm langs mij  heen.



Nee, ik praat niet langs je heen maar pak de wave-guide erbij als  voorbeeld om duidelijk te maken dat bij een conusluidspreker het  grootste deel van de conus als stralend oppervlak kan worden gezien en  het dus niet een oneindig kleine puntbron is.




> dat ze het er niet mee eens komt omdat ze hun eigen produkt 'marketing-technisch' recht proberen te praten. Ofwel het is gewoon bulshit om hun eigen produkt "beter" te laten lijken.  Maar geluk zijn er bladen zoals Production Partner en mensen zoals Anselm Goertz die die producten testen en meten en bij deze kunnen kunnen aantonen dat ze behoorlijk de boot gemist hebben (goed voorbeeld is een dubbel 8" line array systeem van een heel groot Amerikaans merk! het lijkt op mijn naam :-)  ).



Het klopt inderdaad dat er veel systemen zijn die simpelweg niet aan de natuurkundige principes voldoen om als een line-source-array te werken.
Dat is bij de meeste trouwens al vrij eenvoudig aan de grille te zien.
Maar, dat wil nog niet zeggen dat het geen goede systemen zouden zijn.

----------


## M'Elodie

> Nee, ik praat niet langs je heen maar pak de wave-guide erbij als  voorbeeld om duidelijk te maken dat bij een conusluidspreker het  grootste deel van de conus als stralend oppervlak kan worden gezien en  het dus niet een oneindig kleine puntbron is.



Dat laatste ben ik met je eens. Maar als dat zo is, kan je dit dus ook met 10" en 12" woofers op zo'n hoog crossover (meestal ligt crossover zelfs nog hoger >1kHz) punt uitkomen. En dat is niet zo. En daarbij gaat het bij de waveguide voor een hoogdriver om zo recht (=cylindrisch) mogelijk af te stralen. Dat lukt niet met een ronde woofer (behalve in combinatie misschien met een grote hoorn openening, maar dan nog). Dus het gaat niet alleen om fasetechnisch afstraal vlak, maar ook om de vorm. Daarom benader ik de woofers niet als een isophase afstralende oppervlak.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Maar als dat zo is, kan je dit dus ook met 10" en 12" woofers op zo'n hoog crossover (meestal ligt crossover zelfs nog hoger >1kHz) punt uitkomen. En dat is niet zo. En daarbij gaat het bij de waveguide voor een hoogdriver om zo recht (=cylindrisch) mogelijk af te stralen. Dat lukt niet met een ronde woofer (behalve in combinatie misschien met een grote hoorn openening, maar dan nog). Dus het gaat niet alleen om fasetechnisch afstraal vlak, maar ook om de vorm. Daarom benader ik de woofers niet als een isophase afstralende oppervlak.



Nee, dat is niet zo en dat komt niet alleen door de ronde vorm van de conus maar vooral doordat een luidspreker de neiging heeft om hogere frequenties alleen vanuit het midden af te stralen.

----------


## M'Elodie

> Nee, dat is niet zo en dat komt niet alleen door de ronde vorm van de conus maar vooral doordat een luidspreker de neiging heeft om hogere frequenties alleen vanuit het midden af te stralen.



precies. dus je zegt hetzelfde: daarom kan je een woofer niet zien als zoals bij een waveguide. Ofwel gaat het dus bij de hoge frequentie's wel om afstand. Zoals ieder zichzelf respecterend luidspreker merk dit ook zo communiceert.

----------


## M'Elodie

> Nee, dat is niet zo en dat komt niet alleen door de ronde vorm van de conus maar vooral doordat een luidspreker de neiging heeft om hogere frequenties alleen vanuit het midden af te stralen.



dat is precies wat ik zeg: het afstraal gedrag van een woofer is anders bij lage frequenties tov hoge frequenties. Een waveguide zorgt voor meer controle over een breder frequentie spectrum. Tot op zekere hoogte: uiteindelijk is de conus van een hoogdriver ook rond. En iets wat rond is kun je niet echt vierkant of rechthoekig krijgen (daarom zijn ribbondrivers van zichzelf de natuurlijkste line-source bronnen!).

----------


## MusicXtra

> dat is precies wat ik zeg: het afstraal gedrag van een woofer is anders bij lage frequenties tov hoge frequenties. Een waveguide zorgt voor meer controle over een breder frequentie spectrum. Tot op zekere hoogte: uiteindelijk is de conus van een hoogdriver ook rond. En iets wat rond is kun je niet echt vierkant of rechthoekig krijgen (daarom zijn ribbondrivers van zichzelf de natuurlijkste line-source bronnen!).



Ja en dus?

----------


## MusicXtra

Nog maar een keer herhalen; 29 augsutus is de line-array samen met de X218 subs, de FL122 monitor en de Nanosub in vol ornaat te bewonderen tijdens een concert van Margriet Eshuijs in het park Boom en Bosch te Breukelen.
De toegang is gratis, aanvang concert is 14.00 uur tot 16.00 en meer informatie vind je hier.

Overigens is de line-array alweer ruim een jaar in gebruik en is al tientallen keren bij de meest wisselende gigs ingezet. De gigs varieerde van optredens op bruiloften met slechts één kastje en één Nanosub per kant tot de full set-up met 6 kastjes per kant gevlogen en daaronder een 8 tal subs in cardoïde opstelling. 
De gebruikersvriendelijkheid en vooral de geluidskwaliteit en flexibiliteit is bij ieder optreden steeds weer indrukwekkend. Wat dat betreft is het een understatement te zeggen dat dit project geslaagd is. 

Nu, ruim een jaar verder heb ik me het tekenen met een CAD programma eigen gemaakt en heb daarmee een doorontwikkeling ontworpen op de rigging in combinatie met *twee nieuwe systemen*. Een dubbel 8:  systeem met een 1,4" hoog driver en een dubbel 10" systeem met een 2" mid driver en een 1" hoogdriver welke een zeer extreme output/volume/gewichts ratio heeft :EEK!: . Beide systemen zijn real line-source-array systemen.
Op dit moment wordt de eerste set van beiden gebouwd om mee te gaan testen en meten.
Hier zal ik binnenkort een nieuw draadje over openen voor de mensen die het interessant vinden.

----------


## Funmaker

Als dit facebook was geweest had ik "vind ik leuk" aangeklikt...
Succes en we zien het wel verschijnen!

----------


## 4AC

> De gigs varieerde van optredens op bruiloften met slechts één kastje en één Nanosub per kant



Hoe gaat dit precies in zijn werk? Heb je iets gemaakt waardoor één kastje op een statief gemonteerd kan worden? Fotootje misschien?





> Nu, ruim een jaar verder heb ik me het tekenen met een CAD programma eigen gemaakt en heb daarmee een doorontwikkeling ontworpen op de rigging in combinatie met *twee nieuwe systemen*. Een dubbel 8:  systeem met een 1,4" hoog driver en een dubbel 10" systeem met een 2" mid driver en een 1" hoogdriver welke een zeer extreme output/volume/gewichts ratio heeft. Beide systemen zijn real line-source-array systemen.
> Op dit moment wordt de eerste set van beiden gebouwd om mee te gaan testen en meten.
> Hier zal ik binnenkort een nieuw draadje over openen voor de mensen die het interessant vinden.



GRAAG! Ik ben zeer benieuwd. Gebruik je de BMS 2"/1" coax?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## M'Elodie

> Het klopt inderdaad dat er veel systemen zijn die simpelweg niet aan de natuurkundige principes voldoen om als een line-source-array te werken.
> Dat is bij de meeste trouwens al vrij eenvoudig aan de grille te zien.
> Maar, dat wil nog niet zeggen dat het geen goede systemen zouden zijn.



wat zie je dan aan de grille???

----------


## M'Elodie

> Ja en dus?



En dus is het niet juist te zeggen dat de crossover van 850Hz ruim binnen de criteria liggen.
Het criteria is 1/2 golflengte en dus ligt het maar net (niet) binnen de grens.

Heb je al isobaar (vertikaal en horizontaal) metingen laten doen met je systeem? Dan pas kan je zeggen of je systeem voldoet aan line-source.

----------


## mhsounds

Ben zeer benieuwd naar een nieuw draadje  :Smile:

----------


## djspeakertje

> Als dit facebook was geweest had ik "vind ik leuk" aangeklikt...
> Succes en we zien het wel verschijnen!



Heeft facebook geen "dit is geweldig!!!" knop dan? Belachelijk!


Zoiets moet er ook op het forum komen, een "dit is geweldig" knop, gewoon omdat sommige dinge hier het nou eenmaal verdienen. (zoals deze line-array)

@MusicXtra: Waarom eigenlijk nog een dubbel 8" systeem? 


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

> Hoe gaat dit precies in zijn werk? Heb je iets gemaakt  waardoor één kastje op een statief gemonteerd kan worden? Fotootje  misschien?
> 
> 
> GRAAG! Ik ben zeer benieuwd. Gebruik je de BMS 2"/1" coax?
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Ik heb inderdaad een tweetal kastjes van gaten voorzien en  statiefflenzen gemaakt waardoor ik tot twee kastjes op elkaar op een  statief kan zetten. Hier doe ik iedere zondag een openlucht concert mee  voor 500 man en dat blijkt ruim voldoende.
En inderdaad zit in de 10" line-array de BMS driver, da's echt een beest :EEK!: .





> wat zie je dan aan de grille???



 Als de grille aan onder en bovenzijde de eerste paar cm al niet  geperforeerd is wordt het erg lastig de wave-guides aan te laten sluiten  waardoor de hoogste frequentie waarop het nog als line-source kan  werken een stuk omlaag gaat.





> @MusicXtra: Waarom eigenlijk nog een dubbel 8" systeem? 
> 
> 
> Daan



Het huidige systeem is gebouwd voor eigen gebruik, ik had toen niet de intentie om het commercieel te maken. De nieuwe dubbel 8 heeft een verder doorontwikkelde rigging zonder losse delen en heel erg gebruikersvriendelijk en is voorzien van neodynium 8" drivers en een 1,4" neodynium hoog driver. Daardoor weegt één kastje nog slechts 16 kg en heeft deze nog eens 3 dB meer output.

----------


## MusicXtra

Hier alvast een Sketch up plaatje van de dubbel 8".
Het systeem is ontworpen met een 3D CAD programma (niet Sketch-up) en de onderdelen worden volledig CNC gefreesd. 
Een eerste prototype kastje is door mij handgebouwd om aan te kunnen meten, de klank is duidelijk anders als van mijn huidige systeem, nog transparanter.

----------


## MusicXtra

En hier alvast een plaatje van de dubbel 10".
Dit wordt echt een heel extreem systeem, tot 3 kW :EEK!:  :EEK!:  belastbaar en dezelfde breedte als de 8" waardoor die laatste zonder tussenkomst van een frame als frontfill onder de 10" gehangen kan worden.
Beide systemen kunnen al vanaf 70 Hz ingezet worden.
Op dit moment worden van elk systeem 16 kastjes gemaakt.

----------


## 4AC

Wauw, dat ziet er veelbelovend uit!
Welke 10" driver ga je gebruiken? Dat moet namelijk wel een flinke jongen zijn, wil deze tot 70hz gaan en nog die coaxer bijhouden...

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## MusicXtra

> Wauw, dat ziet er veelbelovend uit!
> Welke 10" driver ga je gebruiken? Dat moet namelijk wel een flinke jongen zijn, wil deze tot 70hz gaan en nog die coaxer bijhouden...
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



De dikste 10"er die er op dit moment verkrijgbaar is. :Wink: 
En nee, die gaan de coaxiaal nog steeds niet bijhouden, maar met een processor kun je die dingen altijd wat zachter zetten. :Big Grin:

----------


## M'Elodie

> Als de grille aan onder en bovenzijde de eerste paar cm al niet  geperforeerd is wordt het erg lastig de wave-guides aan te laten sluiten  waardoor de hoogste frequentie waarop het nog als line-source kan  werken een stuk omlaag gaat.



Ja dat zou best kunnen, maar er is minimaal 80% afstraal oppervlak (tov hoogte kast) nodig om line-source te blijven. Dus zo eenvoudig is dat dus niet om te zien of het wel of niet werkt. Met een kastje van 20cm hoog heb je 2 cm boven en 2 cm onder speelruimte.

----------


## djspeakertje

Nog een vraagje: Ga je hier je (?X218?) dubbel 18" subs onder leggen? Of komt daar ook nog wat anders voor?


Veel succes met het hele project, Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

De X218 komt er inderdaad onder, da's echt een beest van een sub die me elke keer weer imponeert.

----------


## koenjer

Stel:

wat gebeurd er als dit met de carnaval naar beneden komt op een aantal mensen?

----------


## showband

> Stel:
> 
> wat gebeurd er als dit met de carnaval naar beneden komt op een aantal mensen?



Dan zijn ze plat. pfffffff

wat wil je vragen, impliceren, prijzen, bekritiseren? De zwaartekracht? Dikte van schedeldeksels? Een verschijnsel dat bij carnaval dingen ineens extreem last krijgen van vallen?
To the point aub.

*Stel: dat jij ineens aan "spontaneous selfcombustion" blijkt te lijden?* Dan heb je het warm.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Stel:
> 
> wat gebeurd er als dit met de carnaval naar beneden komt op een aantal mensen?



Afhankelijk van de hoogte en de plek waar ze neerkomen zijn de mensen gewond of dood en de kastjes op zijn minst beschadigd.
Maar, dat is niet alleen zo met de carnaval en ook niet alleen met deze line-array, op andere evenementen en met andere apparatuur die naar beneden komt is de uitkomst min of meer gelijk.

----------


## ethen

hallo, musicxtra.

IK heb jouw volgende project gezien met de line array.
Maar ik ben eens benieuwd hoe het er mee staat. vond het toen die tijd wel interessant met die vorigen bouw.
Kun je dat bij deze ook weer doen, of is dat niet mogelijk?

gr. ethen

----------


## dokter dB

hey musicXTRA
heb een vraagje (kan je geen bericht sturen via forum)
jij gebruikt L8S800.... 
hoeveel limit jij rms?

ik heb nl ook kleine topjes waar ze inzitten...
ik limitte eerst op 28vRMS (8ohm)
maar heb nu stiekum een dbtje erbij gesnoept.
32V RMS/ +/- 120W...
lijkt me veel voor een 1,5inch spreekspoeltje...
wat zijn jouw ervaringen? hoeveel volt en blijft het heel bij jouw afregeling?
bedankt! :Smile:

----------


## dokter dB

overigens gefeliciteert met je mooie array zelfgebouwd
ziet er heel netjes uit!

----------


## MusicXtra

Zo uit mijn hoofd heb ik ze op 56 V afgesteld maar ik heb de speakers in serie en dus op 16 Ohm waarmee het vermogen dus rond de 200 Watt per speaker  uitkomt. Dat gaat bij mij al een hele tijd goed en de set heeft meer dan eens hele avonden staan draaien met druk werkende limiters.

----------


## dokter dB

okee thanks
dat is dus 28V per 8inch/8ohm, wat ik eigenlijk al had....
denk dat ik ze toch terug ga zetten dan....

----------


## MusicXtra

> okee thanks
> dat is dus 28V per 8inch/8ohm, wat ik eigenlijk al had....
> denk dat ik ze toch terug ga zetten dan....



Dat is wel de RMS waarde, de piek limiters staan op de dubbele waarde.

----------


## dokter dB

> Dat is wel de RMS waarde, de piek limiters staan op de dubbele waarde.



okee ik heb peak 3dB hoger...
maar dat is op een xta 4 series en dat is niet een rms limiter, maar sneller (standaard auto settings)...
heb al op 32V gedraaid en het is nog heel....
wat voor proc gebruik jij?

----------


## MusicXtra

Een Apex intelli-X48

----------


## stainz

misschien beetje half onnodig kickje, maar op je site stond eerst een alleraardigst stukje over het principe van een line-array. Helaas is dit artikel met de komst van een eigen site van Vision Acoustics (of moeten we al VA gaan zeggen)  verdwenen. Wellicht zou je het hier op het forum nog ergens kunnen publiceren? Denk dat veel beginnende tot zeker deels gevorderde techs hier heel veel aan kunnen hebben (waaronder ik zelf).

Groet,
Stainz.

----------


## MusicXtra

Zal het binnenkort weer op de site van MusicXtra zetten onder een apart kopje 'tech-talk'. Leuk te merken dat het gelezen wordt. :Big Grin:

----------


## Ronald B

Voor de mensen die benieuwd zijn geworden naar de line array op donderdag 17 februari wordt de line array gedemonstreerd belangstellende zijn van harte welkom vanaf 15:00 op de volgende locatie: L.J. Costerstraat 27c in Heino bij deze demonstratie is een band aanwezig zodat je echt kunt horen wat dit systeem kan. Tevens kun je ook de nieuwe DJ extreem monitoren bekijken en beluisteren. Wees allen van harte welkom.

----------


## MusicXtra

Afgelopen donderdag was dus de demo in Heino. Hier een paar plaatjes ervan.

Er was een hoop werk van gemaakt, jammer dat er weinig mensen zijn geweest.

Beetje overkill met 6 toppen en 4 subs per kant maar wel een mooi plaatje. :Big Grin: 

En natuurlijk ontbraken de floortjes ook niet.

----------


## Hitvision

Zier er erg netjes uit! Wat zijn de resultaten nu je het hebt uitgetest? Kwamen de theoretische specs in de buurt van de realiteit qua spreiding throw en db's? 

Andere vraag waarom de subs niet verspreid naast elkaar voor het podium? Had er best bij willen zijn maar helaas zelf op klus dus dat is niets geworden.

Ben wel erg benieuwd naar de 'results'

Groetjes en GEFELICITEERD!

----------


## MusicXtra

> Zier er erg netjes uit! Wat zijn de resultaten nu je het hebt uitgetest? Kwamen de theoretische specs in de buurt van de realiteit qua spreiding throw en db's? 
> 
> Andere vraag waarom de subs niet verspreid naast elkaar voor het podium? Had er best bij willen zijn maar helaas zelf op klus dus dat is niets geworden.
> 
> Ben wel erg benieuwd naar de 'results'
> 
> Groetjes en GEFELICITEERD!



Denk dat je het topic niet hebt gevolgd, deze set is al een jaar in gebruik geweest en nu dus verkocht aan 4you Sound (RonaldB), vandaar de demo. :Big Grin: 
De subs hebben we puur voor het visuele aspect zo geplaatst, 4 stuks was ook lichtelijk overkill voor de zaal. :EEK!:

----------


## Hitvision

Moet eerlijk toegeven dat ik het gevolgd tot en met de bouw er van. Daarna is de interesse in dit topic wat verwaterd maar mijn nieuwsgierigheid werd weer wel geprikkeld nu er een update bij stond  :Smile: 

Zal de 'results' nog eens even goed nalezen  :Smile:

----------


## Ronald B

> Denk dat je het topic niet hebt gevolgd, deze set is al een jaar in gebruik geweest en nu dus verkocht aan 4you Sound (RonaldB), vandaar de demo.
> De subs hebben we puur voor het visuele aspect zo geplaatst, 4 stuks was ook lichtelijk overkill voor de zaal.



Best lekker hoor een beetje sub  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Wij zijn iig zeer tevreden met het systeem en voldoet aan al onze verwachtingen.

----------


## Tom06

> verkocht aan 4you Sound (RonaldB).



Heb je hiervoor nog een array gemaakt of je gewoon je enige verkocht?
Want wat voor sets gebruik je zelf nu dan inplaats van je array??

----------


## BurnerT

Zijn dat nou ook je zelf ontworpen subjes?

----------


## Whitefarmer

offtopic:

Naast de monitoren ligt een speakon break-out box (8 > 4/2), het lijkt zelfbouw, waar haal je die zwarte kastjes??

groete John

----------


## MusicXtra

> Want wat voor sets gebruik je zelf nu dan inplaats van je array??



 De nieuwe komt eraan, paar pagina's terug heb ik er al een paar plaatjes van gepost.





> Zijn dat nou ook je zelf ontworpen subjes?



Ja.




> offtopic:
> 
> Naast de monitoren ligt een speakon break-out box (8 > 4/2), het lijkt zelfbouw, waar haal je die zwarte kastjes??
> 
> groete John



Het is zelfbouw, en die zwarte bimbox kun je bij iedere electronica zaak halen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Best lekker hoor een beetje sub



Een beetje sub :Confused: 
Het hele pand dreigde uit elkaar te vallen. :EEK!:

----------


## Whitefarmer

Haha, BIMBOX, dat zoekt wat gerichter!

Thanks...

----------


## bossieontour

heey hallo,

ik zag dat je zelf line array hebt gebouwd

heb je daar misschien nog bouwtekeningen van?

mvg marcel

----------


## frederic

> heey hallo,
> 
> ik zag dat je zelf line array hebt gebouwd
> 
> heb je daar misschien nog bouwtekeningen van?
> 
> mvg marcel



Die zal hij U onmiddelijk geven.

----------


## MusicXtra

> heb je daar misschien nog bouwtekeningen van?



Die heb ik wel maar die krijg jij niet. :Wink:

----------


## bossieontour

heeft iemand iets wat er op lijkt op line array?

met bouwtekeningen?

----------


## MusicXtra

De ontwikkeling van een line-array kost erg veel tijd, denk dus niet dat iemand bereid is zijn ontwerp zomaar af te staan.

----------


## bossieontour

oke bedankt voor de reactie

als wel iemand is die een ontwerp heeft van een kastje zou ik dat graag willen hebben

mvg marcel

----------


## mhsounds

Hier heb ik er wel 1 voor je, best wel een effectief kastje  :Wink:

----------


## BJD

Dat is een laag kastje mhsounds. Ik denk dat bossieontour wat meer op zoek is naar een hoog kastje.

----------


## showband

Linearrays horen gevlogen te worden. Dus je moet wel een muurkast linken natuurlijk! *facepalm*

----------


## mhsounds

Volgens mij voldeed het kastje aan zijn eisen, heb geen reactie meer gezien  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Toch erg effektiv...

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

tsja... ik zie deze line array ook niet als zelfbouw dus hij zat zoiezo verkeerd  :Big Grin:

----------


## m sound

beste musicxtra

jouw line array ziet erg erg goed uit, ik ben ook erg beniewd naar jouw andere speaker ontwerpen waar kan ik deze vinden.

marc

----------


## mhsounds

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  kijk even op de vorige pagina

----------


## vasco

Ik denk dat jij best een offerte kan opvragen bij Welcome to VisionAcoustics!

MusicXtra wil je vast een mooi systeem verkopen maar tekeningen zal hij je niet geven.

----------


## m sound

het is ook niet mijn bedoeling om ze na te maken maar de speakers die ik gezien had vond ik zo strak er uit zien dat ik beniewd was naar andere ontwerpen van musicXtra

marc

----------


## MusicXtra

Die andere ontwerpen zijn alleen maar mooier. :Big Grin:

----------


## djspeakertje

Nog eventjes 1 mierenneukersopmerking: Als je de hele site in het Engels doet, schrijf conisch dan ook op zn Engels(conical volgens Google) :Wink: , bij je floormonitor en DJ monitor, die qua specs en uiterlijk in principe trouwens gelijk zijn, waarom twee tabjes voor hetzelfde product? De kleur?


Verder trouwens een hele strakke site, alleen jammer dat nog niet overal volledige productinfo en/of afbeeldingen aanwezig zijn.


Daan

----------

